# Fragebogen - Diskussionsthema



## soth (1. September 2012)

HINWEIS der Moderation: Dies war einst der alte Fragebogen zur Zusammenstellung von PCs. Da er mittlerweile durch diesen Thread ersetzt wurde dient er nunmehr zur Diskussionsrunde bzw. für Verbesserungsvorschläge des Fragebogens.

Der ursprüngliche Startpost befindet sich im Spoiler unten.*


Vielen Dank an alle User/Helfer, die mit ihrer Arbeit hier eine so gute Kaufberatung bei PCGHX möglich machen!** 





*


Spoiler



*Du wünschst dir ein Upgrade für deinen PC oder ein komplett neuen Rechner? Dann bist Du hier richtig.*

Um uns allen das Leben zu erleichtern, wären ein paar Angaben recht hilfreich.
Dann müssen wir nicht erst mühsam jedes Detail erfragen.
Daher bitten wir dich darum, uns erst folgende Fragen zu beantworten, damit die Beratung nicht zur Rateshow verkommt:


1.) Wie hoch ist das *Budget*?

2.) Gibt es *abgesehen vom Rechner* noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

4.) Gibt es *vorhandene Hardware*, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

5.) Welche *Auflösung und Frequenz* hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen *Anwendungsbereich* hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner *übertaktet* werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)




Die Montage ist kein Hexenwerk, zwar nicht kinderleicht, aber mit beiden Daumen an richtigen Stellen zu bewältigen.
Wer schon einmal erfolgreich etwas mit Lego gebaut hat, der sollte auch einen PC zusammenbauen können! 

Die Inbetriebnahme kann da schon etwas schwieriger sein, hier stehen wir euch aber gerne mit Rat zur Seite!
Tipps zum Zusammenbau gibt es hier: [How-To] - Einen PC selbst zusammenbauen
Und im Falle von akuter Verzweiflung oder Panik schicken wir sogar einen raus: Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen



*Ein paar Beispielkonfigurationen:*
[Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen von 9Strike



*Noch ein Tipp zu den Shops:*
Bei Online-Shops könnt ihr Geld sparen, indem ihr eure Teile über eine Preissuchmaschine sucht und auswählt.
Hier mal ein kurzer Vergleich zur Preisersparnis 
PCGH-Preisvergleich



*Feedback von eurer Seite - auch oder vor allem im Bezug auf die Formulierung - sind gerne gesehen!*


PS: Hinterlasst mir bei Vorschlägen bitte einen Hinweis per PN, ich bin in diesem Teil des Forums kaum noch unterwegs.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Ich würde es besser finden wenn du witztige Wortspiele unterlässt und einfach sachlich und informativ bleibst. Das würde deutlich seriöser und glaubwürdiger aussehen.


----------



## soth (1. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Das hatten wir eigentlich schon im Diskussionsthread besprochen.... 

Wenn sich aber noch mehr User daran stören, außer softy und dir... und sich ein paar Hilfe-Suchende dazu negativ äußern, kann ich es gerne noch ändern!


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Ich bin eben keine 12 mehr und daher stört mich das halt.


----------



## Jeanboy (1. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Vielleicht funktioniert die 64 Bit Version nicht bei jeden:

Speccy - Freeware - DE - Download.CHIP.eu


----------



## Legacyy (1. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Sieht sehr gut aus, klasse Arbeit


----------



## soth (1. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

@ Jeanboy 
Ich meine in der 64bit Version war auch eine 32-bit exe, aber habe jetzt trotzdem die 32er Version verlinkt.

@Thresohold
Das ist dein gutes Recht, ebenso wie hier deine Meinung kund zu tun und das respektiere ich auch!
Mir ist in diesem Fall aber das Feedback der User, genauer der Menschen die Hilfe suchen wichtiger!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Naja, gut das es jetzt angepinnt ist.
Wenn() die Leute das lesen, könnte uns das eine Menge Arbeit ersparen.... Aber nur WENN

P.S.: Ichfind die Formulierung gut, lockert das ganze ein bisschen auf


----------



## der_knoben (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Bin ich blind, oder habe ich die Frage, ob übertaktet werden soll oder nicht überlesen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Stimmt, die fehlt.
Allerdings habe ich heute festgestellt, das von 10 leuten 9 das hier ignorieren


----------



## soth (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Den Thread hier ? War ja zu erwarten... Man müsste ja etwas lesen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, die fehlt.
> Allerdings habe ich heute festgestellt, das von 10 leuten 9 das hier ignorieren





ist mir auch aufgefallen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*



soth schrieb:


> Den Thread hier ? War ja zu erwarten... Man müsste ja etwas lesen


 Is ja unmenschlich


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich heute festgestellt, das von 10 leuten 9 das hier ignorieren


 
Dann weist sie einfach drauf hin, dass eine weitere Beratung nur erfolgt, wenn die paar einfachen Fragen beantwortet wurden.
Funktioniert natürlich auch nur dann, wenn wirklich vorher niemand mehr was schreibt (daran wirds wohl scheitern)


----------



## soth (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Ja, es weißen ja doch einige auf den Thread hin, im nächsten Moment wird meistens aber schon etwas gepostet....

Rein von der Anzahl der Hits, scheinen es sich ja aber trotzdem wenigstens einige anzuschauen!


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Ist auf jeden Fall korrekt, der Guide , auch, wenn er nur von wenigen gelesen wird . 594 sind doch schon einige Hits.

Die Liste wächst auch von Tag zu Tag .


----------



## target2804 (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

es mag vielleicht ein bisschen kindisch oder überzogen von mir rüberkommen, aber:
ich fände es gut, wenn man, falls einfach die informationen fehlen, die in dem thread hier verlangt werden, einfach im erstellten Thread des TE nur noch auf diesen hier verwiesen wird. soll heißen, dass man evt so nen standardtext schreibt, wie z.b.:
"um eine gezielte kaufberatung zu gewährleisten, ist es erforderlich, dass du deine Anfrage bezüglich des *HIER* genannten leitfadens entwirfst." bitte einmal durchlesen und ggf. deine anfrage editieren.
*da wo das HIER steht, dann den link einfügen^^


----------



## Rosigatton (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Hast ja Recht, target . Ich habe schon öfter, obwohl von einigen Leuten auf den Leitfaden hingewiesen wurde, trotzdem ne Zusammenstellung gemacht  

Sollte mir zumindest angewöhnen, auf den Guide hinzuweisen


----------



## Niza (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*



soth schrieb:


> 2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor*,____ *,Kapelle usw?
> (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm,*  Betriebssystem*, Soundanlage,...)



Fehlt da nicht was ?
 Ich mache einen Vorschlag :
Windoof 
oder Windows

Einfach Tolle Begriffe für die Hardware 
Besonders "Hackbrett" für Tastatur finde ich gut.



soth schrieb:


> Die Montage ist kein Hexenwerk, zwar nicht kinderleicht, aber mit den Daumen an richtigen Stellen kein Hindernis. Meine Devise:
> Wer schon einmal erfolgreich etwas mit Lego gebaut hat, der sollte auch einen PC zusammenbauen können!



Wie war das doch ist

Und wenn mal Probleme auftauchen dafür hat man ja das PCGH Forum

Also ich finde dieses einfache auch sehr gut gemacht.
Besonders was ist SATA.
Fotos sagen mehr als 1.000 Worte.
So wird man hoffentlich zum Lesen angespornt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*



> 4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti *Kompletti* vom Händler?


Kleiner Schönheitsfehler...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG


----------



## soth (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Kleiner Schönheitsfehler...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oo behoben...


----------



## Doofenschmirtz (13. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

hallo liebe gemeinde,,

nach 4jahren nicht zokken such ich nun wieder etwas um die wintermonate abend rum zu bekommen,,

1.geld bis 500 euro
2.tastatur maus gamepad habe ich noch.
3.soll ein eigenbau werden der aber auch gern mit gut gebrauchten teilen bestückt werden kann.
4.Will auf meinem 42 zoller tv spielen(mit meinem laptop geht das auch gut)
5.spiele games wie bf2-3,mw,amerikas army,grid,gta,und werde mein schlafen gelegten wow account auch wieder nutzen.also relativ gute neue games hauptsächlich aber shooter
6.Pc soll nur rein zum zokken sein,office usw,habe ich laptop.
7.wenns nötig ist kann er auch übertaktet werden ist aber kein mus.
8.tower+netzteil(750watt und noch eins um die 400) habe ich noch da.
9.das zusammenbauen kann ich alleine da ich alle meine damaligen gamer hütten selbst zusammengestellt und gebaut habe,leider ist das computer zeugs so schnell lebig das ich momentan nicht weis was ich nehmen soll.

ich hoffe ich habe hier richtig gepostet und danke euch schonmal für eure hilfe...PS kann auch gebrauchtes zeugs sein....

bei ebay kleinanzeigen habe ich auch ein paar gefunden die recht gut erscheinen und vom preis passen würden,,,ihr könnt ja mal gucken unter postleitzahl.01968 und dann 200km entfernung artikel standort...


----------



## Jeanboy (13. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*



Doofenschmirtz schrieb:


> hallo liebe gemeinde,,
> 
> nach 4jahren nicht zokken such ich nun wieder etwas um die wintermonate abend rum zu bekommen,,
> 
> ...


 
Mach bitte genau diesen Post als neuen Thread auf


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht, target . Ich habe schon öfter, obwohl von einigen Leuten auf den Leitfaden hingewiesen wurde, trotzdem ne Zusammenstellung gemacht
> 
> Sollte mir zumindest angewöhnen, auf den Guide hinzuweisen





Ich kenne da noch einen der das tut, den seh ich jeden Tag im Spiegel

Die Macht der Gewohnheit halt


----------



## MG42 (25. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Gut Geschrieben, vor allem gute Arbeit.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Könnte man nicht auch den zusatzpunkt einstellen in den guide
10) welche Software wird genutzt 
11) Wozu diehnt der PC (videobearbeitung cad büro HTPC server usw)


----------



## soth (27. September 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*



byaliar schrieb:


> 11) Wozu diehnt der PC (videobearbeitung cad büro HTPC server usw)


 Das ist schon unter Punkt 6 abgedeckt...



byaliar schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht auch den zusatzpunkt einstellen in den guide
> 10) welche Software wird genutzt


 Das ist schon eher ein Problem. 
Die meisten werden mit dem Namen der Software nicht viel anfangen können... oder wüsstest du spontan ob ProE 5 SMT und OpenCL untertützt und auf einer HD2500/3000/4000 lauffähig ist?

Im Prinzip ist ja aber immer eine Tendenz zu erkennen:
- Video-/Bildbearbeitung: Unterstützung von mehr als 4 Kernen
- Spiele: meist nur 4 Kerne
...
Oft gibt auch das Budget die Hardware vor! In einen PC für CAD mit einem Budget von 600€, kann man einfach keine Quadro4000 verbauen


----------



## zniehlrak (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Hallo!
Bin beim Stöbern auf dieses Forum gestossen. Wäre ja super, wenn Ihr mir helfen würdet.
Zur Zeit besitze ich einen Dell XPS 720 (damals hatte ich noch Kohle).
Hier die Zusammenfassung aus speccy:

Betriebssystem
	Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 32-bit SP1
CPU
	Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 @ 2.66GHz	47 °C
	Kentsfield 65nm Technologie
RAM
	4,00 GB Dual-Kanal DDR2 @ 399MHz (5-5-5-18)
Motherboard
	Dell Inc. 0CK520 (Microprocessor)
Grafik
	SyncMaster (1680x1050@60Hz)
	1023 MBGeForce GTX 460 (ZOTAC International)	41 °C
Festplatten
	149GB Western Digital WDC WD16 00JS-75NCB3 SCSI Disk Device (RAID)
	233GB Western Digital WDC WD25 00AAKS-00VYA SCSI Disk Device (RAID)
	233GB Western Digital WDC WD25 00KS-00MJB0 SCSI Disk Device (RAID)
Optische Laufwerke
	HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW GGC-H20L SCSI CdRom Device
	PBDS DVD+-RW DH-16W1S SCSI CdRom Device
Audio
	Creative HS-1200 Headset

Ich möchte diesen Rechner stückweise erneuern.

1. Kann mann den Tower weiternutzen?
2. Der erste Schritt soll sein:
    Netzteil
    mainboard
    Prozessor
    2 SSD's im Raid als C: Platte (geht das überhaupt?)
3. Brauche ich für den ersten Schritt noch mehr Komponenten?
4. Ich bin völlig überfordert mit der Auswahl
5. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass man noch ein paar Monate warten soll?
6. Übertaktet habe ich noch nie.

Ziel ist es natürlich soviel Rechner wie möglich zu bekommen. Habe für den ersten Schritt max. 1.000 € verfügbar.

Später sollen zwei 1 TB Platten im Raid laufen (mit SSD als cache - geht das?)
2 Grafikkarten nvidia im Verbund
Vorhandene soundkarte soundblaster x-fi reicht völlig aus (Mietwohnung).

Tja, für Antworten bin ich natürlich sehr dankbar!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Wenn du das genauso in nem eigenem Thread postest, wäre gut


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

So ich hab nee idee wie amn den guide besser abhebt, für die die diesen nutzen.
macht den text in Fett als download text
Es ist immer schwer den guide und dann den anfang von den antworten zu trennen was immer zu Verwechslung kommt.
bsp so

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

 2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
 (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)

 3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
 (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

 4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

 5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

 6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Video-, Audio- & Bildbearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)

 7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

 8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?*

den Text download hab ich dann in uploaded gesteckt. Hier scheint das ein verbotenes file format zu sein (nur Bilder sind im Dateimanager möglich)
.doc Text Dokument


----------



## Andrews (1. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

heyho,

wär es nicht vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn die leute ihr budget direkt in die thread-überschrift schreiben und ihr das auch hier von ihnen verlangt?
denn die kohle ist letzlich der entscheidende faktor, der die einzelnen konfigs unterscheidet?

natürlich wir dann im thread auf details eingeganden, jedoch dachte ich mir, dass eine nach budget sortierte thread-auswahl, vielen kaufinteressierten weiterhelfen könnte dort schon einmal nachzuschlagen, was deren grobe richtung/konfig ist...


----------



## OddGunner (1. November 2012)

Andrews schrieb:
			
		

> heyho,
> 
> wär es nicht vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn die leute ihr budget direkt in die thread-überschrift schreiben und ihr das auch hier von ihnen verlangt?
> denn die kohle ist letzlich der entscheidende faktor, der die einzelnen konfigs unterscheidet?
> ...



Seh ich genau so


----------



## soth (1. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Prinzipiell richtig, aber dafür gibt es ja bereits spezielle Threads: 
Schnitzel's Beispiel-Konfig-Thread
Target's Thread


... die ich jetzt verlinkt habe.


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



soth schrieb:


> Prinzipiell richtig, aber dafür gibt es ja bereits spezielle Threads:
> Schnitzel's Beispiel-Konfig-Thread
> Target's Thread
> 
> ...



freut mich^^


----------



## Horstlichter (11. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hey, ich will mir bis zu den Winterferien einen neuen PC zusammenstellen und habe dann diesen Thread gefunden...

Ich hoffe, dass ich das alles in der richtig Reihenfolge verfasst habe und vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus

1) 800 Euro

2) Habe ich alles noch 

3) nee gibt's nicht

4) Eigenbau

5)Samsung Monitor 1920x 1080p

6) BF3, MoH: Warfighter, Gta 4, Gta 5, Fallout 3, WoW: Mists of Pandaria, usw.  eigentlich alles 

7)Eigentlich nicht

8) Hatte mich im Grunde schon für die HD 7870 (nur weiß noch nicht welche), den i5- 3570k und das 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM entschieden. Der Rest ist noch nicht so ganz klar..., CD- Laufwerk kann ganz billig sein benutze es vielleicht höchstens dreimal im Jahr


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Mach damit bitte nen eigenen Thread auf  Danke


----------



## Horstlichter (11. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich habe einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht, aber es antwortet keiner >.<


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hab Geduld. Ich schau mal rein


----------



## Luc-93 (12. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ok also wo soll ich jetzt hinschreiben, wenn ich eure hilfe in anspruch nehmen kann? Wo soll ich das thema erstellen? bin leider grade etwas verwirrt


----------



## Jeanboy (12. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=95


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Moin soth,

könntest du noch bei 7. übertakten verlinken. Scheint doch nicht jedem geläufig zu sein. Danke.


----------



## soth (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Habs ergänzt!


----------



## Rosigatton (16. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

@ Bautzi

Was meinst Du jetzt mit übertakten  ? . (lol) Spass muss sein .

Wird doch ganz gut angenommen, finde ich. Viele TEs, die sich die Fragen durchlesen .


----------



## Jeanboy (16. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Nur der Bastlerthread wird nicht so angenommen wie gewünscht


----------



## target2804 (16. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Die meisten trauen es sich selbst. finde das gut!


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. November 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

@ Rosi, .

Fehlt nur noch ne Video-Kaufberatung mit Auswahlmöglichkeiten.


----------



## KillWanna (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Moin alle zusammen,
ich habe vor mir demnächst einen PC zu kaufen.
Nun wühle ich mich durch Foren, um etwas schlauer aus dieser Materie zu werden. (bzw. erfahrene Bastler um Ihre Meinung bitten)
Nun bin ich zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen und werde erstmal zunächst die gestellten Fragen beantworten.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
     -> ~ 550,- €

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
     (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem,...)
     -> JA: Maus, Monitor, Soundanlage (kommt aber auf die 550 drauf)

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
     (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
     -> Leider NEIN

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
-> "Tutti Kompletti vom Händler" (Hardwareversand.de)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
-> NEIN

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2,  Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- &     Videobearbeitung
-> Spiele: (Diablo 3, Age of Empires, Gothic, Spellforce, Warcraft, WOW) / EXCEL, WORD, POWER POINT / Audiobearbeitung und "Videobetrachtung" 

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
-> NEIN

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
-> nicht das ich es jetzt so auf Anhieb wüsste.



So...
das sind erstmal meine Antworten....

Ich war in letzter Zeit jedoch nicht untätig gewesen, sondern habe mich über ein paar sachen etwas erkundigt.
Dabei habe ich mir mal soch eine PC bei Hardwareversand zusammengestellt.

Was haltet ihr denn davon:?

PC:
http://www.abload.de/img/shot-4w3j2p.jpg

Monitor:
Samsung SyncMaster S22B350H

Soundsystem:
Logitech Speaker System Z313



Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus...

Gruß Wanna


----------



## KillWanna (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Moin alle zusammen,
ich habe vor mir demnächst einen PC zu kaufen.
Nun wühle ich mich durch Foren, um etwas schlauer aus dieser Materie zu werden. (bzw. erfahrene Bastler um Ihre Meinung bitten)
Nun bin ich zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen und werde erstmal zunächst die gestellten Fragen beantworten.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
-> ~ 550,- €

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw?
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
-> JA: Maus, Monitor, Soundanlage (kommt aber auf die 550 drauf)

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
-> Leider NEIN

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
-> "Tutti Kompletti vom Händler" (Hardwareversand.de)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
-> NEIN

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung
-> Spiele: (Diablo 3, Age of Empires, Gothic, Spellforce, Warcraft, WOW) / EXCEL, WORD, POWER POINT / Audiobearbeitung und "Videobetrachtung"

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
-> NEIN

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
-> nicht das ich es jetzt so auf Anhieb wüsste.



So...
das sind erstmal meine Antworten....

Ich war in letzter Zeit jedoch nicht untätig gewesen, sondern habe mich über ein paar sachen etwas erkundigt.
Dabei habe ich mir mal soch eine PC bei Hardwareversand zusammengestellt.

Was haltet ihr denn davon:?

PC:
http://www.abload.de/img/shot-4w3j2p.jpg

Monitor:
Samsung SyncMaster S22B350H

Soundsystem:
Logitech Speaker System Z313



Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus...

Gruß Wanna


----------



## soth (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Mach doch bitte einen eigenen Thread auf! 
Der angeheftete Thread ist nur zur Diskussion geöffnet.


----------



## KillWanna (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hab ich nun gemacht, danke für die info...


----------



## Schwammi1 (2. März 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

1000-1400€ (mit win7)

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)

nein, außer wie oben angegeben win7

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)


Nein

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

egal, beides ok

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

ja, 60cm diagonale, auflösung: 1920 x 1080(wenn zu wenig dann neuer)

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)

Gezockt fast alles, von minecraft über metro bis zu bf3/bo2
Da ich lets player bin wir hauptsächlich video bearbeitet und gerendert(1-3 ma am tag)

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

wenns geht, kenn mich aber ned aus

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

Nein, haut rein


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. März 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



Schwammi1 schrieb:


> 1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
> 
> 1000-1400€ (mit win7)
> 
> ...


Du sollst das nicht hier beantworten sondern deinen eigenen Thread aufmachen und dort beantworten


----------



## J2ker (14. März 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

1.) so um 1000 €
2.) brauche nichts davon
3.) brauche festplatten
4.) selberzusammenbauen
5.) monitor vorhanden: 1920x1080 Full HD 24 Zoll
6.) BF3, COD ab und zu und andere, BF3 muss auf Ultra gut laufen
7.) nicht unbedingt nötig
8.) -


----------



## Makalar (14. März 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



J2ker schrieb:


> 1.) so um 1000 €
> 2.) brauche nichts davon
> 3.) brauche festplatten
> 4.) selberzusammenbauen
> ...


 
Die Fragen im Thread, nicht hier beantworten


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Kleiner verbessserungs vorschlag
Ich habe meist probleme Und ich glaube bin da gerade nicht der einzigste, der beim lesen die antworten übersieht beim guide
daher sollten die leute diesen text im Forum antwort fenster (editor) einfügen 

```
[B]1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?[/B]
450€
[B] 2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? 
 (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
[/B] Nichts
 [B]3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
 (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
[/B]
 [B]4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?[/B]

nach dem [/B] Antwort schreiben zu jeder Frage. am besten hinter den fett Text. Nicht darunter.

 [B]5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?[/B]

 [B]6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
[/B]
 [B]7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?[/B]

[B] 8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?[/B]
```

damit werden alle fragen FETT markiert.
Wäre schön wenn das im guide so eingetragen wird. als bsp


*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?*
450€
* 2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? 
 (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
*Nichts
*3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
 (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
*
*4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?*

*6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
*
*7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?*

* 8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?* Kein kauf geplant ist bsp
nach dem [/B] jeder frage die  Antwort schreiben nicht darunter


----------



## N00bler (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Also ich bin 11 und finde es einfach supi dupi tralala dieser thread ist wunderbar.


----------



## bobovogtland (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

also 
Budget: 900 Euro 
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 haette ich gern  8 ist ja nicht zu gebrauchen ! oder doch?!  
Uebertakten: muss nicht sein wenn die Komponenten auch so ordentlich zum Zocken reichen
Der alte Rechner wird weiter verwendet wie er ist deswegen kann ich den nicht ausschlachten
Ansonsten schreibe ich nur Hausarbeiten und will auf jeden Fall Rome 2 Total War und die neuen CoD Teile ordentlich spielen koennen! 

Kann gerne direkt vom Haendler sein, kann das Teil aber eventuell auch von nem Kumpel zusammenschrauben lassen falls es nen riesen Preisunterschied macht.

Monitor mit 1920x 1080 und Gamertastatur und Maus sind alles vorhanden. 

Mfg Bobo


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Du musst einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, da wird geholfen.


----------



## Gast12307 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

-----------------


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Der Preis ist gut, aber zum Zocken geht es günstiger. Wer braucht nen Hexacore zum Zocken ? Oder arbeitest du auch mit dem PC ?
Außerdem bräuchtest du noch das restliche WaKü-Zubehör.


----------



## Gast12307 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

--------------


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Trotzdem sollte man immer vorsichtig sein bei Gebrauchtkäufen. Man kann ja nie wissen, was der Vorbesitzer damit gemacht hat. 
Brauchst du denn zwingend einen Hexacore ?


----------



## Gast12307 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

-------


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Wenn du das Bundle kaufen willst, lass dir auf jeden Fall vor Ort die Funktionalität zeigen. So kannst du ziemlich sicher gehen. Auch wenn ich das Ganze nicht als sinnvoll erachte


----------



## Gast12307 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

-------


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Dann solltest du das auf jeden Fall machen. Viel Glück !


----------



## Gast12307 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

-------


----------



## gould (16. August 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo Miteinander,

wie könnte denn eim PC auf Basis eines xeon e3 1230, 1240, 1245 aussehen. Ich bin ein reiner PC-Anwender und daher benötige ich eure Hilfe. Wobei mir nicht klar ist ob eine integrierte Grafikeinheiheit (1245v3) von Nöten ist und wann Sie einen Vorteil bringt. Als Grafikkarte habe ich die HD 7950 ins Auge gefasst (oder ähnliche Leistung), mit Festplatte, DVD- Laufwerk , Gehäuse, SSD Betriebsystem alsu komplett für ca. 1200,00 €. 

Der Kauf könnte von heute an und sollte bis spätestens (falls Ihr mir ratet, auf Grund von techn. Erwartungen) Januar erfolgen. Danke für Eure Mühe, Gould!


----------



## Monsjo (16. August 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Du sollst diese Fragen in einem eigenen Thread beantworten.


----------



## tilloberto (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Guten Abend liebe Community,

Ich möchte mir anlässlich meines Geburtstages, der demnächst ansteht, einen Rechner zusammenstellen. Budget liegt bei 600€ und ich möchte ihn selber zusammenschrauben. Die einzelnen Komponenten hab ich mir auch schon rausgesucht und wollte euch nun mal nach eurer Meinung fragen. Unsicher bin ich mir vor allem bei dem Mainboard, da, wenn ich es richtig aufgegriffen habe, nur ein USB 3.0 Anschluss vorhanden wäre, aber das Gehäuse vorne Platz für 2 hat und ich die gerne auch nutzen würde.

Meine Liste:
Prozessor: AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz  96,50€   Geizhals EU
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 660, 2GB GDDR5  163€   Palit GeForce GTX 660, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X66001049-1060F) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Mainboard: MSI 970A-G43  58€   MSI 970A-G43, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (7693-030R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Arbeitsspeicher:  KINGSTON HyperX 8GB Kit DDR3  50€   Kingston HyperX DIMM XMP Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-27 (KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Festplatte: 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14  50€   Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Kühler: Enermax T40-TB  30€   Enermax ETS-T40-TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power Netzteil 530W  54€   be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS90  20€   LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS90.AUAA50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi  50€   BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Netzwerkkarte: hab ich noch nicht. Vorschläge gerne gesehen. Hab so 20€ für eine eingeplant.

Das Equipment hier kostet zusammen knapp 600€. Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen 


MfG

tilloberto


----------



## Monsjo (20. August 2013)

Du sollst diese Fragen in deinem eigenen Thread beantworten. 
Da wird dir auch geholfen.


----------



## BigHomieS (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo Leute,

also, ich möchte mir auch gerne einen neuen Rechner holen ! Hier mal die Antworte auf die Fragen, die im ersten Post gestellt wurden:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück? - 1000-1300 €

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle ? - Neuer Monitor wird benötigt.

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? - Mein DVD Laufwerk könnt ich mitnehmen  

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler? - Bitte komplettes System vom Händler, ich traue es mir nicht zu, alles selber zusammenzubauen.

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er? - Siehe Frage 2

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW) - Es werden alle neuen Spiele gezockt von EgoShootern über Rollenspiele bis hinzu Taktikspielen wie Rome 2 u. ä.... der Rechner soll auf jeden Fall HighEnd sein und alle neuen Spiele auf höchster Auflösung und maximalen Details wiedergeben können.
7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? - Wieso nicht, wenn er dann noch schneller ist 

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? - Der Rechner sollte möglichst leise sein.


So, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und mir ein paar gute Angebote unterbreiten.

Vielen Dank im Voraus !!!!


----------



## Monsjo (30. September 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Das bitte in deinen eigenen Thread. 
Aber schön, dass du den Thread gelesen und die Fragen beantwortet hast.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

*



2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

* 
Ich würde es noch sinnvoll finden wenn man da noch einfügt ob das mit in dem Budget sein muss oder ob man das extra dazu kommt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Oktober 2013)

Kann da nur zustimmen


----------



## Monsjo (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich finde, dass mal alle den Beraterkodex einhalten sollten, weil es einige in letzer Zeit nicht tun und dann kommen gefühlte zehn Konfigs die am Ende für die Tonne sein können.


----------



## soth (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich habe Frage 2 editiert, bzw. ergänzt.
Falls Jemand eine andere Formulierung hat, welche er persönlich besser findet, nur her damit. Ich entscheide dann, ob ich sie verwende


----------



## grenn-CB (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Also ich finde das es so passt wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## ramuros (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Thread hab ich aufgemacht mit den Fragen.


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Mach bitte dafür einen extra Thread auf, denn hier ist nur der Leitfaden dazu.


----------



## No_aah (15. November 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück? 500- (max.) 600euro

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...) - ja, maus tastatur monitor und win7 

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...) - nein leider nicht

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler? zusammengestellt,  beste ausstattung wie möglich für den oben genannten preis 

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er? halt kein monitor

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...) wird gezockt...AC, Gta aber auch emulatoren. aber mehr neuere titel. grafik also nicht vernachlässigen
denn After effekts ( videobearbeitung) ist ein muss bei meinem PC. -> schneler prozessor(!) 

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? kp  neueinsteiger D

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? kein win8!


----------



## Monsjo (15. November 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Das bitte in deinen eigenen Thread, dann wird dir auch geholfen.


----------



## derOnkel96 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Guten Tag allerseits  

Ich bin neu hier, recht spannend, da ich ca. 0 Ahnung habe von Computern :'(.

Ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen Computer kaufen. 
Mein Preisbugett liegt bei ca. 800€ (bissi mehr oder weniger ist egal).
Tastertur und Maus besitze ich bereits und werde diese auch weiterhin benutzen (von cherry und urage).
Einen Monitor habe ich auch, der aber nicht wirklich toll ist, also besorg ich mir dann auch einen hd Monitor.

Mein derzeitiger Computer ist veraltet und glaube nicht lohnenswert aufzurüsten. Ist die Grafikkarte noch zu gebrauchen (Geforce 9500 GT)? 

Selbst zusammenbasteln kann ich mir "der Gerät" leider nicht. 

Gezockt werden soll CSS, CS:GO, COD, Battlefield, GTA [so ziehmlich die neusten Games halt] und sowas in Richtung Egoshooter. 
Würde mich freuen wenn die Spiele schon auf hohen Einstellungen flüssig laufen würden. 
Arbeiten tuh ich mal mit Word und so. Sonst nichts großartig. 


Übertackten?! :O *WHATS THAT*

Würd mich freuen über was ordentliches, was erstmal paar Jahre hält! 

Vielen dank im vorraus und liebe Grüße


----------



## Monsjo (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Einmal übersichtlich in einen eigenen Thread posten, hier wird nur über den Sticky diskutiert. 

BTW:


----------



## tsd560ti (13. April 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ist dieser Thread noch aktiv?
Ich würde gerne noch die Unterpunkte 
-Lautstärke und
-Speicherplatz 
einarbeiten, am besten als Klammer bei Punkt 8.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. April 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Schreib´ einfach Soth mal an


----------



## Monsjo (13. April 2014)

Das ist mMn unnötig.
Wir empfehlen leise Hardware und wenn es Silent seien soll, dann steht es schon im Startpost. Genau wie der gewünschte Speicherplatz.


----------



## orca113 (28. April 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Finde den Guide echt gut


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Jau, sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Paaax (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Guten Tag liebe Leute,

mir wurde von einem Freund dieses Forum und ganz speziell dieser Thread empfohlen, daher schreib ich euch mal meine Antworten auf die obengenannten Fragen.

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/C7Sdvc7Nfc2fSkvgGwDUquq

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
800 - max 900 euro

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Nein.

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
siehe Link oben, eventuell die SSD? Wäre eine zweite eine mögliche Option?

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Mein Gehäuse könnte ich meiner Ansiht nach noch verwenden, also eher nicht zusammenstellen. Auf was muss ich beim Gehäuse achten?

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
2 Monitore:
Samsung SyncMaster (1680x1050) (verfügt über DVI und VGA)
Acer P221W (1680x1050) (verfügt nur über VGA)

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
Ich zocke alle neuen Titel (WatchDogs, das neue Call of Duty wenn es kommt) und arbeite auch mit dem PC (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern).

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
Da kann ich nichts zu sagen, bin ein Amateur in diesem Bereich.

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
Was kann ich aus dem alten Rechner noch retten und macht das Sinn?


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2014)

Mach einen eigenen Thread auf, dort wird dir dann geholfen, hier soll nur über den Stickie diskutiert werden.


----------



## jacops (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

1) 900 max 1000 € 
2) Bildschirm, Tastatur,Maus, Betriebssystem(Tastatur und Maus müssen nicht ins Budget eingerechnet werden)
3) nein
4) lieber vom Händler aber wenn's sein muss muss selber 
5) nein 
6) eher so Shooter also BF4 und so aber auch mal so was wie watchdogs GTA
7) muss nich sein 
8) nee eigentlich nicht


----------



## Monsjo (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Mach einen eigenen Thread auf, dort wird dir dann geholfen, hier soll nur über den Stickie diskutiert werden.


----------



## soth (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo die Damen und Herren 

Ein User hat mich wegen der Auffrischung von Fragen angeschrieben, hier mal seine Vorschläge:


> 5.) Monitor vorhanden? *(Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er, und  wieviel Hz? Falls nicht, soll der Monitor zum Arbeiten, Spielen,  Texte/"browsen", Filme genutzt werden - in welcher Auflösung: Full HD,  2k, 4k)*
> 
> 6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2,  Metro2033, *WOW, Watchdogs*, SC2...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie?  (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
> 
> ...


Prinzipiell sind das keine schlechten Vorschläge, eigentlich wollte ich den Fragenkatalog der Übersichtlichkeit halber so schlank wie möglich halten ...
Da hier primär User mit weniger Erfahrung nachfragen, hatte ich vor nur die Dinge mit Beispielen zu versehen, bei denen ich der Meinung bin, dass man nicht unbedingt sofort darauf kommt. Jetzt kann man natürlich darüber streiten, ob das bei den Spielebeispielen und dem Rest der Fall ist ... 


Die Ergänzungen bei Punkt 5 waren bisher afair immer eindeutig. Das Modell wird genannt oder man bekommt schon so mit, dass es sich um einen alten schrulligen Monitor handelt  In beiden Fällen stehen Auflösung und Hz normalerweise fest. Wofür er benötigt wird lässt sich aus der Frage 6 ableiten.

Frage 6: Watchdogs von mir aus, BF3 wird noch durch das BF verallgemeinert, WOW Spieler ... brauchen die überhaupt Hilfe bei der Rechnerkonfiguration? 

Die Art der Kühlung ergibt sich imho aus dem Budget (und den Ansprüchen an die Lautstärke). LN2 Bencher sehe ich als Zielgruppe für den Fragebogen.

Bei Frage 8 trifft es "usw." recht gut, dort gibt es so viel, dass ich nicht weiß was man dazuschreiben soll. Die Vorschläge sind gut und in etwa das, was ich anmerken würde, die User sollten imho allerdings selbst kreativ genug sein sich darunter etwas vorstellen und auch ohne die Beispiele selbst dannach fragen zu können.


Gibt es noch andere Meinungen und/oder Ergänzungsvorschläge?


----------



## Icedaft (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich würde sagen, das kannst Du so einpflegen.


----------



## soth (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Du meinst also alles fett Markierte rein?


----------



## Icedaft (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ja, je mehr Infos der DAU erhält (an denen er seine Wünsche festmachen kann), desto präziser sollten die Antworten auf den Fragenkatalog ausfallen. Oder siehst Du das anders?


----------



## NuVirus (23. Juni 2014)

Wow benötigt im 25er Raid oder auch der von Twinks viel genutzte LFR viel CPU Leistung also Wow sollte auf jedenfall drin bleiben. 

OT: kennt eigl Jemand gute Benchmarks von Wildstar sowohl CPU als auch GPU über Raid Performance wird es wohl noch fast nichts geben.


----------



## Monsjo (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich bezweifel, dass jemand der mit LN2 bencht Beratung braucht, aber Platz kostet nicht.  
Sonst gefällt es mir sehr gut.


----------



## soth (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Das denke ich auch und das selbe denke ich eben auch von WoW-Spielern 

@NuVirus
Das soll l keine Auflistung von fordernden Spielen sein, sondern nur Beispiele wobei ich persönlich diese bei Spielen für überflüssig halte.

@icedraft
Ich persönlich würde mir ohne Beispiele z.B. bei 8 wesentlich mehr Gedanken machen, als mit den Beispielen. Zumal ich solche überladenen Fragen gar nicht erst lesen, bzw. die Klammern überlesen würde 
Was ich von den einzelnen Vorschlägen halte, steht aber auch in meinem Post


----------



## NuVirus (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



soth schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch und das selbe denke ich eben auch von WoW-Spielern
> 
> Das soll übrigens keine Auflistung von fordernden Spielen sein, sondern nur Beispiele, wobei ich persönlich das bei Spielen für überflüssig halte.


 
Ich würde eher wirklich nur die Sonderfälle in die Beispiele mit aufnehmen, gerade bei WoW denken z.B. viele ja das Spiel ist alt und braucht keine Leistung und erwähnt gar nicht dass er es auch spielt, dann empfiehlt man aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Mehrkernoptimierungen z.B. nen FX-6350 bei entsprechenden Budget und der TE kann trotzdem nicht gut 25er Wow Raids machen obwohl es besser gewesen wäre bei der Grafikkarte zu sparen und eine bessere CPU zu nehmen.


----------



## soth (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Nur gibt es eben so viele Spiele und auch Ausnahmen (egal ob grafik- oder CPU-lastig), dass man dort auch auf keinen grünen Zweig kommt. SC2, GW2, Schach, WoW, BF Multiplayer (64er Server), GTA, Arma, ... 
worauf ich hinaus möchte:
Für eine optimale Beratung muss sowieso jedes Spiel aufgezählt werden, was niemand tut. Zockt jemand ab und zu mal eine Runde WoW (oder ein anderes Ausnahmespiel) dann ist ein FX6350 verkraftbar, spielt er ein Spiel regelmäßig, wird er den Titel sowieso nennen.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Juni 2014)

Ok, dann würde ich dazu schreiben dass man möglichst alle spiele auflisten soll die einem wichtig sind bzw man spielt.


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Der ominöse Benutzer, welcher die Fragen ergänzt sehen möchte bin ich. Danke an soth für die Weiterleitung.



soth schrieb:


> Nur gibt es eben so viele Spiele und auch Ausnahmen (egal ob grafik- oder CPU-lastig), dass man dort auch auf keinen grünen Zweig kommt. SC2, GW2, Schach, WoW, BF Multiplayer (64er Server), GTA, Arma, ...
> worauf ich hinaus möchte:
> Für eine optimale Beratung muss sowieso jedes Spiel aufgezählt werden, was niemand tut. Zockt jemand ab und zu mal eine Runde WoW (oder ein anderes Ausnahmespiel) dann ist ein FX6350 verkraftbar, spielt er ein Spiel regelmäßig, wird er den Titel sowieso nennen.


Nunja das persönliche Nutzungsverhalten abzufragen wie etwa die Regelmäßigkeit ist Datenschutzmäßig auch eher bedenklich. Andererseits würde gerade das eine "Erhellung bringen." Man könnte auch eine Liste als Link dahinter lagern mit Beispielen. Das Problem wenn man eine solche Liste anlegen würde, in der man etwa Spiele nach Grafik oder CPU Lastigkeit sortiert, ist dann nur, es wird kaum einer draufklicken. Zudem kommt, dass die Aktualität einer solchen Liste sich auch verliert über die Zeit und von heute in 2 Jahre betrachtet, würde da etwa ein Spiel mit Update auf Mehrkernoptimierung und neuen hochauflösenden Texturen von der einen Seite unter Umständen auf die andere wandern. Ohne Beispiele andererseits könnte tatsächlich soetwas passieren wie NuVirus es meinte.

Anmerkung: (Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er, und wieviel Hz? Falls nicht, soll der Monitor zum Arbeiten, Spielen, Texte/"browsen", Filme genutzt werden - in welcher Auflösung: Full HD, 2k, 4k)
Bei der Frage geht es auch um die Bilddiagonale und Displayart eines zukünftigen Monitors. Wo man früher nur 4:3 und 16:9 zur Auswahl hatte, ist heute halt schon 21:9 und 16:10 noch dazu gekommen - Auf einem Leinwandmonitor im Internet browsen kann nervig werden - ebenso wird das breite Sichtfeld auf einem 21:9 Display im Shooter mehr bringen als etwa bei einem Aufbauspiel. Einem Programmierer oder Foto-Enthusiasten wäre eine Farbechtheit und Bildqualität auf VA oder IPS Panel meist wichtiger, als schnelle Umschaltzeiten wie es die TN-Panel Technologie ermöglicht. Gerade bei begrenztem Budget sind bestimmte Punkte nur selten mit einander vereinbar.


----------



## soth (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Eine Liste halte ich für unpraktikabel, ich persönlich möchte sie zumindest nicht pflegen. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich bei den Spielen ein paar allgemeine Beispiele genannt. 
WoW ist/war schon drin, Watch_Dogs und SC2 ergänze ich noch.

Die Frage nach der Bildwiederholfrequenz ergänze ich ebenfalls, bezüglich des neuen Monitors würde ich es auf eine individuelle Beratung ankommen lassen. Die Fragen (und Recherche nach den Begriffen) erschlagen sonst den TE.
Eine zielgerichtete Beratung war allerdings, zu der Zeit als ich noch in diesem Unterforum aktiv war, selbstverständlich.

Die Kühlerfrage bleibt draußen, die stellt sich wie oben erklärt sowieso nicht, die besonderen Wünsche habe ich etwas zusammengefasst.


----------



## Monsjo (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Watch_Dogs ist unglaublich schlecht optimiert, ich würde es (noch) nicht reinpacken.


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



soth schrieb:


> Eine Liste halte ich für unpraktikabel, ich persönlich möchte sie zumindest nicht pflegen. Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich bei den Spielen ein paar allgemeine Beispiele genannt.
> WoW ist/war schon drin, Watch_Dogs und SC2 ergänze ich noch.
> 
> Die Frage nach der Bildwiederholfrequenz ergänze ich ebenfalls, bezüglich des neuen Monitors würde ich es auf eine individuelle Beratung ankommen lassen. Die Fragen (und Recherche nach den Begriffen) erschlagen sonst den TE.
> ...


Ja die Erwähnung einer Liste war mehr als Pro/Kontra Awägung gemeint - und die Kontras überwiegen da natürlich. 
Watch Dogs ist halt so ne zweischneidige Sache, wie Monsjo es sagt.
Zum Gebiet Monitor - klar ist da ne Beratung auf den Einzelfall bezogen nötig - Die Fragenerweiterung betrifft ja vor allem den Einsatzzweck (also eine Vorabbestandsaufnahme). Sogern man einen schnellen PC haben will - die Schnittstellen Maus, Tastatur und Monitor sind die Teile mit denen man die Bedienung macht. Ob der PC ein paar Millisekunden langsamer ist juckt wenig, wenn man nach 2-3 Stunden Grafikbearbeitung das Bild verschwimmen sieht als Beispiel.

Das mit der Kühlung steckt auch indirekt wiederum in der letzten Frage drin nach dem "silent" - sollte man das auf deutsch umschreiben oder wissen alle die den Guide lesen etwas damit anzufangen. 

Bei WLAN sollte man gleich auf die Schilderung der örtliche Gegebenheiten hinweisen. Evtl sollte man da eine Eigene Frage draus machen wie die Netzwerkeinbindung aussieht. NAS mit der Himberre und was man nicht heute alles so in der Wohnung hat um die Digitale Welt ins Heim zu bringen.


----------



## soth (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich würde am liebsten weitere Fragen vermeiden, ein noch größerer Fragenkatalog wird sicherlich ungern durchgelesen und beantwortet.
Die Fragen sind sowieso nur als erste Orientierung zu sehen. 

Der Einsatzzweck des Monitors ist bereits mit der Nutzung des Systems abgedeckt.
Auf leise Konfigurationen wird hier generell wert gelegt, die Lautstärke ist jetzt (meiner Meinung nach unnötigerweise) als Stichpunkt vorhanden.
Eine Beratung bezüglich des WLAN ist auf die Ferne kaum sinnvoll möglich. Dort spielen die (meist) unekannte Bausubstanz, Störquellen, weitere Netzwerke, die unbekannte Signalstärke von Router/Repeater und Karte/Stick eine Rolle. Das ist eine klare Ja/Nein Frage bei der (früher) sendestarke Sticks empfohlen wurden um eventuell noch ein bisschen optimieren zu können.


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



soth schrieb:


> Der Einsatzzweck des Monitors ist bereits mit der Nutzung des Systems abgedeckt.


Am PC "Arbeiten" deckt zusammen mit den Aussagen des TEs sofern er eine Liste der benutzen Programme angibt ab, was wichtig wäre. Nur eben beim Ausfüllen des Fragenkatalogs, und der Eröffnung eines Beitrags, wird meistens eben nicht die Programme angegeben aus Zeitgründen oder warum auch immer. Auf nachfragen dann eine Auflistung der Programme zu erhalten im späteren Verlauf der Beratung ist zwar ok, aber wenn es im Anfangspost des Ratsuchenden stehen würde, wäre das für jeden der seinen "Senf" abgeben will bei der Konfiguration auch ein bonus. Schließlich kann man solche Details auf Seite 3 schnell übersehen, wenn ein Beitrag sich bei der Hilfesuche aufbläht. Darum ging es mir ein Stück weit bei den Fragen. Es ist nämlich schwer sich zu jedem Thema über mehre Seiten verstreute Einzelaspekte im hinterkopf behalten muss.


----------



## soth (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

"*wenn gearbeitet wird dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, **Rendern**, **CAD**, ... )"
*Die Antworten auf diese Frage sollten vollkommen ausreichend sein um genauer auf den Monitor und PC eingehen zu können. Falls der TE Ahnung hat, wird er es ausreichend genau beschreiben, falls er das Wissen nicht mitbringt muss man/er sowieso nachfragen.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, die Vorschläge sind gut, aber man sollte auf den Umfang und die Anzahl der Fragen achten, zumal die Fragen wie gesagt nur als Orientierung dienen sollen. 
Falls "alles" gefragt wird sind das am Schluss einen Haufen an Fragen ... nur es ist dann immer noch nicht alles abgedeckt, die Fragen sind immer noch oberflächlich und es liest niemand mehr durch.


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Wie wäre es mit anstatt: "wenn gearbeitet wird dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )" ersetzt mit: "wenn gearbeitet wird welche Programme werden hauptsächlich verwendet? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )"

Nicht böse gemeint, aber auf die Frage "wie wird gearbeitet", kann man auch antworten: "mit dem Bleistift in der Nase bohrend". Die Fragestellung ist halt unspezifisch, weswegen der TE nicht unbedingt darauf kommt die Programme zu beschreiben die er verwendet.


----------



## Monsjo (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich hab noch keinen TE gesehen der die Frage falsch verstanden hat.  Aber ich war auch eine Weile nicht mehr in der Kaufberatung, sind sie schon so weit?


----------



## IluBabe (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Warum wußte ich schon im Vorhinein, dass die Übertreibung in einem beabsichtigten falsch Verstehen endet. Aber ernsthaft gefragt. Welche der beiden Konzepte ist eindeutiger?


----------



## soth (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich habe es mal geändert ...


----------



## IluBabe (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



soth schrieb:


> Ich habe es mal geändert ...


Das ging fix. Den Zusatz (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... ) fand ich nicht schlecht - Dies sollte mMn in Klammern hinter der Frage beibehalten werden.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten oder SATA-Laufwerke)

Evtl. Gehäuse noch hinzufügen, ich hab bisher eigl. nie gesehen, dass jmd sein altes Gehäuse weiterverwendet, gerade bei geringem Budget kann es sinnvoll sein. Wenn es nicht passt kann man später immer noch ein Neues nehmen. Voraussetzung wäre natürlich, dass es eine Produktbezeichnung gibt und man die Technischen Daten bekommt damit der neue PC dann auch in den PC rein passt. Alternativ man kann ggf. zumindest noch Gehäuselüfter in den neuen PC übernehmen.

Neu: 3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke, Gehäuse oder Gehäuselüfter)


Zu 6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet wird mit welchen Programmen (Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... ) ? 

Office kann man weglassen, dass schafft ja sowieso jeder PC


7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

würde ich ändern in: 
7.) Soll im neuen PC die Grafikkarte bzw. der Prozessor übertaktet werden?


----------



## soth (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Geändert.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?*

Neu: **5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz (60 o. 120Hz) besitzt er?

*
Ich halte es für sinnvoll noch folgende neue Frage entweder zu integrieren oder als neuen Punkt aufzunehmen:

Wie viel Speicherplatz wird ca. für den PC benötigt, reicht eine SSD mit 256GB oder 512GB aus oder wird noch eine extra Festplatte mit 1000-4000GB benötigt?  Falls du dir nicht sicher bist kannst du gerne nachfragen was sinnvoll für deinen Verwendungszweck ist. 

Da inzwischen die SSDs immer billiger werden und man 256GB und höher als einzige Platte für einige Leute ausreichen könnte. Dadurch bei günstigen Office oder Spiele PCs einfach die Festplatte komplett sparen kann, es ist halt zeitaufwendig ständig nachzufragen wie viel Speicher er wirklich braucht oder ob auch eine einzelne SSD ausreicht da er nur Office macht und z.B. Minecraft spielt.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu, der Text kann natürlich auch anders formuliert werden ist nur ein erster Gedanke.


----------



## soth (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Was ist mit 144 Hz oder 240 Hz? Entweder die Leute wissen was sie darauf antworten sollen oder sie haben keine Ahnung davon, dann hilft auch das Beispiel nichts ...

Eine Frage bezüglich des benötigten Speicherplatzes habe ich noch eingefügt.


----------



## IluBabe (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



soth schrieb:


> Eine Frage bezüglich des benötigten Speicherplatzes habe ich noch eingefügt.


Haste fein gemacht.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Juni 2014)

Ist es nicht irgendie möglich die Fragen automatisch beim erstellen eines Themas hier im Unterforum als Text anzuzeigen?

Dann muss es entweder gelöscht oder ausgefüllt werden.


----------



## soth (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Dafür müsste man wahrscheinlich bei der Administration ... vielleicht ein fetter Hinweis bei der Themenerstellung in diesem Unterforum ...


----------



## Kell-Conerem (4. September 2014)

*Suche Hilfe für meinen neuen PC*

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
*1500,00
*2.)  Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes  Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )*
Hackbrett
*3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*
 Eigenbau
*4.)  Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte  Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten,  Gehäuse oder Lüfter)*
 256 GB SSD (830 Serie) 2,5" ; 1TB 2,5" Festplatte (Ausschlachtung alter  Rechenkoffer (NB))
*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?*
 1: QHD (2560x1440) 60HZ ,  2:FHD (1920x1080)
*6.)  Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW,  Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio-  & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?*
 SC2,D3, Retro, Emulatoren, Office, Ab und zu Photoshop. Filme in neuester Technologie ansehen. (Z.b. 10 Bit Codierung, die meinen Rechenkoffer zum Kochen bringt bei einem FHD - Film)
*7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?*
 2-3 GB Zusatzfestplatte
*8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)*
 Derzeit nicht, Da ich das Gerät aber mindestens 6 Jahre betreiben will, ist es später vorgesehen (Prozessor) , GPU wird in 3 Jahren ausgetauscht.
*9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)*
Bereits festgelegter Inhalt:
CPU: *Core i7-5820K*
Ram: *2x8GB DDR4* (wird später bei gefallenen Preisen aufgerüstet.) 
GPU: Da ich derzeit nicht wirklich aktuelle Spiele am laufen habe sollte eine Radeon Tonga GPU ausreichen.* AMD Radeon 285X* (300 € ist mein GPU Limit), oder *Geforce Equivalent*.
*Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU* wegen späterer Übertaktung.
Wichtig: Der PC soll bei Office und vor allem bei Video sehr Leise sein.  

Brauche nun Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung und Produktauswahl:
Mainboard, Ram-Kit, WAKÜ, GPU Vorschläge, passendes Gehäuse.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

@ Amon-Jack

Du bist hier verkehrt 

Du solltest deinen Thread hierhin verschieben lassen : Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung


----------



## IluBabe (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter)

sollte evtl mal ergänzt werden in 

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

Beibehalten beim Gehäuse ist ok aber wenn man keine Infos zu Kühler Höhe oder Graka länge hat wirds immer schwer, auch denjenigen die ein NT weiterverwenden wollen, muss man dann das Alter und Modell nachträglich erfragen. Irgendwie wäre schön wenn man unmißverständlich die Leute gleich zur Angabe bewegen könnte.


----------



## Hummerman1497 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hey Leute,
wollte mal eure meinung zu der PC Konfiguration hören und um verbesserungen würde ich mich auch freuen.

Preis liegt so um die 1000€ für den PC.

-Enermax ETS-T40-TB, CPU-Kühler

-Intel® Core™ i5-4460, CPU

- Thermaltake Berlin 630W, Netzteil

- HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ X2 Turbo Aktiv, Grafikkarte

- Aerocool DS 200 Blue Edition, Gehäuse

- Creative Sound Blaster Z, Soundkarte

- Samsung 840 EVO 2,5" 120 GB, SSD

- LG BH16NS40, Blu-ray-Brenner

- MSI Z87-G43, Mainboard

- Seagate ST2000DM001 2 TB, Festplatte

- Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher 

Insgesamt lieg die Konfig gerade bei 1050.

vielen Dank.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Du bist hier falsch mit deinem Beitrag, hier geht es nur um die Fragen für eine Sinnvolle Zusammenstellung. Bitte einen Mod dies in einen eigenen Thread zu verschieben.

Davon abgesehen gibt es an der Config noch einiges zu verbessern.


----------



## Kyuubi1337 (27. November 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
1300€ vielleicht in ein paar Tagen mehr.

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
Monitor , vielleicht Kopfhörer und Tastatur , das sollte alles bei den 1300 dabei sein

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
Nein

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
Nein

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

League of Legends, Watch Dogs und ne Menge andere neue Spiele

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

1TB und eventuell eine SSD für Betriebssystem und wichtige Programme
8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

Eventuell die Graka, ja

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

WLAN und gute Graka zum rendern 

Hier mal der Link zum Thread wo ich erstellt habe:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=365020&p=6992716#post6992716


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. November 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Der Guide sollte eigentlich in deinen Thread 

Siehe hier


----------



## Fresh_Lemon (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hey Zusammen  habt ihr noch was an meiner PC-Konfiguration zu kritisieren ? und könntet ihr mir vielleicht eine günstigere Grafikkarte (180-250) empfehlen ? 
PC-Konfiguration -> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2201a82fec79638c5e0e8891fdae810594c600e9b57a7


----------



## Rosigatton (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Willkommen im Forum, Fresh-Lemon 

Dein Post gehört hier auch nicht rein , der gehört in die Kaufberatung.


----------



## Fresh_Lemon (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Tschuldigung wird nicht wieder vorkommen


----------



## Rosigatton (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Kein Problem, in den letzten Tagen ballern hier echt viele Leute ihre Threads rein  

Muss ein Mod mal etwas aufräumen


----------



## Pabilgamesch (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hey,
Hab gehört das man hier Hilfe bekommt  
Kenn mich eigentlich nicht sonderlich gut mit PCs aus war immer Konsolero.
Aber jetzt muss im Juni ein Gaming PC ins Haus deswegen frage ich hier mal um Hilfe 

1) 1200-1400 wenns sich so sehr rentieren würde sogar 1500
2)Maus, Betriebssystem, ne Bildschirm eigentlich auch noch aber nicht kann auch den meiner Playsi benutzen 
3)Ich glaube ich könnte es schaffen aber, Nein lieber nicht, also entweder Tutti Fertig PC oder irgendwo auf ner Seite zusammenstellen
4)Nein
5)Keine Ahnung wo kann man das nachschauen ;/
6)Strategiespiele : Total War,Civilisation, (LoL), aber soll auch alles andere Packen können (Ego,Shooter und Rollenspiele (Skyrim<3))
7)Glaube eine SSD sollte reichen aber wie gesagt mein Wissen hält sich in Grenzen 
8)-.- Keine Ahnung, wenns sein muss ? 
9)Nein 

Tut mir schon Leid für meine  Unwissenheit, bitte helft mir


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Eröffne lieber nen Thread im Zusammenstellungsforum.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Moin Kollegen, ich muss leider sagen, ich werde ab jetzt von Fractal Gehäusen abraten. Ich bin seit mittlerweile zwei Wochen mit denen am Gange, und ist eine einzige Katastrophe. Genauere Beschreibung hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...l-keine-reaktion-vom-support.html#post7135399

Eigentlich schade.


----------



## Humpel69 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin neu hier und hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich habe meinen derzeitigen PC als Anhang dabei. Er wurde mir vor 1,5 Jahren so bei einem hiesigen Anbieter empfohlen. Bin aber nicht zufrieden. Ich möchte mir nun einen neuen PC gönnen. Da ich aber keine Ahnung haben, bitte ich um ein Komplett System vom Hersteller. (Oder kann man für wenig Geld aus meinem System was rausholen?)
Zu den 9 Fragen nun meine Antworten:
1. Mein Budget liegt bei max. 1000,00 €.
2. Ich brauchen keine Peripherie. Ist alles vorhanden.
3. Wie oben erwähnt sollte es ein Komplettsystem sein
4. Wie gesagt, ich habe meinen PC angehängt. Ich denke aber alles soll neu.
5. 2 Monitore sind da. ein 24" und ein 21,7", die ich auch beide verwende.
6. Ich spiele gerne die Assasins Creed Reihe, Cod alle Teile und Anno. Ich arbeite zu Hause auch nebenbei mit Autocad.
7. Eine SSD sollte drin Sein. Die derzeitige 120 GB reichen bei weitem nicht. Eine Datenfestplatte sollte auch da sein. 2 TB wären gut, 1TB tuts auch
8. Kein OC, da ich davon keine Ahnung habe
9. An Sound usw. stelle ich keine besonderen Ansprüche.

Sooo, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mit meinen Angaben etwas anfangen. Ich freue mich auf Eure Empfehlungen.

Gruß Humpel

P.S.: Ich weiß nicht, wie ich die Text Datei mit meinen jetzigem System anhänge kann.

Lese gerade, dass gehört hier gar nicht hin. Sorry. Ich werde einen neuen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## Ziggismaul (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin auf dem Gebiet praktisch noch unerfahren, stelle aber bald einen PC für einen Freund zusammen, welcher damit grafisch aufwendige Spiele (Battlefield und co) zocken und diese evtl. streamen möchte.
Der Preis sollte sich ohne OS so um die 700-800 euro bewegen.

Ich habe schon ein System zusammengestellt und würde mir gerne ein Paar Meinungen von erfahrerenen Nutzern einholen.
Die ungefähren Preise der Komponenten zum Zeitpunkt des Postens stehen daneben.
Hier das System:

Intel Core i5 4590 - 210€
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - 30€
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport - 65€
MSI Geforce GTX 960 - 215€
Be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W - 60€
NZXT Phantom 240 - 75€
Asus Z87-C - 70€
Seagate Barracuda 1TB - 50€
Crucial MX 100 128 GB - 60€

Gesamtpreis: 835€

Ist die Konfiguration ausgewogen?
Vielen Dank für Rückmeldungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge!


----------



## Adi1 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



Ziggismaul schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich bin auf dem Gebiet praktisch noch unerfahren, stelle aber bald einen PC für einen Freund zusammen, welcher damit grafisch aufwendige Spiele (Battlefield und co) zocken und diese evtl. streamen möchte.
> Der Preis sollte sich ohne OS so um die 700-800 euro bewegen.
> ...



Lasse den Thread lieber hierhin verschieben http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hat er schon, wurde auch bereits bedient.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo, hab für einen bekannten einen neuen Rechenknecht zusammenzustellen und bin in seiner Preisklasse nicht so oft unterwegs daher mal meine Anfrage:


1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

 3000-4000 €

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

Monitor muss neu  win8.1  64 bit  

 3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

 Eigenbau Einzelteile aber alles von einem Händler wünschenswert.

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

Keine, Altrechner wird weiter als Arbeits pc genutzt

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

 Nein muss Neu evtl. 120Hz ?

 6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

 Assetto Corsa  Batman reihe GTA V Dota2  

 7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

 500gb SSD ? + Datengräber ? Oder geht da mehr ?

 8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

 Später, denke für das Budget sollte der PC auch erst mal so gehen 

 9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

WLAN braucht er da Kabel nicht möglich  

 Design unwichtig  

 Kein Flugzeug beim Starten, aber unhörbar braucht er nicht zu sein.

 5.1 teufel anlage vorhanden daher Soundkarte notwendig.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Moin Dipsy,

Du solltest deine Anfrage hierhin kopieren : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95

Oder von nem Mod verschieben lassen


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Wird erledigt


----------



## Domi_93 (1. März 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo ich habe zwar nicht direkt vor mir einen neuen PC zusammen zu stellen, aber ich wollte mal fragen was ihr so von folgender Upgradekonfiguration haltet ?

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

250-300€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

Nein 

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

Eigenbau

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

Ich würde gerne Folgendes weiter verwenden:

Prozessor : Intel core i5 2310 @ 2,9Ghz (Boost bis 3,2 oder 3,3 kann ich jetzt nicht 100% sagen)

NT: FSP450-60EMDN

Mainboard-Typ MS7728
Formfaktor µATX
Hersteller MSI
Chipsatz Intel® H61
Prozessorsockel 1155

2TB Festplatte


5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

Ja, 60hz 1920x1080

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

Würde gerne BF4 zocken und H1Z1 und er sollte die nächsten 2-3 Jahre auf jeden Fall mithalten können

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

HDD bereits vorhanden

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

Später eventuell mit neuem Gehäuse

Nun meine Frage:

Ich würde geren eine ATI Radeon R9 270X 4GB Version von XFX kaufen (um die 200€) und zusätzlich einen 8GB RAM-Riegel dann hätte ich 10 GB Ram

Eventuell in 1-2 Jahren ein neuer Prozessor und ein neues Motherboard.

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Icedaft (2. März 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Domi_93. Du bist hier falsch, Du musst einen eigenen Thread aufmachen für deine Beratung, bitte vom Mod verschieben lassen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (8. April 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich habe da noch eine kleine Ergänzung zum Fragenkatalog, die nicht gerade unwichtig ist.

Ich würde noch folgende Frage mit aufnehmen:
*Optional: Ist für die nächsten Monate ein monatliches Budget für Erweiterungen bzw. zusätzliche Komponente geplant? Wenn ja: Wie hoch ungefähr?*
Am besten mit einem Vermerk, das bei einem Budget bis 500 € die Beantwortung dieser Frage empfehlenswert ist.

Denn gerade bei kleinem Budget wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob man den Aufbau eines Systems langfristiger planen kann und man könnte so dem TE Ideen für künftige zusätzliche Komponenten geben. Wenn er da aber kein Budget hat, dann kann man versuchen, das maximum rauszuholen.

Kleines Beispiel:
Budget 350 € + monatlich 30 €
Dann könnte man sagen: i3-System und Grafikkarte 4 Monate später

Budget 350 € ohne monatliches Budget
AMD-APU Konfiguration so gut es geht.

Nur ein kleiner Einwand. Aber das dürfte die Konfigurationen noch etwas präziser gerade im Low-End machen. Wir wollen hier doch alle das beste rausholen


----------



## Adi1 (8. April 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Naja, Dein Vorschlag ist so eigentlich irrelevant. 

Wer richtig gamen will, legt sich schon vorher fest,

für welche Plattform er sich entscheidet.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (8. April 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, Dein Vorschlag ist so eigentlich irrelevant.
> 
> Wer richtig gamen will, legt sich schon vorher fest,
> 
> für welche Plattform er sich entscheidet.


Was hat das mit der Plattform zu tun? 

Es geht hier um Zusammenstellungen für PC's. Die Wahl der Plattform ist nur ein Teil des Prozesses. Nur wenn jemand mit 500 € Budget kommt, aber dann in 3 Monaten schon wieder Kohle für ne Graka hat, warum soll er sich mit einem z.B. FX-6300 System zufrieden geben, wenn er stattdessen einen i5 haben kann? Oder warum soll jemand eine schlechtere Graka/Prozessor wegen einer SSD nehmen, wenn er sich 2 Monate später eine SSD nachkaufen kann?

Es macht schon Sinn, so etwas zu erfragen.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. April 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Das sollte eigentlich hierdurch:


> *1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?*



schon abgedeckt sein. Wer absehen kann, dass demnächst nochmal ordentlich Geld reinkommt, soll das eben dazu schreiben, wenn nicht, dann ist der Preisrahmen eben der Preisrahmen.

Wem das zu kompliziert ist, sondern nur schnell ein Konto eröffnet, den Thread eröffnet und 2-Wörter-Antworten verfasst, und danach nie wieder gesehen wird, der hat es eh nicht besser verdient. 
Allen anderen, die sich schon ein wenig mehr mit ihrem Kauf beschäftigt haben, sollte es klar sein, dass das da mit reinspielt.


----------



## NNAAMM (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hey Leute. Habe vor mir eine Gamer Pc zu holen und habe da folgendes Setup zusammengestellt:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake - Overseer RX-I
CPU: 	Intel Core i7-4790K (ja ich möchte übertakten)
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Mainboard: ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer
Graka: GTX 970 JetStream
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance PRO DDR3-2133
SSD: 120GB Crucial BX100 (ist soweit nur zum booten gedacht)
HDD: 2TB Seagate Barracuda
Netzteil: 700W - BeQuiet! Straight Power E10 CM
OS: Win8.1

 Würde mich über Feedback und mögliche Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen. 

MFG


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Netzteil viel zu groß. 500 Watt E10 reicht. Bei der SSD schau mal, ob du noch eine MX100 oder MX200 bekommst. Die haben nen besseren Controller. Beim RAM weiß ich gerade nicht, ob der G.Skill TridentX 2400 günstiger ist. Aber wenn ja, würde ich den bevorzugen.


----------



## Icedaft (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Als Gehäusealternative das Enthoo Luxe .


----------



## NNAAMM (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ok danke. Ich schau mich mal um


----------



## MaliceNightingale (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

wie lösche ich meinen post hier xo


----------



## Matze85 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Hallo zusammen,
aktuell habe ich folgendes System größtenteils aus 2010), das ich gerne  aufrüsten würde, um es auf den – finanziell erschwinglichen – neuesten  Stand zu bringen:

Mainboard: Asus P7P55D-E 
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX460 GS GLH Ed. 1024MB GDDR5 
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-760 (4x 2,80 GHz) 
RAM: Kingston HyperX FURY Blue 16GB-Kit (2 x 8GB) 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM CL9
Netzteil: Enermax Pro82+ 425W II
Festplatte_1: Samsung Serie 840 EVO SSD 250 GB SATA
Festplatte_2: Seagate Desktop SSHD 2TB SATA
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Midi Tower 
Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B
Bildschirm: LG W2442PA-BF (24“)

Budget: 500 – 700 EUR (gerne aber auch Lösungen unter 500 EUR, falls eine neue Grafikkarte ausreicht)

Im Fokus liegt dabei vor allem die Grafikkarte. Ich befürchte aber, dass  eine neue Grafikkarte auch im Bereich Mainboard, CPU und damit auch  Netzteil und Lüfter neue Anschaffungen notwendig macht.
Liege ich da richtig oder schaffen die vorhandenen Komponenten es mit  einer neuen Grafikkarte auch aktuelle Spiele wir GTA V oder Watch Dogs  flüssig zum Laufen zu bringen? Wie sieht es die nächsten zwei, drei  Jahre aus?
Daran schließt sich meine Frage an: welche Aufrüstungen bieten sich für  mein System derzeit an; vor allem: welche Grafikkarte ist mit meinem  System kompatibel oder sind weitergehende Aufrüstungen notwendig?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Hilfe!
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Icedaft (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Packe deine Anfrage in einen eigenen Thread und nicht in den Diskussionsthread zur Kaufberatung, dann bekommst Du auch eine Antwort.


----------



## Matze85 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Packe deine Anfrage in einen eigenen Thread und nicht in den Diskussionsthread zur Kaufberatung, dann bekommst Du auch eine Antwort.


OK, danke! Dachte, dass sei der Sinn dieses Themas...


----------



## Leon0310 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Hallo Leute,
da mein alter PC alt und langsam ist möchte ich mir nun einen neuen kaufen. Ich kenne mich mit dem einbau nicht all so gut aus.(Sprich einfach kaufen evtl Win7 installieren, fertig). Der PC hat eine GTX 650ti 1gb RAM und 2 alte Festplatten.(eine IDE HDD und eine SATA, was genau für eine weiß ich leider nicht.)Der RAM ist alt und langsam.(3GB) Ein 600w Netzteil und ein noname Laufwerk. Das Gehäuse hat zwar einen Lüfter ist allerdings viel zu groß, verratzt und sieht einfach nicht gut aus. Monitor: 1366 x 768, True Color (32-Bit), 60 Hertz. Momentan kann ich nur Crossfire(z8games) spielen was ich auch weiter spielen werde. Allerdings stehe ich auf so Dinge wie: BF3/4, GTA V, CS:GO, Garrys Mod... der übelste Grafikfreak bin ich nicht. Und etwa 500GB-1TB reicht mir locker. Er sollte nicht all so laut sein und genügend Plätze für: Maus, Tastatur, Headset(Klinke oder USB), Boxen, USB-Stick und W-Lan stick haben. Muss nicht toll aussehen sondern genügend Leistung bringen/lange halten! (nicht übertaktet)

Vielen Dank und ich hoffe ich darf hier sozusagen als  "Antwort" meine Frage stellen, wenn nicht bitte ich um kleine aufklärung wo, bin neu hier


----------



## Icedaft (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Für Dich gilt das gleiche wie für Matze, bitte einen eigenen Thread erstellen.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Moin Kollegen, ich muss leider sagen, ich werde ab jetzt von Fractal Gehäusen abraten. Ich bin seit mittlerweile zwei Wochen mit denen am Gange, und ist eine einzige Katastrophe. Genauere Beschreibung hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...l-keine-reaktion-vom-support.html#post7135399
> 
> Eigentlich schade.



Kleiner Nachtrag zu meinen Erlebnissen mit Fractal Design. Ich habe jetzt endlich das Ersatzteil für das Frontpanel erhalten, für 4,90€ + *7,50€ Versand aus Schweden*. 5 Monate nach Meldung des Fehlers wohlgemerkt.
Jetzt ratet mal, wo das Teil her kam? Als kleines Paket aus einem Sparepart Center in Hamburg. 

Sie versuchen gar nicht mehr zu verstecken, wie dieses Unternehmen drauf ist..


----------



## DinoTier33 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde 
ich bin auf der suche nach einem Gamer PC.Der Spaß soll bis 2500€ mir wert sein.
Monitor wird ein Asus 144 Hz gerät. Nur ich weiß nicht welchen Sockel ich nehmen soll 1150 oder 2011-3 Bin total überfragt waß es werden soll. 

Gaming alles was aktuell oder älter ist (strategi games bis RPG )
ÜBERTAKTEN NEIN halte davon nichts
alles andere lass ich mich von euch inspirieren und es wird ein Eigenbau.


----------



## Atent123 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*



DinoTier33 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde
> ich bin auf der suche nach einem Gamer PC.Der Spaß soll bis 2500€ mir wert sein.
> Monitor wird ein Asus 144 Hz gerät. Nur ich weiß nicht welchen Sockel ich nehmen soll 1150 oder 2011-3 Bin total überfragt waß es werden soll.
> 
> ...



Nächsten Monat kommen die neuen Grakas ich würde noch warten.
Was hast du gegen Übertakten ?


----------



## DinoTier33 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Na ja wenn die herstellen es wollten das ihre Sachen so schnell sind wurden sie sie doch so vk.
Aber hab durch bekannte leider nur schlechte Erfahrung mit bekommen.


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

@DinoTier33

Du solltest deine Anfrage in die Kaufberatung stellen, nicht hierrein.  Free Screenshot Editor  Thema erstellen 

Und willkommen im Forum


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @DinoTier33
> 
> Du solltest deine Anfrage in die Kaufberatung stellen, nicht hierrein.  Free Screenshot Editor  Thema erstellen
> 
> Und willkommen im Forum



Falscher Link?


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Bei mir geht der Richtige auf 

Gerade das neue Lightshot gesaugt, das alte war wesentlich einfacher zu bedienen


----------



## DinoTier33 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Verdammt tut mir leid aber erstmal in einem Forum und das ganze nur mit einem taplett. Der link funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Null Problemo 

Auf dieser Seite oben links "Thema erstellen" : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Bei mir geht der Richtige auf
> 
> Gerade das neue Lightshot gesaugt, das alte war wesentlich einfacher zu bedienen


Hm ok dann scheint da was auf der Seite zu sein, das mir der Browser wegen (absichtlich) fehlendem Flash nicht anzeigen will


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Habe mir das alte Lightshot wieder gezogen 

Screenshot by Lightshot

Oben links, auf dieser Seite : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95

Für dein Budget bekommst Du definitiv einen hammermäßigen PC 

Zum zocken lohnt sich Sockel 2011-3 nicht.


----------



## sputboom95 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

hey leude 

ich brauche einen neuen Rechner und habe ein paar PC teile die man gebrauchen kann.
ich habe einen i7  3770 CPU GHz 3,40 Prozessor
8 GB RAM 
Grafikkarte habe ich neu gekauft eine nvidia geforce GTX  970 ( nicht eingebaut )
und den Rest kann man leider nicht gebrauchen.
kosten soll der Rest vom Rechner vllt 600-800€


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*



sputboom95 schrieb:


> hey leude
> 
> ich brauche einen neuen Rechner und habe ein paar PC teile die man gebrauchen kann.
> ich habe einen i7  3770 CPU GHz 3,40 Prozessor
> ...


Normalerweise sollte ich ja auf einen neuen Thread verweisen. Da du aber die wichtigsten Komponenten schon hast, würde ich es einfach so machen:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial MX200  500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT500MX200SSD1)
1 x ASRock ZH77 Pro3 (90-MXGN30-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Fractal Design Define R5 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)
~555 €

CPU und RAM sowie Graka kannste behalten. CPU reicht noch dicke und wenn der RAM 2x 4GB 1600er ist, dann kannste auch später mal weitere 2x 4GB nachrüsten. Ich denke besser geht es kaum. Und ohne K-CPU reicht auch das H77 Board.


----------



## Icedaft (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hier geht es eigentlich nur um den Guide, es wäre besser, wenn Du einen eigenen Thread aufmachst.


----------



## Dedde (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

leute wo bestellt man am besten nen pc, selbst zusammen gestellt. aber wichtig. die firma soll ihn zusammen bauen. wie bei alternate. da hab ich auch schon gute erfahrungen gemacht, kostet aber auch 100€. gibts noch gute alternativen?


----------



## Icedaft (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hardwareversand

Mindfactory

VIBU-Online

Compuland...


----------



## Bulo22 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Mindfactory verlangt dafür aber auch selbstbewusste 100€...


----------



## Dedde (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Welches Board würdet ihr für einen i5 4440 nehmen. Keine übertaktung. Man könnte auch den boxed Lüfter sogar drauf lassen oder?


----------



## Icedaft (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Was kommt denn sonst noch dazu bzw. was soll damit gemacht werden, Formfaktor?

Wenn es möglichst günstig sein soll:

ASRock H97 Anniversary (90-MXGWC0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASRock B85M Pro3 (90-MXGV60-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gigabyte GA-B85M-D2V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mehr Komfort und Ausstattung:

Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS H97M-E (90MB0IQ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

..


----------



## albi0211 (6. August 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo Leute, bin ganz neu hier und bräuchte eure Hilfe.

Ich will mir nen neuen Rechner kaufen bzw. zusammenstellen.

Mein Vorletzter war von Arlt und damit hatte ich leider nur Probleme. Den jetzigen habe ich gebraucht gekauft und der läuft seit 5 Jahren reibungslos. 

Bin auf folgende Seiten gestoßen

Computerwerk
mindfactory
one
alternate
mifcom
hitech-gamer
alienware
agando
rhino
csl

Bin total überfordert. Hab viel negtives über "one" gehört, viel gutes über alternate. Die anderen sagen mir nichts. Hab bei allen nach Erfahrungsberichten und Tests gesucht, die gehen aber auch auseinander.

Mein Frage: Welcher dieser Anbieter verbaut gute Komponenten, bietet das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, hat einen guten Service und welche kann ich direkt ausschließen.
Selber bauen kommt leider, zwecks "Wissen" nicht in Frage.
Mein Budget 1500-1800€


----------



## Rosigatton (6. August 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Willkommen im Forum, albi0211 

Du lässt dir hier Screenshot by Lightshot die Teile zusammenstellen.

Beantwortest in deinem neuen Thread am besten diese Fragen : Screenshot by Lightshot

Und dann guckst Du hier, ob jemand aus der Helferliste in deiner Nähe wohnt : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Die bauen dir das Teil dann gratis zusammen, liebevoller und sorgfältiger als jeder Shop das tut 


Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## Fb1derEchte (10. August 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo Leute. Ich möchte mir einen Pc zusammenbauen, aber ihr müsst mir helfen, welche Teile ich brauche. 
Ich möchte keine Spiele mit einer ultra Grafik spielen, sondern ausschließlich Minecraft, WoW, CS GO und LoL. Mein Budget liegt bei 650 € Kann auch eventuell etwas höher sein, da ich eine gute Soundkarte haben möchte. Monitor und alles ist vorhanden, brauche nur die Pc Teile. Zusätzlich brauche ich einen WLAN Adapter, ich möchte das gute Stück nicht übertakten.  Eine SSD von 250 GB reicht locker aus. 

Ich danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Icedaft (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hier geht es nur um den Guide zur Kaufberatung, am besten Du machst einen eigenen Thread in der Kaufberatung auf.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. August 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Entschuldigt, falls das hier schon irgendwo gefragt wurde, aber ich hätte mal einen Vorschlag:

Man könnte Punkt 7.) ergänzen oder es als eigenen Punkt mit aufführen, ob ein optisches Laufwerk benötigt/gewünscht wird. Die 10-15€ für ein DVD Laufwerk haben die meisten wohl noch übrig, ein Bluray-LW reißt doch schon ein etwas größeres Loch in die Kasse - gerade bei einem Budget bis 1000€.


----------



## PabloEmilio (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich will mir gerne einen PC zum Zocken neu zusammenstellen und habe mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht. Die Komponenten sollten insgesamt nicht viel viel mehr über 1.000 EUR liegen. Da ich jedoch als Bildschirm nur ein Apple Thunderbolt Display habe und dieses, damit es funktioniert, über einen Thunderbolt Anschluss am Mainboard anschließen muss, muss ich beim Mainboard zu einer Alternative greifen. Ich würde mich beim Kauf erheblich besser fühlen wenn die Profis hier im Forum noch einmal über die Auswahl gucken würden, ob das auch alles kompatibel ist etc. Auch ob der Lüfter wohl aus Mainboard passt etc. Vielen Dank.

CPU: Intel Core i5 6500
Prozessorkühler: Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A
Mainboard:Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD5 TH
Arbeitsspeicher DDR4-2666: Kingston HyperX Fury 8,0 GByte Kit
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte R9 390 WindForce 2X
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1,0 TByte
SSD: Crucial BX100 250 GByte
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 300R

Battlefield 4 und das neuste Call of Duty sollten schon damit zu spielen sein - muss aber nicht immer die top Auflösung haben.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Willkommen im Forum, Pablo 

Du musst hier ein ein neues Thema erstellen : Screenshot by Lightshot

Deine Zusammenstellung ist nicht die schlechteste 

SSD nimm die MX200, die ist deutlich besser und nur wenig teurer.
Graka ist die Sapphire R9 390 so ziemlich die empfehlenwerteste.
Wat is mit nem Netzteil ? (BeQuiet E10 CM 500 Watt)
Das 300R ist schon okay, wir können dir auch noch ein paar andere schicke Gehäuse vorschlagen.
RAM eventüll direkt 3000er nehmen.
Der Macho ist klasse, für den i5-6500 reicht aber auch ein etwas kleinerer (EKL/Alpenföhn Ben Nevis z.B.)


Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## PabloEmilio (28. September 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Danke fuer die Tipps. Auf Deine Empfehlung hin habe ich ein neues Thema erstellt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...it-apple-thunderbolt-display.html#post7730286


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Hallo liebe PC-Gamer,

bin neu hier und hoffe dass ich mit meinem Anliegen im richtigen Thread gelandet bin.

Also, ich möchte von meinem Notebook (i5-4210 und Geforce 860m), auf dem ich bis dato zocke, zu einem leistungsstärkeren Gaming-PC wechseln. Mein Anspruch ist kein High-End, wünsche mir aber, neben einem zeitweise stressigem Studium und Nebenjob, "anständig" mein Hobby zu frönen (soll heißen in 2K mit ca. 60 fps). Aus eben genannten Gründen habe ich auch leider keine Zeit und keinen Nerv mir einen PC selber zusammen zu stellen (obwohl mir klar ist, dass ich so für mein Geld das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis erreichen könnte). Okay, genug um den heißen Brei geschwafelt...

Gespielt wird The Witcher 3, Arkham Knight, Metal Gear Solid - The phantom pain, bald Fallout 4, Assassins Creed Syndicate, GTA V, Just Cause 3 usw...

Als Monitor soll es der >>>> ACER Predator XG270HUomidpx 69 cm (27") 16:9 WQHD, TFT, DVI/HD, FREESYNC, 144Hz werden

und als System entweder 

Hyrican Military Gaming PCK04830 
PC i7-4790 bis zu 4,0 GHz
 16GB 
1TB 
120GB SSD 
R9 390X 
Windows10   
für 1249,- €

oder

Hyrican Alpha Gaming PCK04876 PC 
AMD FX-8350 bis zu 4,20 GHz
16GB 
1TB 
120GB SSD
 R380 Windows10   
für 999,-€

ich denke dass dieses Set meine Ansprüche, für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre, erfüllen könnte, muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin was jetzt hier mehr Sinn macht. 
Der AMD-Prozessor hat etwas mehr Power und der Preis ist ökonomischer, jedoch ist die Graka schwächer.
Das erste Paket mit dem Intel-Prozessor scheint, meinem Gefühl nach stimmiger zu sein, möchte allerdings nicht am falschen Ende investieren.

Bin euch dankbar für Ratschläge und auch gerne offen für bessere Vorschläge!


EDIT: Der stand auch noch zur Auswahl mit Skylake`s neuester Generation, allerdings 8GB Arbeitsspeicher, anstelle von 16, zum gleichen Preis

Hyrican Military Gaming PCK04910 PC 
i7-6700 bis zu 4,o GHz
8GB 
1TB 
120GB SSD 
R9 380 Windows 10 
für 1249,-€


----------



## Icedaft (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Eine Empfehlung für so eine Fertigmöhre wirst Du hier nicht bekommen (die sind alle mehr oder weniger sch****). Mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf und beantworte die Fragen, dann wird auch was ordentliches dabei rumkommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. November 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Okay, danke für die Info!


----------



## DonBlack (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hey Jungs,
müsste mal meinen PC bisschen auffrischen ^^
Mainboard würd ich gern behalten.. keine Lust auf eine Neuinstallation :S

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, aber denke Graka und Prozessor dürften das Hauptproblem sein :/
Budget liegt bei 400-500€, aber auch gerne weniger, falls nicht nötig.

Danke schonmal
Don


----------



## Rosigatton (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Willkommen im Forum, Don 

Auch Du bist hier verkehrt.
Du solltest hhier deinen Thread erstellen : Screenshot by Lightshot

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## MojoZ (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hey liebe Leute,

möchte mir den 1050€ PC aus dem entsprechenden Beitrag.

• Grafikkarte (Nvidia): Palit Geforce GTX 970 Jetstream
• Prozessor (Intel): Core i5-6600K
• Mainboard (Intel): Asus Z170-A
• CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
• Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston Hyperx Fury (2 × 4 GiByte, DDR4-2666, CL15 @ 1,20 Volt)
• Netzteil: Seasonic G-550 PCGH-Edition (550 Watt)
• SSD: Crucial M200 (250 GByte)

Jedoch möchte ich nicht übertakten und bin mir leider unsicher, ob folgende Zusammenstellung funktionieren würde, anstelle der oben angegebenen:

Intel Core i5-6600, 4x 3.30GHz
MSI H170 Gaming M3 (7978-015R)

Von dem Motherboard habe ich leider keine Ahnung, doch bei dem i5 sollte es eigentlich bleiben, je nachdem ob ihr in der Preiskategorie bessere Vorschläge habt.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Icedaft (20. November 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Mach bitte einen separaten Thread auf, hier geht es nur um die Kaufberatung im Allgemeinen.


----------



## dercoole127 (26. November 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hey, ich wollte meinem PC ein kleines Upgrade verpassen und dachte dabei an die gtx 750 ti. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob die momentan gut ist oder ob es andere in der Preisklasse gibt die besser sind.
Meine momentanen Komponenten:
AMD A8 6600k
nvidia gt 630
8gb RAM


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. November 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo,

bitte eine separaten Thread erstellen, danke. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=95

Du weißt schon das die APU deines Prozessors bereits schneller ist als die 630? 

Palit GeForce GTX 950 StormX


----------



## dercoole127 (27. November 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

nein ich hatte mit der gt630 doppelt so viele fps wie mit der apu


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. November 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ach sry, gpuboss kennt nur die 8570.

ATI Radeon HD 8570D vs Nvidia GeForce GT 630 GPU compatibility performance comparison
Bei welchem Spiel soll die GT630 denn doppelt so viel FPS haben?


----------



## philippmain (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

jo ich habe kein große budget ca.  350euro ich habe schon ein Grafikkarte 
mein pc sollte 8 gb haben intel i3 damit ich h1z1 auch noch spielen kann
gehäuse habe ich auch. mall schauen was du mir so anbieten kannst xD


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hi phillipmain,

welche Grafikkarte hast du  und welches Gehäuse?
SSD / HDD vorhanden?

Ruckelfreie H1Z1 Kern-Komponenten: List1
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24
1 x Gigabyte GA-B85M-D2V
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31


Der Thread hier ist aber nur ein Guide. Für direkte Anfragen bitte einen neuen Thread erstellen. Ansonsten bin ich auch gerne Persönlich per PN bereit für eine Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich brauch mal eine Meinung:

ASUS F555UB-XO111T - 650€

Es sollte halt ein Office Notebook sein für max. 600€ sein und ich sah mir schon einige an, aber irgendwie finde ich nichts was passend wäre. 

Brauch man eigentlich 1080p? Ja ich weis, es ist eine blöde Frage?


----------



## Paleraider (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Kann ich leider nix zu sagen zu diesem modell.....
aber.....
habe mit meinem bruder das einsteiger modell mal zerlegt und den RAM gewechselt....

FAZIT: Nix für grobmotoriker oder Koleriker , allein das wieder-anschließen des Tastaturkabel ans MB ist schon eine pfrimelige Angelegenheit
ebenso das der RAM in Gehäuse auf der Unterseite  des Mainboard angebracht ist?
auch das ASUS gegen die EU- Verordnung verstößt das " Batteriebetriebe -Geräte " so gebaut sein müssen das der Benutzer in der lage ist ohne Werkzeug den AKKU zu wechseln wenn dieser defekt ist,
aber da machen alle Hersteller " APPLE"  nach.

So heißt es in § 4 S. 2 ElektroG:

"Elektro- und Elektronikgeräte, die vollständig oder teilweise mit Batterien oder Akkumulatoren betrieben werden können, sind so zu gestalten, dass eine problemlose Entnehmbarkeit der Batterien und Akkumulatoren sichergestellt ist."


----------



## ai2capone (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hey Leute,
Ich hatte vor mir einen Pc selbst zusammen zubauen und dabei schon mit 2-3 Sachen geliebäugelt. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher ob das alles stimmig ist bzw was noch fehlt um einen Rechener zu erstellen mit dem ich The Witcher 3 auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen kann und der 3-4 Jahre Top Niveau hat.

Prozessor: i7-4790K Sockel 1150 (4GHz)
Grafikkarte: Msi GTX 970-Gaming 4G
Motherboard :MSI 7917-001R Mainboard GAMING 5 Socket (nicht sicher ob das optimal ist für bisherige Auswahl)
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 256 GB
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston 8GB ValueRAM DDR3-1600 RAM CL11 (11-11-11-27) DIMM
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 (1200 W)
Lüfter: Scythe Ashura
Laufwerk: ein günstiges (wird nicht oft benutzt)
Gehäuse: noch kein schönes gefunden

Soweit meine Vorstellung ...
Anmerkungen und verbesserungen erwünscht, sowie die Einschätzung ob das alles zusammenpast und welches Motherboard vllt besser wäre ..  und ja das netztteil ist falsch thx @rosi
Vielen Dank im Voraus LG AlCapone


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Wie gut sind deine Kenntnisse im Overclocking?
16GB statt 8GB nehmen.
Soll das Laufwerk auch mit Blu-rays umgehen können?
Für eine individuelle Gehäuse-Beratung stehe ich gern per PN zur verfügung.

Deine aktuelle Konfig reicht jetzt grad nur noch so aus um 1080p Ruckelfrei Spielen zu können. In 3-4 Jahren wirds nicht besser...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das der Sockel Tot ist, ist dir bekannt? Also da kommt nix mehr von Intel für diesen Sockel. (EOL)


----------



## loewe0887 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



ai2capone schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Ich hatte vor mir einen Pc selbst zusammen zubauen und dabei schon mit 2-3 Sachen geliebäugelt. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher ob das alles stimmig ist bzw was noch fehlt um einen Rechener zu erstellen mit dem ich The Witcher 3 auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen kann und der 3-4 Jahre Top Niveau hat.
> 
> Prozessor: i7-4790K Sockel 1150 (4GHz)
> ...



Greife gleich zum i7 6700K auf Basis des So. 1151. Ist genauso teuer wie der 4790K und du hast zum Zocken einen Happen mehr Leistung. Zudem vollen DDR4 Support.
Schaue Mainboard auf die Ausstattung. Nicht gerade das billigste, ansonsten gibt es nur marginale Leistungsunterschiede zwischen Namentlichen Herstellern wie MSI und zb. ASUS.  
8 GB ? Kaufe gleich 16 GB DDR4 mit einer recht hohen Taktung.  Für die Zukunft bist du da auf der sicheren Seite.
Netzteil ist dir ja wie gesagt glaub schon bewusst, viel zu überdimensioniert. Ich persönlich benutze ein Superflower mit 650 Watt. Das reicht auch vollkommen.
Der CPU Kühler sagt mir nichts, ich empfehle immer Matterhorn rev.c oder den günstigen Brocken 2 ECO. Aber das ist immer eine Frage des Geldes. 

Achso, Finger weg von der 970. Die ist meiner Meinung Nach inzwischen total Mist. Ich hatte jetzt oft Games wo mir ab und zu die Frametimes einbrechen. Alles zuschulden der 3,5 GB + 0,5 GB. Holle dir lieber eine R9 390(X) mit 8 GB. Da bist du auch auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## 1990ChuCky (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Eigenbau Gaming PC: Komponenten wurden von mir zusammengestellt und sollen bestellt werden. Wolte nochmal ein paar Meinungen hören ob man etwas verbessern könnte oder ob was nicht harmoniert. Vielen Dank schonmal!!

Prozessor   :  
 Intel Core i7-5820K

Grafikkarte :
 Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme 6GB GDDR5 

Mainboard:
ASUS X99-A (Intel X99, USB3.1/SATA3) 

Prozessor-Lüfter : 
Scythe Mugen 4 (120mm PWM-Lüfter, 6x Heatpipes)

Ram: 
HyperX FURY HX426C15FBK4/16 16GB Arbeitsspeicher kit (4x4GB) 2666MHz DDR4 Non-ECC CL15 DIMM (Skylake compatible)

SSD:
Samsung MZ-75E250B/EU EVO 850 interne SSD 250GB

Festplatte:
2TB Toshiba Desktop Series (SATA3, 64MB Cache, 7200rpm)

Laufwerk: 
Blu-Ray Combo LG CH12NS30 (Blu-Ray/CD/DVD lesen, CD/DVD brennen)

Netzteil:
750W - Corsair CS Series Modular (80Plus Gold, 120 mm)

Gehäuse :

Be Quiet! Silent Base 600, BGW05     

ca 2000 €


----------



## loewe0887 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



1990ChuCky schrieb:


> Eigenbau Gaming PC: Komponenten wurden von mir zusammengestellt und sollen bestellt werden. Wolte nochmal ein paar Meinungen hören ob man etwas verbessern könnte oder ob was nicht harmoniert. Vielen Dank schonmal!!
> 
> Prozessor   :
> Intel Core i7-5820K
> ...



Hy.... Lass den Quatsch mit dem 6 Kerner, der bringt zum Zocken eh nix. Da bist du mit einem 6700k besser Beraten. Zudem ist er auch noch günstiger. Packe das Geld lieber in ein besseres NT rein. Zb. ein ordentliches BQ.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Und in besseren Ram: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GVGB)


----------



## 1990ChuCky (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

So habe dann nochmal optimiert !!! Was sagt Ihr nun 

Prozessor   :  
Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF
Grafikkarte :
 Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme 6GB GDDR5 
Mainboard:
MSI Z170A GAMING Pro Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
Lüfter : 
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced
Ram: 
2 x  
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
SSD:
Samsung MZ-75E250B/EU EVO 850 interne SSD 250GB
Festplatte:
2TB Toshiba Desktop Series (SATA3, 64MB Cache, 7200rpm)
Laufwerk: 
Blu-Ray Combo LG CH12NS30 (Blu-Ray/CD/DVD lesen, CD/DVD brennen) 
Netzteil:
Netzteil BeQuiet! PowerZone 750W 80+Bronze BN211




Gehäuse :
be quiet! Silent Base 800


----------



## loewe0887 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

So wird doch eher ein Schuh draus.... ähhhhhm PC. XD


----------



## 1990ChuCky (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Danke, ich kenne mich nicht so mit RAM aus ist das alles kompatibel.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Mir fehlt noch der Kühlschrank in der Aufstellung für das 750W Kraftwerk minderer Qualität. ->Das E10 500W bzw. das P11 550W sind absolut ausreichend und qualitativ um einiges besser.

Wenn es halbwegs leise werden soll besser die Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Sicher das Du dieses BlingBling-Board willst? MSI Z170A Gaming Pro (7984-001R) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Für einen Sack-teuren i7 darf es dann auch ein besserer Luftkühler sein: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU oder Noctua NH-D15 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU oder Thermalright Macho X2 (100700729) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Daran denken, das die BD-Abspielsoftware meist nicht mehr dabei ist (trotz Retail)... http://geizhals.eu/lg-electronics-ch12ns30-schwarz-ch12ns30-auar10b-a966532.html

Besser fürs Geld (ist aber auch Geschmackssache): http://geizhals.de/phanteks-enthoo-pro-mit-sichtfenster-schwarz-ph-es614p-bk-a1110159.html

Und das nächste Mal bitte einen separaten Thread aufmachen...


----------



## loewe0887 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ja....Das passt schon. Kannst aber da sparen indem du 2400 Mhz Ripjaws nimmst. Die sind bei weitem günstiger und außerdem bei Mindfactory gerade im Angebot. Und soweit ich das Weiß verfügen die Ripjaws über ein gutes OC Potential.  

Mit dem CPU Kühler bräuchte es noch nicht mal ein Dark Rock sein. 12€ billiger und Kühltechnisch gleiche Liga Spielt der Matterhorn rev. c. Denn ich nur empfehlen kann.

NTs halte ich mich raus da ich nur bedingt davon wirklich plan habe. Ich weiß das mein Superflower Leadex 650 gut ist und ich dies hoffentlich auch weiterempfehlen kann. 

Und icedaft, dein vorgeschlagenes Gehäuse ist gut. Verbaue sehr gern Phanteks. Kann aber auch die Marke NZXT ruhigen Gewissens weiter empfehlen....


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Vom Gehäuse her könnte man auch das kleinere Enthoo Pro M nehmen. 

*1990ChuCky* welches 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 CL16 Dual Kit hast du genommen? Es gibt da unterschiede bei den Latenzen! Am besten verlinkst du alle deine Komponenten.

Aus reiner Preis-Leistungssicht ist der EKL Apenföhn Brocken 2, nach wie vor einer der Top Kühler auf dem Markt.

Netzteil: XFX TS Gold Series 650W ATX 2.31 (P1-650G-TS3X)


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Singlefail mit 650W und dazu mit Flachbandkabeln? Chapeau !


----------



## loewe0887 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Singlefail mit 650W und dazu mit Flachbandkabeln? Chapeau !



OK..... Sag mal, bin ich mit meiner Empfehlung vom Leadex 650 80+Gold total auf dem Holzweg? Ich weiß ja das du davon echt Plan hast, habe schon viele Beiträge von dir gelesen. LG


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ein gutes 500/550W Netzteil wie ein E10 500, ein P11 550W reichen für jede erdenkliche Konfig mit Single-GPU und Brot- und Butter-OC aus, mehr macht einfach keinen Sinn, da für SLI/Crossfire schon wieder ein 750/850W Netzteil wie ein P11 erforderlich wäre (650 sind für eine Single-GPU zu viel und für SLI/Crossfire zu wenig).


----------



## loewe0887 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Hy.... Lass den Quatsch mit dem 6 Kerner, der bringt zum Zocken eh nix. Da bist du mit einem 6700k besser Beraten. Zudem ist er auch noch günstiger. Packe das Geld lieber in ein besseres NT rein. Zb. ein ordentliches BQ.



Hatte ich auch schon erwähnt in 2 meiner Komentare das er lieber zu einem Ordentlichem NT greifen soll. Ursprünglich wollte er ein LC Power. Weiß das es da auch 1,2 vernünftige gibt, die weiß ich leider gerade nicht aus dem Kopf. Mein Gaming SYS verbraucht unter Volllast i-was mit 360 Watt. Da laufen Furmark, Prime etc. durch


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Und wie schauts mit dem Cooler Master V550SM aus? Da hat sich bisher auch noch keiner beschwert, genauso wie dem XFX Netzteil.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ist auch kein Netzteil was ICH mir zulegen würde, nur muß man ja, da immer mal wieder hier welche meckern das zuviel BQ empfohlen wird, auch Alternativen für diejenigen anbieten, die auf Gedeih und Verderb kein BQ wollen.

Aber das E10 ist ja nicht mal teuerer: be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Das Cooler Master V450SM und V550SM sind im Idle mit das Effizienteste was man sich einbauen kann, in dem Watt- und Preis-Bereich. 

Das P11 550er ist da leider auch nicht grad das günstigste Netzteil von be quiet!


----------



## Paltio (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hi Leute, 
ich möchte mir einen neuen Rechner leisten. Mein alter ist in die Jahre gekommen (ca 8j alt). Ich hab mir da was zusammen gestellt, hab aber nur minder Ahnung von der Materie. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr da mal rüber guckt und Eure Meinung abgebt.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221cf6f171db2ef6393fc0f31c15081f183b24fc2495e

Dazu würde ich mir auch noch gleich einen neuen Monitor gönnen, ~ 21 zoll. Könnt Ihr da was empfehlen ??

Spiele die ich zocken will sind zB Dirt Rally oder Rise of the Tomb Raider. Keine sonstigen arbeiten wie CAD o.ä. 

Ich bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt
Danke schonmal, Gruß


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



Paltio schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich möchte mir einen neuen Rechner leisten. Mein alter ist in die Jahre gekommen (ca 8j alt). Ich hab mir da was zusammen gestellt, hab aber nur minder Ahnung von der Materie. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr da mal rüber guckt und Eure Meinung abgebt.
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221cf6f171db2ef6393fc0f31c15081f183b24fc2495e
> ...



Hallo,

bitte eine separaten Thread erstellen, danke. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ne...newthread&f=95


----------



## Padi2793 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallöle ich würd gern meinen Rechner etwas nachrüsten da ich bei neueren Spielen wie Witcher 3 und Rise of the tomb raider leider nicht mehr ganz ruckelfrei zocken kann. 
Hier mal der beantwortete Fragebogen 

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?  200-300€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )    Momentan nicht

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler? Eigenbau

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

Der Momentanbestand sieht so aus 

Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-970A-D3

Grafikkarte:  ATI  MSI R9 380 (MS-V201)   4Gb   

Prozessor:  AMD FX-6100    3,3Ghz    Sockel: AM3+

Arbeitsspeicher:  4xCorsair DDR3 SDRAM      mit je 4Gb

Systemfestplatte:    SanDisk  SDSSDP128G     Serial ATA 6Gb/s     126Gb   

Zumüllfestplatte:   WesternDigital   WDC WD5000AAKS-07A7B0       500Gb     Serial Ata 3Gb/s  

Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM600 PC-Netzteil (600 Watt, ATX) 

Alles gut gekühlt




5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er? Auflösung: 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel      Frequenzen: hoffe dass ihr die meint     Horizontal 30-75kHz     Vertikal   56-61 Hz

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen? Gezockt wird von Retro spielen bis hinzu den neusten games alles mögliche im mom Rise of the Tomb raider

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor) Wenn es was bringt und mir jemand erklären kann wie? dann gerne : )

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

Nein sonst gibt es eigtl nichts weiter 

Wäre super wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet damit ich wieder Ruckelfrei und möglichst auf Ultra Einstellungen zocken kann  

Grüße


----------



## the_swiss (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



Spoiler






Padi2793 schrieb:


> Hallöle ich würd gern meinen Rechner etwas nachrüsten da ich bei neueren Spielen wie Witcher 3 und Rise of the tomb raider leider nicht mehr ganz ruckelfrei zocken kann.
> Hier mal der beantwortete Fragebogen
> 
> 1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?  200-300€
> ...






Schau dir den Post über deinem an! Danke.

@TE: Kannst du den Titel des Threads ändern (Den Titel des Startposts ändern)?


----------



## Icedaft (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Siehe über Dir ...


----------



## FeVo (1. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Preis: bis zu 650 Euro
Es wird noch ein guter Monitor gebraucht
Ich würde den PC selber zusammenbauen
Es kann nichts vom alten verwertet werden (der ist mittlerweile ca 17 Jahre alt xD)
Noch kein Monitor vorhanden
Ich möchte LoL und Minecraft mit Shader auf Ultra zocken können, rendern nur selten mit Blender mehr nicht
eine 120 GB 240 GB SSD und eine 1TB HDD  wird gebraucht, 8GB RAM reicht
übertakten ja aber erst später
ein rot schwarzes oder blau schwarzes Gehäuse, wenn möglich mit Sichtfenster
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir was gutes erstellen
MfG FeVo


----------



## Icedaft (1. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hier geht's nur um den Guide. Bitte einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## FeVo (2. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hab ein neues Thema aufgemacht. Es heißt
PC Zusammenstellung


----------



## dreconplay (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

1.) 350 Euro

3.) Eigenbau

4.) 2 Hdd´s (250gb und 1,5tb) eine ssd (256gb), 8gb DDR3-1333 ram,550watt lc power Netzteil, Geforce GTX 960 Graka,samsung dvd laufwerk ,Alpenföhn brocken cpu kühler, und ein nanoxia deep silence 5 Gehäuse.

5.) 2 Monitore ein alter mit 1024x768 und ein mit 1920x1080

6.)Ich mache lets plays also soll er zum zocken und rendern gut sein

7.) Durch große roh datein  brauche ich viel speicher


9.)Am besten schön ruhig damit man es nicht in den aufnahmen hört


----------



## the_swiss (13. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Bitte einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Shaav (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo Leute,

die im Startpost aufgezählten Fragen an den Threadersteller werden ja des öfteren bei der ein oder anderen Beratung gepostet. Für mich persönlich wirkt dieser Fragenkatalog unübersichtlich und vom Ablauf her wenig durchdacht. Aus diesem Grund habe ich selber einen entworfen und würde mal gerne eure Meinung hierzu hören.



Hier ist nochmal das Original:




> *1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
> *
> *2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie  einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein  eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem, ... )*
> 
> ...





Und hier meine Version:




> Wie hoch ist dein* Budget*?
> -
> 
> Für welche* Spiele* oder* sonstige Programme* (Bild-, Videobearbeitung...) soll der PC ausgelegt sein?
> ...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Gefällt mir wirklich gut, da man es schneller erfassen kann.
Ob man den ersten Punkt wirklich braucht, weiß ich nicht. Seit wann, empfehlen wir denn einen Fertig-PC?


----------



## TimSMZ (28. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo ich bin neu hier und würde mich über hilfe beim zusammenstellen von einem PC sehr freuen. Aber ich weiß leider nicht wie ich einen solchen Beitrag öffnen kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Na wenn du es geschafft hast hier was hinzuschreiben - schwerer ist das anderer auch nicht.

Bewege dich in diesen Bereich: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95
UNd klicke auf "Thema erstellen".

Da beantwortest du dann in deinem Startpost alle Fragen die du am Anfang dieses Threads hier gefunden hast.


----------



## Shaav (28. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir wirklich gut, da man es schneller erfassen kann.
> Ob man den ersten Punkt wirklich braucht, weiß ich nicht. Seit wann, empfehlen wir denn einen Fertig-PC?



Danke,
die Frage habe ich darauf hin herausgestrichen. Die ist echt überflüssig. Streng genommen auch die nach weiterer Hardware. Dafür gibt es ja andere Unterforen. "übertaktbar" habe ich unter "sonstige Wünsche" untergeordnet.


----------



## 9Strike (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Der Konfigurationen von Schnitzel sind leider nicht mehr aktuell, ich hab hier ein paar aktuelle, die du vllt verlinken könntest: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...1240-guide-pc-beispielzusammenstellungen.html


----------



## soth (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich habe deinen Thread eingepflegt.


----------



## 9Strike (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



soth schrieb:


> Ich habe deinen Thread eingepflegt.



Super, danke 
Versuche ihn so lang wie möglich aktuell zu halten


----------



## CDub1707 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Hallo liebe Schrauben und Bastler. Da ich schon seit längerem plane mir einen "gamerpc" holen wollte ich nun mal einige zweite Meinungen einholen. Mein Budget beträgt ca. 800€ für das komplettpaket: CPU GPU Mainboard etc. Und Peripherie Geräte wie Maus Tastatur und einen Bildschirm. Ich bräuchte zwischen 500GB und 1TB speicher (Tendenz zum TB) Ne SSD wird später dazu geholt. Das ganze wollte ich selbst zusammzusammenschrauben das sollte kein Problem werden. Das ganze wird unter dem Vorsatz Betrieben Im Oktober BF1 flüssig zocken zu können(nicht auf extremen grafikeinstellumgen mittlere reichen völlig aus) 😂 was auf unserem alten "Familien Pc" bestimmt nicht möglich ist da auf diesem nicht mal bf3 flüssig lief😂 Naja wie dem auch sei Ich hoffe euch reichen die Infos fürs erste und  schon mal im voraus ein großes Danke von mir, dass ihr euch mit so Sachen befasst 👍


----------



## 9Strike (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Guck mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...1240-guide-pc-beispielzusammenstellungen.html

Wichtig: Anleitung befolgen und neuen Thread aufmachen! Aber ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, dass bald neue GraKas rauskommen und du bis dahin mit dem Kauf der GraKa warten solltest.


----------



## Lordac (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus,

ich war bis ca. Mitte 2012 selbst aktiv beratend im Unterforum "Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung" unterwegs, hab das Hobby aber aus verschiedenen Gründen aufgegeben. 
Da ich aber ab und an mitlese oder selbst Fragen für mich oder den Freundeskreis habe, ist mir der Fragebogen von "soth" (ich schreib ihm auch eine Nachricht) aufgefallen der Einzug gehalten hat und dazu möchte ich die ein oder andere Anregung geben!

An sich ist das eine gute Sache und erspart im Idealfall ein ständiges Nachfragen bestimmter Dinge, evtl. könnte man die Fragen direkt bei der Eröffnung eines neuen Themas einbinden, ich frage diesbezüglich mal einen Moderator/Administrator ob das Forum das hergibt. 
Im HiFi-Forum (soll keine Werbung sein!) ist das z.B. so das wenn man ein neues Thema eröffnet, im Textfeld sofort folgendes steht: 
_Lieber Nutzer (bitte nach Beachtung löschen),_
_auf Grund der Themenvielfalt des Forums gibt es mehrere verschiedene Kaufberatungen. Bitte prüfe daher zunächst, in welche Kategorie Deine Anfrage am Besten passt:_
_Stereo-Kaufberatung
Kopfhörer-Kaufberatung
Surround-Kaufberatung
TV-Kaufberatung
PC, Netzwerk & Multimedia-Kaufberatung (allgemein ohne Audio-, Video-, TV-Bezug)
PC, Netzwerk & Multimedia-Kaufberatung (Audio, Video, TV)
PA- / Party-PA- / Profi-PA-Kaufberatung
Car-Hifi-Kaufberatung_
_Die Unterforen findest Du, wenn Du Dir die vollständige Forenübersicht anzeigen lässt._

Die könnte man analog dazu mit dem Fragebogen machen und es würde jeder "Neuling" automatisch die Fragen sehen wenn er ein neues Thema erstellt.

Was mir an dem Fragebogen nicht so gefällt ist die Formulierung, das sehe ich ähnlich wie "Threshold": 





Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde es besser finden wenn du witzige Wortspiele unterlässt und einfach sachlich und informativ bleibst. Das würde deutlich seriöser und glaubwürdiger aussehen.


Ich würde mich als Beratungsteam einfach etwas "erwachsener" präsentieren !

Hier eine Anregung wie ich es schreiben würde, dabei habe ich auch den Vorschlag von "Shaav" vom 16.04.2016 mit berücksichtigt der sowohl einen Verbesserungsvorschlag für die Übersichtlichkeit, als auch den Ablauf gemacht hat. 
Den ein oder anderen Punkt müsste man sicher diskutieren, auf der einen Seite sollte der Fragebogen möglichst kurz und knapp sein, auf der anderen sind bestimmte Informationen (z.B. Bezeichnung und Alter vom Netzteil) sehr wichtig.

Ich schreib meine Gedanken zum jeweiligen Punkt in Klammern dazu.

*1. Wie hoch ist das Budget?
*(kurz und knapp, mehr braucht man an sich nicht)
*2. Für welche Spiele und/oder sonstigen Programme (Office, Bild-,Videobearbeitung, CAD...) soll der PC ausgelegt sein?
*(ich denke damit ist bezüglich der Nutzung alles abgedeckt)
*3. Wird ein neuer Monitor gebraucht (Größe, Auflösung), oder ist einer vorhanden der weiter genutzt werden soll (Auflösung, Bildwiederholfrequenz)?
*(mit der Anforderung des Monitors und der geplanten Nutzung, ist die benötigte Leistung gut zu definieren. Die Bildwiederholfrequenz bei einem neuen Monitor würde ich aufgrund der geplanten Nutzung und dem Budget empfehlen und nicht abfragen.)
*4. Gibt es alte Hardware (Gehäuse, Netzteil, Lüfter, Speichermedien, Laufwerke... --> Bezeichnung/Name und Alter (beim Netzteil!) bitte wenn möglich angeben) die weiter verwendet werden kann?
*(damit sollte auch hier alles abgedeckt sein)
*5. Wie viel Speicherplatz wird benötigt?*
(auf mehr würde ich vorerst nicht eingehen, eine SSD für das Betriebssystem und die wichtigsten Programme ist ab einem gewissen Budget eh Standard, und optional kann man neben der Magnetfestplatte auch eine große SSD für Spiele & Co. empfehlen wenn die finanziellen Mittel das hergeben.)
*6. Ist ein Übertakten von Prozessor und/oder Grafikkarte konkret geplant?*
(den Punkt finde ich recht wichtig da der Unterbau und das Netzteil entsprechend gewählt werden müssen. 
Ich würde das "konkret" unbedingt in der Frage drin lassen damit die Leute sich mehr Gedanken darüber machen. Beim Mitlesen habe ich sehr oft den Eindruck das die OC-Option oft gewollt, letztlich aber von vielen nicht genutzt wird, da sehe ich einfach viel Sparpotenzial.)
*7. Wird für den PC sonst noch etwas benötigt: Betriebssystem, Maus, Tastatur, Lautsprecher... ?
*(die Frage würde ich nicht weglassen, auch wenn es teils entsprechende Unterforen gibt.)
*8. Soll auf etwas bestimmtes besonderer Wert gelegt werden: Betriebsgeräusch, Gehäuseart-, größe-, farbe, WLAN-fähig... ?*
(man könnte die Punkte 6-8 auch zusammenfassen, ich denke aber das eine Trennung besser ist um mehr Übersicht zu haben. Wenn viele Informationen in einem Punkt sind, übersieht man gerne mal eine.)


Das wäre mein erster Entwurf an dem man natürlich noch feilen kann. 

Mal schauen was ihr davon haltet !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## 9Strike (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich hab die Fragen etwas anders in meinem Kaufempfehlungsthread formuliert, den Aufbau fande ich aber eigentlich sehr gut:


1.) Wie hoch ist das *Budget*?

2.) Gibt es *abgesehen vom Rechner* noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, Maus, Tastatur, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

4.) Gibt es *vorhandene Hardware*, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatten, Gehäuse, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter))

5.) Welche *Auflösung und Frequenz* hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen *Anwendungsbereich* hat der PC? Welche Spiele / Programme werden gespielt / verwendet?

7.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner *übertaktet* werden? Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? (Lautstärke, Design, WLAN, Sound, ...)


Durch das fett gedruckte Wort soll nochmal das wichtigste zeigen, bringt irgendwie mehr Übersicht rein.
Ich denke bei der Nutzung braucht es keine Beispiele, das weiß der User selbst, das wirkt nur unübersichtlich.
Wenn du bei 3.) schon die Bildwiederholungsrate nennt, sollte die auch bei einer Neuanschaffung stehen.
Bei dem OC würde ich das "konkret" weglassen. Meiner Erfahrung nach wird kaum OC Hardware empfohlen, wenn es nicht explizit gewünscht ist (Ausnahme derzeit sind die Intel Top-Modelle, da nur K Verfügbar).
Bei der letzten Frage kannst du das ganze in Design zusammenfassen. Der User wird das schon beschreiben können, was er will.
Die Frage mit dem Eigenbau finde ich schon wichtig. Es ist eine einfach Ja Nein Frage. Und es kommt durchaus ab und zu vor, dass jemand nach einem Komplettsystem fragt, oder bei der Frage erwähnt, dass er evtl. Hilfe beim Einbau braucht.
Und bei 7.) würde ich noch fragen, ob es dafür ein eigenes Budget gibt. Ich finde bei dir etwas kritisch, dass sich 3.) und 7.) stark überschneiden, aber weit weg sind.

Logisch würde ich den Aufbau eher so machen:
Budget (dazu gehört: Eigenbau, alte HW, außerhalb vom Rechner)
Anforderung (Speicher, Anwendungen, ggf Auflösung & Freq)
Wünsche (OC, etc)

Übrigens: der Link geht bei mir nicht


----------



## Shaav (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

@Lordac
Inhaltlich stimmen wir damit ja faast komplett überein. Ich finde meine Aufstellung aber übersichtlicher, da die Sätze kürzer und das Wichtige fett geschrieben ist.

Ich sehe diesen Fragebogen ganz klar adressiert an Leute die einen PC selber zusammenbauen wollen. Daher würde ich nicht mit einbeziehen wollen, was man denn sonst noch so alles kaufen will (Tastatur, Maus, Automobil, etc.) Da es nur sehr wenige Leute gibt die von der  Norm abweichen (* kein Übertakten,  kein VR, kein 144Hz, kein Cube, keine Wasserkühlung...)*, würde ich diesen Punkte weiterhin zusammengefasst lassen wollen. Generell sollte dieser Fragebogen meiner Meinung nach nur den Großteil der Anforderungsprofile abfragen können. Wenn alles mögliche abgefragt wird, bläht sich dieser sonst wieder auf. Das Forum bietet ja nicht umsonst die Möglichkeit bei unklaren Antworten nachfragen  zu können.

@9Strike:
Den Punkt "Altlasten" würde ich weiter nach hinten stellen. Um beurteilen zu können ob diese weiterverwendet werden können muss erstmal bekannt sein wie das Anforderungsprofil aussieht.


----------



## Lordac (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus,

danke schon mal für die Meinungen, eure beiden Aufstellungen finde ich sehr gut!
Es geht mir wie gesagt weniger um mich, sondern das es für euch die viel beraten, einen einheitlichen logischen Fragebogen gibt der alles abdeckt.

Den Link habe ich entfernt (geht wohl nur wenn man registriert und angemeldet ist) und durch Text ersetzt. Im Grunde funktioniert das so, man klickt auf den "Thema erstellen"-Knopf, das Themenfenster geht auf und im Textfeld steht folgendes:

_Lieber Nutzer (bitte nach Beachtung löschen),_
_auf Grund der Themenvielfalt des Forums gibt es mehrere verschiedene Kaufberatungen. Bitte prüfe daher zunächst, in welche Kategorie Deine Anfrage am Besten passt:_
_Stereo-Kaufberatung
Kopfhörer-Kaufberatung
Surround-Kaufberatung
TV-Kaufberatung
PC, Netzwerk & Multimedia-Kaufberatung (allgemein ohne Audio-, Video-, TV-Bezug)
PC, Netzwerk & Multimedia-Kaufberatung (Audio, Video, TV)
PA- / Party-PA- / Profi-PA-Kaufberatung
Car-Hifi-Kaufberatung_
_Die Unterforen findest Du, wenn Du Dir die vollständige Forenübersicht anzeigen lässt.

_Dies könnte man analog dazu mit dem Fragebogen machen sofern das hier im Forum von der Software her möglich ist, so hätte jeder "Neuling" die wichtigsten Punkte sofort vor Augen ohne lange suchen zu müssen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Shaav (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich denke das ist nicht nötig, Lordac. Sinnvoller wäre meiner Meinung nach eine Umstrukturierung des Forums. Sogut wie niemanden interessieren doch die Unterforen: Community-Center und PCGH: Print, Online, Forum, PCGH-Produkte. Dennoch stehen diese an oberster Stelle wenn man das Forum aufruft. Hier könnte die Beratung zur Zusammenstellung von PCs deutlich nach oben rutschen.,

Das Unterforum "Hardware:Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen" würde ich komplett umbennen in "Kaufberatung" wenngleich dort auch anderes stattfindet.


Meiner Meinung nach ist an zuvielen Punkte zuviel Text geschrieben, sodass schnell die Übersichtlichkeit verloren geht.


----------



## Lordac (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



Shaav schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist nicht nötig, Lordac..


Hmm, beim sporadischen Mitlesen ist mir immer wieder aufgefallen das auf den Fragebogen verwiesen wird, deshalb dachte ich das es praktisch wäre wenn der sofort bei Themenerstellung da ist, dann kommt man nicht aus.



Shaav schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist nicht nötig, Lordac..


Sinnvoller wäre meiner Meinung nach eine Umstrukturierung des Forums. Sogut wie niemanden interessieren doch die Unterforen: Community-Center und PCGH: Print, Online, Forum, PCGH-Produkte. Dennoch stehen diese an oberster Stelle wenn man das Forum aufruft. Hier könnte die Beratung zur Zusammenstellung von PCs deutlich nach oben rutschen.,

Das Unterforum "Hardware:Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen" würde ich komplett umbennen in "Kaufberatung" wenngleich dort auch anderes stattfindet.

Meiner Meinung nach ist an zuvielen Punkte zuviel Text geschrieben, sodass schnell die Übersichtlichkeit verloren geht.[/QUOTE]Die Punkte müsste man mit der Moderation und/oder Redaktion von PCGH besprechen, nur die könnten entsprechendes in Bewegung setzen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## soth (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Guten Abend, 
prinzipiell habe ich überhaupt nichts dagegen die Fragen neutraler zu formulieren, ich halte mich da an den Wunsch der Mehrheit.

Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass jemand eine Umfrage eröffnet. Dort kann man entscheiden ob die Fragen so locker bleiben oder neutraler formuliert werden sollen und sich gleich auf eine Formulierung einigen.


----------



## 9Strike (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich finde, dass die Altlasten oben hingehören. Du bekommst das Budget gesagt, und was er noch hat. Dann hast du schon mal einen groben Überblick. Mit ich hab ein i5 4460 und 300€ kann ich mehr anfangen als mit ich will zocken und hab 300€. Das gibt dir einfach den Preis bzw. Leistungsbereich des PCs und welche Anwendungen damit überhaupt möglich sind.

Zu den Fragen: ich find den Aufbau echt super! Aber ich würde sie etwas "entschlacken". Das heißt gleiche Fragen, aber weniger Beispiele und weniger Wortspiele.
Damit der Laie einen schnelleren Überblick über die Fragen bekommt würde ich auch die wichtigsten Stichworte fett drucken.


----------



## 9Strike (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



soth schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> prinzipiell habe ich überhaupt nichts dagegen die Fragen neutraler zu formulieren, ich halte mich da an den Wunsch der Mehrheit.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass jemand eine Umfrage eröffnet. Dort kann man entscheiden ob die Fragen so locker bleiben oder neutraler formuliert werden sollen und sich gleich auf eine Formulierung einigen.



So, das habe ich jetzt getan: Neuformulierung des Standard-Fragenkatalogs


----------



## Icedaft (21. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Erledigt...


----------



## fukydaf (29. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo Leute,
bräuchte mal ne kaufberatung..

Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammen stellen..

Budget : bis 600 Euro

Anwendung : Bisl Counterstrike, Photoshop, Video Bearbeitung ( im kleinen Rahmen, mal ein      Video schneiden, das wars)

Eigenbau, aber auch fertig wäre nicht schlecht

Monitor hab ich.. BenQ glh2450

Speicherplatz: 500 GB reichen mir

Wäre super wenn ihr mir paar Vorschläge macht.

Mfg


----------



## Schnuetz1 (29. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hey,

mach doch einfach dafür ein eigenes Thema hier auf:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95

Gruß


----------



## itark (2. März 2017)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Welches mainboard für 7700k
Hallo habe paar fragen an die Hardware Kenner.
Werde demnächst ein pc zusammenstellen lassen, doch ich hänge zur Zeit bei den mainborads, bei den ich nicht weiß welches meinen Wünschen entspricht. Gebe für ein gutes Board 200 Euro aus.
-Worauf ich verzichten kann:
Übertakten
Sli oder crossfire
Onboard Grafik 
-Was für mich wichtig ist:
Gut für Games 
Qualität 
Dass es auch in 3-5 Jahren zuverlässig ist

Zur Auswahl:
-Asrock Z170 Extreme4 ATX 
-Asrock Z270 Extreme4 ATX 

-Asus Z170 Pro Gaming ATX 
-Asus Z170-A ATX 
-Asus Prime Z270-A ATX
-Asus ROG Strix Z270H Gaming ATX 

Oder was würdet ihr mir für bis 200 Euro empfehlen?


----------



## 9Strike (2. März 2017)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Z270 Extreme4, aber mach doch bitte einen eigenen Thread auf (entsprechenden Link posten ist kein Problem).
Generell für ich eher einen Ryzen 7 1700 statt einem i7k nehmen.


----------



## Jolly91 (8. März 2017)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Mein momentanes System: i7-3930K @ 4,2Ghz - 1,25V (inkl. Puffer), ASUS Rampage IV Extreme und 16gb DDR3-1600 G.Skill Ripjaws Z Speicher mit einer EVGA 980 Ti. 

Ich frag mich nur mehr Ram (32gb, oder 64gb) oder eher Ryzen 7 1700, bzw. 1700X für eine höhere Leistung im Alltag / Videobearbeitung / Games?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. März 2017)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Was limitiert bei dir? Für was brauchst du das System? Pauschal kann dir keine eine Antwort geben.


----------



## Jolly91 (10. März 2017)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Kurz und knapp: Es macht keinen Sinn, aber mal rechnerisch:

64gb DDR3-1600 G.Skill RipjawsZ  wären 480€, bzw. 2*32gb und so sind nicht mal mehr lieferbar.

64gb DDR4-2400 - 500€
ASUS Crosshair VI Hero - 300€
R7 1700X - 450€

Gesamt: 1.250€ (R7-1700X)

i7-3930K - 160€
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme 175€
16gb G.Skill RipjawsZ -  75€

Gesamt: 410€

Differenz ca. 840€

Leg ich einmal 350€ mehr hin hab ich 1. was neues 2. mein altes System von 2012 verkauft und 3. mehr Rendering und gleiche Spiele Performance. Wobei ich denke der R7-1700 müsste wohl auch in Games schneller als der i7-3930K @ 4,2ghz rechnen. Ich hab mich bei den Board noch nicht einmal umgeschaut. Beim Ram muss ich mich noch umsehen damit ich die richtigen erwische. Singe Ranked gelistete gehen nur bis 32gb.


----------



## techn00b (10. März 2017)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus PC-Gemeinde

Ich habe vor, in absehbarer Zeit, mir einen nahezu komplett neuen Rechner zusammenzustellen. Bevor ich die Sachen aber bestelle, wollte ich hier mal um Meinungen und Ratschläge fragen, nich das ich am Ende etwas hole, was nich so gut zusammenpasst, bzw nicht gut zusammenarbeitet.
Die letzten Tage habe ich damit verbracht, Foren, Tabellen und Diagramme in meinen Schädel zu quetschen, aber in ein paar Tagen wird man eben kein Profi, ganz zu schweigen von der fehlenden Erfahrung in Sachen Hardware. Deshalb bitte ich hier um Rat, da hier sicher der Ein oder Andere Nerd herumspaziert. 
Das neue System soll als Gaming-PC für die nächsten Jahre brauchbar sein, wobei ich kein Grafik-Fetischist bin und auch auf mittlerer Grafikeinstellung spiele.

Meine derzeitige Zusammenstellung würde folgendermaßen aussehen:

*Gehäuse:* "be quiet! Silent Base 800" mit 3 voreingebauten Lüftern. Vorn 2x "Pure Wings 2 140mm", hinten 1x "Pure Wings 2 120mm".
                       Das Gehäuse gibt es auch ohne Lüfter, sollten die Voreingebauten nicht gut sein, könnte ich auch Andere bestellen.
*Netzteil:* "Cooler Master G450M"
*Mainboard:* Beim MB hab ich absolut keine Ahnung, da es hier neben dem Sockel für den Prozessor noch verschiedene Chipsätze gibt. Ich habe mal 3 rausgesucht mit dem (hoffentlich) richtigen Chipsatz und 
                               bräuchte  mal einen Rat, welches davon für mich ausreichen würde, bzw am Geeignetsten wäre: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/produkt+vergleich/category/184/show/230896:0,295029:0,295071:0
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i7-6700 4x 3.40GHz, Boost bis 4.00GHz, Sockel 1151, 8MB Cache, Quad-Core, BOXED
*Prozessor-Lüfter:* "be quiet! DARK ROCK ADVANCED C1"
*Graka:* AMD Radeon R9 380 Series  (4 GB)
*RAM:* 16GB (2x 8GB) HyperX Fury DDR4-2133 Kit CL14-14-14

Das Netzteil und die Graka übernehme ich aus meinem derzeitigen Rechner, da Beides noch recht neu ist. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das Netzteil stark genug ist, um das neue System ausreichend zu befeuern. Da bräuchte ich ebenfalls mal bitte einen Rat, ob ich auf 500 oder 550 Watt umsteigen müsste.
Festplatten und Win7 64Bit werden ebenfalls übernommen.

Desweiteren wäre noch die Frage nach der Wärmeleitpaste, da gibt es ja auch verschiedene Arten, wie ich hier im Forum gelesen habe. Da möchte ich auch gern auf Nummer sichergehen und mir Rat holen.

Bei Vorschlägen einer anderen Hardware als der genannten, sollte der Preis in etwa der Selbe sein. Ein paar Euro mehr sind kein Drama, ein paar weniger aber auch nicht. 

Sodalla, das war's. Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen und mache mich nicht allzu sehr zum Fallobst, mit der Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Stuart0610 (10. März 2017)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



techn00b schrieb:


> Servus PC-Gemeinde


Am besten ist es, du schaust erstmal hier rein und liest dir alles durch: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen Dort gibt es auch Beispielzusammenstellungen, an denen dich du halten kannst. Wenn du den Fragebogen ausgefüllst hast, erstellst du dir auch nochmal einen eigenen Thread, damit alles übersichtlicher ist.

Aber ich kann dir schon mal erste Rückmeldungen geben.
Gehäuse ist ganz ordentlich, aber auch Geschmackssache. Aber die beigelegten Lüfter von be quiet! sollten ganz gut sein.
450W reichen vollkommen aus.
Beim Mainboard achtest du einfach drauf, dass es entweder Z270 (zum übertakten) ist oder H270 (Übertakten nicht möglich, dafür etwas günstiger). Entscheiden solltest du nach den Anschlüssen.
Als Prozessor lieber den i7-7700(K) nehmen, ist eine Generation neuer und ist bei gleichem Preis etwas schneller.
Prozessorkühler kommt darauf an, ob du übertaktest. Wenn ja, ist der Alpenföhn Olymp sehr empfehlenswert, Alternative wäre z.B. der Dark Rock Pro 3. Wenn du nicht übertaktest reicht auch ein kleiner Kühler wie den Ben Nevis aus.
Die R9 380 solltest du, wenn möglich, zurückschicken. Sie wird Sommer diesen Jahres schon zwei Generationen alt. Empfehlenswerte Mittelklasse Grafikkarten sind RX470, RX480 und die GTX 1060. Ich kann dir hier die MSI Gaming X RX480 8GB ans Herz legen. Ist im PCGH-Test der Testsieger in der Preisklasse.
Beim Arbeitsspeicher kannst du nach dem Preis entscheiden, die verschiedenen Marken haben kaum Leistungsunterschiede. Einfach darauf achten, dass es DDR4 ist.

Gruß


----------



## techn00b (11. März 2017)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Tausend dank, den Guide hatte ich noch gar nicht entdeckt und meine Fragen sind alle beantwortet, außer zwecks Wärmeleitpaste. Aber dazu steht ja genug hier im Forum.
Ich danke dir.


----------



## chriscologne82 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

verschoben


----------



## player_001 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Hallo, 

ich bräuchte Hilfe: 
Ich möchte gern einen PC für Minecraft zum Spielen und Aufnehmen/Streamen auf YouTube.

1) 800 - 900 Euro
2) Bildschirm mit HD Auflösung
3) Ja bin Anfänger aber bekomme Hilfe
4) Nein
5) Habe Keinen Bildschirm
6) Minecraft, TeamSpeak³
7) 135 - 170GB SSD
8) Nein
9) Viel FPS in Minecraft + Flüssige Aufnahmen

Vielen Dank im voraus

player_001


----------



## Klutten (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Einen deiner Threads habe ich gerade gelöscht, einer verbleibt. Es ist unnötig und auch sehr unübersichtlich, wenn du an drei Stellen irgendwelche Zusammenstellungswünsche postest. Beschränke dich bei deiner Anfrage bitte auf *einen *Thread.


----------



## JodokusQuak (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

verschoben


----------



## Chessaloniki (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Liebe Community!

Ich möchte einen Rechner für aktuelle Computerspiele zusammenbauen. Hier im Forum habe ich diesen Thread gefunden und hoffe, er ist noch aktuell und ihr könnt mir in diesem Zusammenhang weiterhelfen. 

Der Knackpunkt ist das Gehäuse, das für dieses Projekt sozusagen vorgegeben ist.  Hier sind die weiteren Daten. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Unterstützung. Bitte teilt mir mit, welche Komponenten ich verwenden soll. Natürlich - aber dafür bin ich ja hier - sollten diese Komponenten miteinander gut arbeiten können. 


1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

Das Budget liegt bei maximal 999,- EUR

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

Es wird nur der Rechner gebraucht.

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

Ja, rudimentäre Erfahrungen vorhanden

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

Es sind Festplatten und SSD vorhanden, ebenso das Gehäuse. Das Gehäuse ist der Knackpunkt. Es muss - für dieses Projekt - dieses Gehäuse sein.
Es handelt sich um folgendes Gehäuse: Fujitsu Siemens Computers Scenic Edition X102
Siehe Fujitsu Siemens Scenic Edition X102 PIV 3.06GHz 10042382

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

Monitor 1920x1048 Full HD iiyama ProLite X2783HSU-B1

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

Moderner, reiner Gaming PC. Internetverbindung über WLAN zwingend. 

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

ist ausreichend vorhanden

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

Nein, keine Übertaktung gewünscht

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)

Nichts dergleichen. WLAN zwingend.


----------



## 9Strike (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Vorneweg: eigentlich einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Hier zu verlinken ist denke ich mal ok, aber das ist eigentlich kein Beratungsthread.

Soweit ich das sehe, muss das Mainboard also µATX sein. Daten zu Lüfterplätze kann ich nicht finden, aber da sollten auf jeden Fall welche rein. Kannst du drinnen mal nachmessen? Optimal wäre 120mm, ich vermute aber eher das da drin nur Platz für ein 92mm Lüfter ist. Die CPU Kühlerhöhe musst du auch nachmessen, ebenso wie die GPU Länge, dazu kann ich nichts finden.

1 Intel Core i5-8400, 6x 2.80GHz, boxed (BX80684I58400)
1 Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL17 (CT2K8G4DFS824A)
1 Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 Mini, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-P10700G-10M)
0 MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Aero ITX 8G OC, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort (V330-090R)
0 Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N1070IXOC-8GD)
1 MSI Z370M Gaming Pro AC (7B44-001R)
1 be quiet! Pure Wings 2, 120mm PWM (BL039)
1 be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM, 92mm (T9225-MR-PWM/BL025)
1 EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (BN277)

Gesamt: 1031€ ohne Versand

Das wäre ein Ansatz. Ist noch ein bisschen zu teuer. Als GraKa musst du gucken was reinpasst, aber die Zotac ist schon die günstigste (Länge 21cm). Die Lüfter und der Kühler sind ein Vorschlag, wie gesagt musst mit dem Case gucken.
Ram ist leider gerade extrem teuer, such da vor Kauf einfach noch mal das günstige 2x8GB Kit, Geschwindigkeit ist eigentlich egal, schneller geht aber immer.
Das Mainboard ist zwar nicht das billigste, aber getrennt zahlst du maximal 10€ weniger und hast ein schlechteres Board (= kein USB 3.1 Gen2) und kein Bluetooth, zudem mehr Ärger mit Treiber (das Board setzt auf ne Intel M.2 Karte, Treiber sind schon in Windows drin).
Weils ein reiner Gaming PC ist würde ich auf Coffee Lake setzen. Ryzen ist zwar günstiger, taktet aber niedriger. Falls das Budget aber sehr strikt ist, wird es wohl keine andere Möglichkeit geben. Beim NT könnt man noch ~15€ sparen, wenn du ein 400W Modell ohne modulare Kabel nimmst: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-10-400w-atx-2-4-bn272-a1564535.html?hloc=de


----------



## Chessaloniki (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Vielen Dank für Deine schon mal aufschlussreiche Antwort.

Ich habe einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...dem-uralt-geha-use-fa-r-pubg.html#post9198800


----------



## rob1993 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Hallo Liebe Community,

Ich habe ein Problem, würde gerne in meinen vorhandenen PC ein Upgrade auf einen Intel i7  7700K durchführen.
Leider habe ich dabei ein paar Schwierigkeiten und zwar weiß ich nie welches Board oder welcher Arbeitsspeicher ist der richtige für diesen Prozessor. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen?

1. 600€
2. Nein
3. Es ist schon ein Eigenbau
4. 
4.1 Netzteil beQuit 580 Watt
4.2 MSI Gtx 1080 Gaming X
4.3 Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500gb
4.4 WD Blue 500gb
4.5 LG Blue Ray/DVD Brenner
4.6 Sharkoon T9 Value Rot
5. 1080p@6ohz
6. Alle Aktuellen Spiele auf 
Höchsten Einstellungen
7. keiner ssd und festplatte
schon vorhanden.
8. Nein
9. Ich möchte gerne nur 3 Teile
in meinem Rechner tauschen da sie
meine Grafikarte ausbremsen.
Als Prozessor würde ich gerne
meinen Xeon e3-1230v3 gegegen
einen i7 7700 tauschen. Dazu bräuchte
ich noch ein neues ATX Motherboard und
neuen Arbeitsspeicher hätte gerne 16gb
statt 8gb wie ich es aktuell habe.

Vielen Dank


----------



## 9Strike (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

1. eigenen Thread aufmachen
2. Wo ist den das Problem mit dem Xeon? Einen Performance Unterschied wirst du kaum merken. Er bremst deine GPU wohl kaum aus.
3. Welches Board hast du im Moment? Ram nachrüsten dürfte am einfachsten seib
4. Wieso ein 7700K? Dann kannst du dir auch gleich ein 8700K holen. Bzw einen 8700 wenn du nicht übertaktest.


----------



## rob1993 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Habe neuen Thread aufgemacht
Upgrade Xeon E3 1230 V3


----------



## Floriank96 (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hey Leute,
Ich hatte vor mir einen Gaming  Pc selbst zusammen zubauen  . Da wollte ich Fragen ob ihr mir helfen könnt . Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus weil ich eigentlich mit einer Konsole groß geworden bin

1.) Wie hoch ist das*Budget?  1200 €

2.) Gibt es*abgesehen vom Rechner*noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? 

Nein

3.) Soll es ein*Eigenbau*werden? 

Ja oder ich könnt mir einen fertigen Gaming pc  empfehlen. 

4.) Gibt es*vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

 Nein 

5.) Welche*Auflösung und Frequenz*hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)  

Monitor brauche ich noch nicht 

6.) Welchen*Anwendungsbereich*hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt? 

Arma3 . Pubg. Battlefield.  H1z1. DayZ

7.) Wie viel*Speicherplatz*(SSD, HDD) wird benötigt? 

Je nach dem für's erstes würde mir auch eine kleine reichen. 

8.) Soll der Rechner*übertaktet*werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor? 

Ja/Nein 

9.) Gibt es sonst noch*Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)

WLAN anschluss könnte ich gebrauchen


----------



## 9Strike (29. März 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hey, mach doch bitte einen neuen Thread auf, den kannst du hier auch gerne verlinken.
Zwei Dinge vorweg: Auflösung fehlt, so kann dir keiner helfen und "eine kleinere" ist eher unrealistisch wenn ich da schon 5 Spiele sehe (d.h. eher ~500GB).
Ansonsten rate ich dir auf Ryzen 2000 zu warten, Release dürfte in einer Woche oder so sein, Ryzen 1000 kann man bei den Spielen eher vergessen (leider optimiert wie ein Stück sch*iße). Als GPU könnte man 1060 nehmen, viel mehr ist bei den Preisen im Moment eh nicht drin.


----------



## JochenDeutscher (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus zusammen,

Ich benötige etwas Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung eines Rechners für Videoschnitt/ Bildbearbeitung und hoffe auf euer Wissen und Unterstützung.
Folgenden Software soll genutzt werden:
- Adobe Photoshop/ Lightroom
- Adobe Premiere / DaVinci Resolve

Aktuelle Hardware steht nicht zu Verfügung da ich zurzeit mit einem Asus Notebook + einem EIZO CS2730 arbeite (Bildbearbeitung).
Nun möchte ich im Bereich Videoschnitt aktiver werden,  FHD/ 4K.
Mein Budget liegt bei circa 2200,00 Euro.. Betriebssystem nicht vorhanden.. 

Könnt Ihr mir Vorschläge zu einem kompletten System machen? Wie könnte so ein Rechner aussehen?

Freue mich über eure Antworten


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Am besten einen extra Thread hier im Forum aufmachen.


----------



## MR_Bierschiss (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo,

Bin neu hier und hätte ein paar Fragen zu meinem Pc würde gerne etwas aufrüsten  ihn welchen Forum muss ich was Posten


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Forum > Hardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen > Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung > Neues Thema erstellen


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (27. August 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich habe zwar gelesen, daß der Fragenkatalog möglichst kurz gehalten werden soll.

Allerdings bin ich nach dem Verfolgen einiger Threads in der Kaufberatung - unter anderem einem mit 15 Seiten - zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß man eine wichtige Frage noch hinzufügen sollte:

"Für wann planst Du Deine Anschaffung?"

Gründe:

1. Selbstreflektion für den Threadersteller

Ein neuer Thread ist schnell eröffnet. Schwieriger ist es mitunter für sich selbst zu entscheiden, wann "es denn soweit sein soll".

2. Entscheidungsgrundlage für diejenigen, die unterstützen möchten

Wenn es sich abzeichnet, daß noch gar kein konkreter Anschaffungstermin feststeht oder dieser nach subjektivem Ermessen zu weit in der Zukunft liegt, als daß eine sinnvolle Kaufberatung möglich ist, kann jeder Helfende selbst entscheiden, ob er hier seine Zeit einbringen möchte.

3. Einstieg in die Kaufberatung

Der Anschaffungstermin kann auch einen guten Einstieg in die Kaufberatung ermöglichen. So haben wir ja gerade die Situation, daß über die neuen Nvidia-RTX-Karten noch nicht hinreichende Informationen bekannt sind. 
Das wird sich aber in Kürze ändern. Bis dahin könnte man zum Beispiel vorschlagen, eine Anschaffung nach Möglichkeit zurückzustellen. 

Fazit:

Eine sinnvolle Kaufberatung kann es meines Erachtens fast nur tagesaktuell geben. Die Schlagzahl an Neuerscheinungen hat sich ja ziemlich erhöht und auch Preise für bereits erhältliche Hardware unterliegt teilweise starken Schwankungen.

(Beispiel RX Vega 64 Sapphire Nitro+ 579,- > 519,- > 499,- > 519,- > 579,- innerhalb weniger Wochen)


----------



## drMochi (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Moin Moin,


----------



## Nighthawk71 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

...bitte löschen, sorry - hab im falschen Forum gepostet! Anfängerfehler Nr. 1 im 1. Post.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Hi - da stelle ich doch gleich mal als neuer Schreiberling hier meinen Fragebogen ein:

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?
2.000,-€ ggf. 2.500,-€ (dann erst im Sommer)

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
nein, nur der Rechner.

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
Lasse es mir an einen shop in der Nähe liefern, der alles zusammenbauen wird.

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?
1TB HDD (als zweite dann nutzbar)

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)
HD/UHD aktueller Monitor: LG IPS235P-BN (würde mich aber über einen neuen freuen, aber der soll hier nicht mit rein ins Budget)

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?
Netflix, Office, Fotos, World of Warcraft, GuildWars2, ArcheAge: Spiele sollen in maximaler Qualität flüssig spielbar sein, wichtig, ich nutze mehrere Accounts zum miteinander gleichzeitig spielen.(5x)

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?
SSD 500 GB (mind.) eine zweite HDD ist unwichtig. sollte aber Platz vorhanden sein, um eine alte zu nutzen.

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?
JA, die CPU sollte übertaktbar sein.

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)
möglichst leise, Design unwichtig. usb 3.0Steckplätze vorne oder oben


10. ) Aktuelles REhcnermodel, dass ersetzt werden soll, da ich damit unzufrieden bin und zb in ArcheAge kein flüssiges Spielen möglich ist.

Win 10 64Bit home
i7 - 3770k (OC 4,2Ghz)
32GB DDR3-Ram 2400
Z77A-G43
Geforce GTX  1060 6GB
128GB SSD Samsung 830
1 TB HDD WD


----------



## kullmann27 (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Bitte einen neuen Beitrag im Forum erstellen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95


----------



## monkeyhunter91 (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget? 2k

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
      Weder Bildschirm noch Betriebssystem 

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden? 
       Ja

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?
      -Nein

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)
       Ich werde meinen TV dafür verwenden den LGOLED65C8LLA

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?
      Nur zum zocken von online Shootern bzw Battle Royal Games

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?
       Denke jeweils 1TB wäre ausreichend
8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?
      Später ja wenn die Leistung nicht mehr ausreichend sein sollte, Nvidia wäre wünschenswert und ein Intel i7 denke ich wäre ausreichend

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)
      Möchte einen leistungsstarken, leisen PC


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Intel Core i7-9700K, 8x 3.60GHz
MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon
Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB
Palit GeForce RTX 2080 Ti GamingPro
be quiet! Pure Power 11 700W
Thermalright True Spirit 140 Direct
2x Crucial Ballistix Sport LT weiß DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS8G4D26BFSCK)
Seagate HDD 1TB

Soll es ein Gehäuse mit RGB-Disco-Beleuchtung, oder darf es etwas unauffälligeres sein?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

@Bautzi

Hömma, in so einen fetten Rechner gehört jawohl ein Straight Power 11, kein Pure Power 

Kühler Dark Rock Pro 4.

RAM logischerweise 3200er.


Gehäuse Corsair Obsidian 500D


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Wenn man nicht aufs Budget achten braucht, dann sogar ein Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 650W. 


> RAM logischerweise 3200er.


 Noch sind die Preise da nich so dolle... 


> Kühler Dark Rock Pro 4


 1,4 Sone nicht nicht Leise! 


> Gehäuse Corsair Obsidian 500D
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Am besten noch das Corsair Obsidian 500D RGB SE, Stroboskop muss aber noch dazu gekauft werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monkeyhunter91 (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Einfach gedämmt ohne rgb oder sonstige led Beleuchtung


----------



## monkeyhunter91 (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Sehr gut Danke &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Lordac (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus,





monkeyhunter91 schrieb:


> 1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget? 2k


in diesem angehefteten Thema geht es eigentlich um den [Guide], für eine Kaufberatung sollte immer ein eigenes Thema eröffnet werden!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## monkeyhunter91 (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo. Dachte das habe ich gemacht..

Gruß


----------



## Lordac (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus,

du hast deine erste Anfrage hier im [Guide] gestellt, dieser soll eigentlich nur als "Vorlage" dienen und um den Guide an sich zu diskutieren oder zu verbessern.

Ich habe erst jetzt gesehen das du dann noch ein eigenes Thema erstellt hast, sorry.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Balverah (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Guten Tag,

Ich bin hier relativ neu und was PC angeht bin ich nicht wirklich gut darin. Daher hoffe ich, das Ihr mir helfen könnt, ich würde meinen PC gerne Verbessern da ich gemerkt habe das bei einen neuem Spiel Anthem, ich das gefühl habe, das mein rechner so langsam irgendwo an die grenze kommt. Ich würde gerne in Zukunft Anthem, Division 2 und andere Zukunft spiele die noch kommen gerne flüssig und in schöner Grafik spielen dazu kommt noch das ich dies gerne aus Hobby gründen
noch Streamen würde.

Mein PC sieht im Moment so aus:
Mainboard:  MSI x99a SLI PLUS
Speicher: 16 GB DDR4
Prozessor:  Intel Core i7- 5820K @3.30
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 6GB
Festplatten: eine 2TB Sata und eine 120 Gb Sata SSD platte
Netzteil: be quiet slu 7 600 watt
Monitore:  2 sind im Betrieb MSI Curved Bildschrim mit 144 Herz und einen Asus mit 60 Herz

Falls noch etwas fehlt bitte ich um Entschuldigung

P.s : Mein PC ist auch wegen meiner Arbeit fast immer an und benutze nur die normalen Luft Kühlung. Hatte mir schon immer mal überlegt ob Wasserkühlung eine besser Option wäre. Oder ob es noch was Besseres gibt. Der PC
findet sich aber auch oft im Ruhemodus und ist nicht immer voll aktiv durch spiele oder Programme. Budget ist nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Lordac (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus und Willkommen im Forum!

Am besten startest du ein eigenes Thema (= Unterforum: Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung + Knopf: Thema erstellen), dann kopierst du dir die Fragen von Seite eins aus diesem Thema (siehe unten), und füllst sie gut es geht aus.

Dieses Thema hier dient eigentlich dazu den Fragebogen aktuell zu halten und zu diskutieren, eine Beratung soll hier nicht statt finden.

1.) Wie hoch ist das *Budget*?

 2.) Gibt es *abgesehen vom Rechner* noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

 3.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

 4.) Gibt es *vorhandene Hardware*, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

 5.) Welche *Auflösung und Frequenz* hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

 6.) Welchen *Anwendungsbereich* hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

 7.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

 8.) Soll der Rechner *übertaktet* werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

 9.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)

Danke, Lordac


----------



## Balverah (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Alles Klar , wird gemacht und vielen Dank


----------



## luc4_x (19. März 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo,

ich habe mich bereits ein bisschen über Hardware informiert was Sinn machen würde und was nicht, nun ist meine Frage ob genau die Konfiguration sinn macht.

 Das Budget liegt bei 1000 ohne Graka, Zusammenbau und Betriebssystem. 
Hauptsächlich werde ich vermutlich Arma 3 sowie Battlefield und COD spielen.  
Zur Konfiguration:
16GB HyperX FURY  Single Rank DDR4-3200 DIMM CL18 Dual Kit
2000GB Toshiba P300 
250GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2
be quiet! Pure Base 600
MSI Z370-A PRO
400 Watt be quiet! System Power 9 
Intel Core i7 8700K
Creative Sound Blaster Z
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140mm - 2x
Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 6GB (noch vorhanden, müsste ca. 1,5-2 Jahre alt sein)


----------



## Lordac (19. März 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus und Willkommen im Forum!

Mach doch bitte ein eigenes Thema auf, dieses hier ist nur dafür gedacht die Fragen zu diskutieren, welche jeder der eine Beratung möchte, im Idealfall beantwortet, siehe #1 + 292.

Danke, Lordac


----------



## Flizzy_Owen (27. April 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung*

Ich habe einen pc da sollte nur mein Prozessor kaputt sein wegen einem Unfall nur wurde gesagt ich muss mir ein neuen kaufen und SSD zum schneller machen von meinem Rechner wenn ich meine console verkauft kriege hab ich ein Budget von 250-300€ würde sowas reichen für einen guten Prozessor und eine gute SSD?


----------



## Lordac (27. April 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus und Willkommen im Forum!

Am besten eröffnest u in diesem Unterforum ein eigenes Thema, mit passendem Betreff.

Da kopierst du dir dann bitte die Fragen aus diesem Thema (#1) rein, und beantwortest sie so gut es geht.

Dieses Thema dient nur um den Fragebogen zu aktualisieren, es ist nicht für die Beratung da!

Danke, Lordac


----------



## Lordac (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus,

damit in diesem Thema mal wieder etwas zum eigentlichen Zweck geschrieben wird, mach ich das mal!

Ich finde das es moderiert werden sollte, also das ein Beitrag erst von einem Moderator freigegeben werden muss, bevor er dann auch tatsächlich erscheint. Ob das Forum diese Funktion her gibt, und ob die Moderatoren den (überschaubaren) Mehraufwand in Kauf nehmen würden, wäre abzuklären. 
Es fällt halt auf das immer wieder Leute meinen das hier wäre das richtige Thema für ihre eigene Kaufberatung. Vielleicht sollte man das Thema auch noch eindeutiger formulieren, z.B. Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen, eine Garantie auf Besserung ist das aber auch nicht. 

Dann würde ich die Fragen an sich erneut den aktuellen Gegebenheiten anpassen, bzw. auf den Prüfstand stellen, evtl. - wie schon einmal geschehen, in einer Umfrage.

Was ich z.B. als Punkt 1.) nehmen würde, wäre die Frage *wann* der PC gekauft werden soll. Die Frage macht aber nur Sinn - wie auch bei 8.), wenn wir sie beherzigen. Wenn also jemand schreibt er will in den nächsten zwei Wochen kaufen, dann würde ich ihm eine aktuelle Empfehlung geben, mit dem Hinweis das in X Wochen interessante Hardware auf den Markt kommt. 



> 1.) Wie hoch ist das *Budget*?
> 2.) Gibt es *abgesehen vom Rechner* noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?


Hier würde ich zuerst fragen *was* alles benötigt wird, inkl. welche Auflösung der neue Bildschirm (sofern benötigt) haben soll. 
Im nächsten Punkt würde ich nach dem *Gesamtbudget* fragen, da gibt es bei der bisherigen Fragestellung leider oft Unklarheiten, bzw. es wird oft nicht geschrieben ob es nun ein extra Budget für z.B. den Monitor gibt, oder nicht. 



> 3.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?


Passt und ist in den meisten Fällen selbst erklären, wenn auch nicht immer...



> 4.) Gibt es *vorhandene Hardware*, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?
> 5.) Welche *Auflösung und Frequenz* hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)


Ich würde wohl pauschal nach dem vorhandenen System fragen, inkl. Monitor. Manchmal taucht im Themenverlauf erst viel später auf das z.B. eine übertaktbare CPU vorhanden ist, da ist dann z.T. der ganze Aufwand der vorher von uns betrieben wurde, hinfällig weil man z.B. mit der alten CPU noch bis zum Sommer klar kommen kann. 



> 6.) Welchen *Anwendungsbereich* hat der PC?  Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?
> 7.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?


Passt



> 8.) Soll der Rechner *übertaktet* werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?


Ich würde die OC-Option auf die CPU reduzieren, durch die Boostfunktion der Grafikkarten, gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur sehr wenig Leute welche etwas daran ändern, und wenn dann eher um die Leistungsaufnahme zu reduzieren, oder ähnliches. 
Vielleicht sollte auch die Frage anders formuliert werden, oft liest man: wenn es etwas bringt; wenn dadurch nichts kaputt geht; wenn man sich dadurch etwas spart... 



> 9.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)


Passt.

Am besten schreibt der ein oder andere etwas dazu, ich eröffne auch gern eine Umfrage und würde natürlich "soth" mit ins Boot holen!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## 9Strike (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



Lordac schrieb:


> Ich finde das es moderiert werden sollte, also das ein Beitrag erst von einem Moderator freigegeben werden muss, bevor er dann auch tatsächlich erscheint. Ob das Forum diese Funktion her gibt, und ob die Moderatoren den (überschaubaren) Mehraufwand in Kauf nehmen würden, wäre abzuklären.
> 
> Es fällt halt auf das immer wieder Leute meinen das hier wäre das richtige Thema für ihre eigene Kaufberatung. Vielleicht sollte man das Thema auch noch eindeutiger formulieren, z.B. Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen, eine Garantie auf Besserung ist das aber auch nicht.


Ich weiß nicht ob das mit der Moderation unbedingt sinnvoll ist, aber ich glaube eine neue Formulierung der Überschrift würde sicherlich helfen. Ebenso ein Hinweis in Rotschrift, dass das hier kein Beratungsthread ist.
Es gab ja auch schon Vorschläge, dass in diesem Unterforum der Fragebogen direkt bei der Themenerstellung eingefügt wird oder zmdst da ein Hinweis angezeigt wird, aber ich weiß nicht ob das geht.
Ebenso könnten die angehefteten Themen mal aufgeräumt werden, damit ein bisschen klarer ist, dass die auch wichtig sind. Die Office PCs sind vollkommen veraltet, die Hinweise für NAS und co zwar nett aber passen halt einfach thematisch nicht in dieses Forum, und der Guide für den Zusammenbau ist hoffnungslos veraltet. Die letzten beiden können gerne noch in zB diesem Thread verlinkt sein, aber ich glaube anhefteten schadet mehr als es hilft.



Lordac schrieb:


> Was ich z.B. als Punkt 1.) nehmen würde, wäre die Frage *wann* der PC gekauft werden soll. Die Frage macht aber nur Sinn - wie auch bei 8.), wenn wir sie beherzigen. Wenn also jemand schreibt er will in den nächsten zwei Wochen kaufen, dann würde ich ihm eine aktuelle Empfehlung geben, mit dem Hinweis das in X Wochen interessante Hardware auf den Markt kommt.


Ist eine gute Idee 



Lordac schrieb:


> Hier würde ich zuerst fragen *was* alles benötigt wird, inkl. welche Auflösung der neue Bildschirm (sofern benötigt) haben soll.
> Im nächsten Punkt würde ich nach dem *Gesamtbudget* fragen, da gibt es bei der bisherigen Fragestellung leider oft Unklarheiten, bzw. es wird oft nicht geschrieben ob es nun ein extra Budget für z.B. den Monitor gibt, oder nicht.


Gute Idee, ich glaube das Budgetproblem würde sich schon lösen wenn man 1.) und 2.) tauschen würden.Auf jeden Fall ein gute Idee 



Lordac schrieb:


> Ich würde wohl pauschal nach dem vorhandenen System fragen, inkl. Monitor. Manchmal taucht im Themenverlauf erst viel später auf das z.B. eine übertaktbare CPU vorhanden ist, da ist dann z.T. der ganze Aufwand der vorher von uns betrieben wurde, hinfällig weil man z.B. mit der alten CPU noch bis zum Sommer klar kommen kann.


Ich glaube das war schon bei der letzten Umformulierung ein Problem. Sollte man auf jeden Fall verbessern. Außerdem könnte man 5.) und 6.) auch zusammenfassen.



Lordac schrieb:


> Ich würde die OC-Option auf die CPU reduzieren, durch die Boostfunktion der Grafikkarten, gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur sehr wenig Leute welche etwas daran ändern, und wenn dann eher um die Leistungsaufnahme zu reduzieren, oder ähnliches.
> Vielleicht sollte auch die Frage anders formuliert werden, oft liest man: wenn es etwas bringt; wenn dadurch nichts kaputt geht; wenn man sich dadurch etwas spart...


Bei der GraKa stimme ich dir zu, die, die die GPU übertakten wollen, wissen eh was sie machen. Bei der CPU finde ich auch, dass man eher fragen sollte ob der OT sich übertakten zutraut. Bei manchen CPUs lohnt sich der Aufpreis für bessere Kühlung und ein gutes Mainbaord im Vergleich zur gewonnen Leistung einfach überhaupt nicht, bei manchen ist es dagegen quasi geschenkt.

Man könnte sich auch überlegen, ob man den Katalog auch eher etwas persönlicher formulieren möchte (zB "dein aktueller PC", "dein Gesamtbudget", etc).

Ich fasse mal zusammen:


Spoiler



1.) *Wann* soll der Rechner gekauft werden?

2.) Gibt es *abgesehen vom Rechner* noch etwas, was du brauchst? (zB Bildschirm)

3.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?

4.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

5.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandenes System*? Welche *Auflösung und Frequenz* hat dein Monitor?

6.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?

7.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* (SSD, HDD) benötigst du?

8.) Traust du dir zu, die CPU zu *übertakten*?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? (zB WLAN, optisches Laufwerk)


----------



## FlorianKl (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Die Fragen zu ändern nach *1. was* gebraucht wird, und dann *2. Gesamtbudget* finde ich gut, das könnte man machen 

Die Frage nach dem *wann* finde ich persönlich nicht sinnvoll. Wenn nicht bald (innerhalb der nächsten 1-2 Wochen) gekauft wird ist es nämlich sinnfrei eine Zusammenstellung zu posten, bzw. überhaupt einen Thread aufzumachen. Alleine die Preise der RAM-Kits und SSDs ändern sich einfach ständig, und es kommt durchgehend neue Hardware (nicht unbedingt CPU/GPU, aber z.B. Gehäuse). Es sollte schon klar sein, dass man hier nur einen Thread eröffnet, wenn auch bald gekauft wird.

Den Vorschlag, die Überschrift von diesem Thread zu ändern finde ich auch gut, ebenso das Beschränken auf CPU OC


----------



## 9Strike (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem *wann* finde ich persönlich nicht sinnvoll. Wenn nicht bald (innerhalb der nächsten 1-2 Wochen) gekauft wird ist es nämlich sinnfrei eine Zusammenstellung zu posten, bzw. überhaupt einen Thread aufzumachen. Alleine die Preise der RAM-Kits und SSDs ändern sich einfach ständig, und es kommt durchgehend neue Hardware (nicht unbedingt CPU/GPU, aber z.B. Gehäuse). Es sollte schon klar sein, dass man hier nur einen Thread eröffnet, wenn auch bald gekauft wird.


Da stimmt. Vllt könnte man hier im Thread einfach erwähnen, dass es kein Sinn macht ne Konfig zu machen wenn man erst in ein paar Wochen/Monaten bestellen will.


----------



## Lordac (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus,

danke schon mal für die konstruktiven Beiträge und auch schon die erste Überarbeitung !


> Ich weiß nicht ob das mit der Moderation unbedingt sinnvoll ist, aber ich glaube eine neue Formulierung der Überschrift würde sicherlich helfen. Ebenso ein Hinweis in Rotschrift, dass das hier kein Beratungsthread ist.


Eine andere Option wär das Thema durch ein komplett neues - mit neuem Titel, zu ersetzen, und es direkt schließen zu lassen. So könnte sich dort keiner aus Versehen beraten lassen, und falls mal wieder eine Aktualisierung/Überarbeitung ansteht, starten wir einfach eine Umfrage!


> Es gab ja auch schon Vorschläge, dass in diesem Unterforum der Fragebogen direkt bei der Themenerstellung eingefügt wird oder zmdst da ein Hinweis angezeigt wird...


Ich stand diesbezüglich schon einmal mit einem Moderator in Kontakt, aber das Forum gibt diese Funktion wohl nicht her.


> Ebenso könnten die angehefteten Themen mal aufgeräumt werden...


Das Thema hab ich vor ein paar Wochen einem Moderator vorgetragen, und man wollte es bei einer anstehenden Moderatorenrunde besprechen, mehr weiß ich dazu noch nicht. Ich sehe es aber auch so das weniger, mehr ist!


> Man könnte sich auch überlegen, ob man den Katalog auch eher etwas persönlicher formulieren möchte (zB "dein aktueller PC", "dein Gesamtbudget", etc).


Die Idee ist gut, da man in Foren in der Regel eh per Du ist



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem *wann* finde ich persönlich nicht sinnvoll...





9Strike schrieb:


> Da stimmt. Vllt könnte man hier im Thread einfach erwähnen, dass es kein Sinn macht ne Konfig zu machen wenn man erst in ein paar Wochen/Monaten bestellen will.


Es gibt Leute die starten ein Thema weil sie zeitnah einen neuen PC wollen, andere möchten sich evtl. erst informieren was man für Anforderung XY ausgeben muss, ohne das sie gleich kaufen. 

Den Vorschlag es im Fragenthema zu erwähnen finde ich gut, oder man bringt es irgendwie prägnant als Frage, z.B.: 
- _"*Wann* soll der Rechner gekauft werden? (in 1-2 Wochen, oder *später*?)"
- _"_*Wann* soll der Rechner gekauft werden? (in 1-2 Wochen, oder eilt es nicht?)"_

Zu Punkt 8.) 
Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man das nicht irgendwie kurz erklären sollte, z.B.: _"Traust du dir zu, die CPU zu *übertakten*? (= Garantieverlust; Einstellungen im BIOS/Uefi nötig; besserer CPU-Kühler nötig; z.T. besseres Mainboard nötig; = Leistungssteigerung der CPU)"
_Wenn jemand nicht weiß was wir mit der Frage von ihm wollen, suggeriert das oft einen Vorteil, ohne das vermeintliche "Nachteile"/Mehrkosten aufgezeigt werden. 

Ansonsten finde ich die Zusammenfassung schon sehr gut !

Gruß Lordac

P.S. Irgendwer muss mir mal erklären wie das mit dem Spoiler geht...


----------



## 9Strike (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



Lordac schrieb:


> Eine andere Option wär das Thema durch ein komplett neues - mit neuem Titel, zu ersetzen, und es direkt schließen zu lassen. So könnte sich dort keiner aus Versehen beraten lassen, und falls mal wieder eine Aktualisierung/Überarbeitung ansteht, starten wir einfach eine Umfrage!


Fände ich auch nicht schlecht, diesen Thread könnte man ja als (nicht angehefteten) Diskussionsthread verlinken.



Lordac schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die starten ein Thema weil sie zeitnah einen neuen PC wollen, andere möchten sich evtl. erst informieren was man für Anforderung XY ausgeben muss, ohne das sie gleich kaufen.


Mann könnte auch einfach im Thread erwähnen, dass man, wenn man sich erstmal informieren möchte, das ausdrücklich dazuschreiben soll, so dass sich die entsprechenden Berater darauf einstellen können.



Lordac schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 8.)
> Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man das nicht irgendwie kurz erklären sollte, z.B.: _"Traust du dir zu, die CPU zu *übertakten*? (= Garantieverlust; Einstellungen im BIOS/Uefi nötig; besserer CPU-Kühler nötig; z.T. besseres Mainboard nötig; = Leistungssteigerung der CPU)"
> _Wenn jemand nicht weiß was wir mit der Frage von ihm wollen, suggeriert das oft einen Vorteil, ohne das vermeintliche "Nachteile"/Mehrkosten aufgezeigt werden.


Eventuell könnte man ja auch das hier im Thread kurz erwähnen. Ich persönlich würde eher versuchen, die Fragen möglich knapp zu halten, ohne große Beschreibungen. Anmerkungen würde ich lieber in diesen Thread packen.



Lordac schrieb:


> P.S. Irgendwer muss mir mal erklären wie das mit dem Spoiler geht...


[ spoiler ]text[ /spoiler ] ohne die Leerzeichen


PS: ich glaube wenn wir soth erreichen wollen müssen wir ne PN schreiben. War beim letzten mal auch so.


----------



## SAS_ADI (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Hallo!!

Was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste 1000€ Gaming PC?

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?
1000€

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
Nein

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
Ja

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?
Nur das Gehäuse ist vorhanden

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)
144Hz 1080p

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?
für aktuelle und zukünftige PC Games aller Art

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?
SSD 256GB   HDD 1TB

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?
Ja

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)
Nein

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten


----------



## 9Strike (21. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*



SAS_ADI schrieb:


> [...]



Eigenen Thread aufmachen bitte.


----------



## Lordac (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus,

ich hab jetzt mal etwas mit Spoilern versucht, es ist zwar nicht mehr so durchgängig, dafür ist aber alles drin, bzw. kann noch ergänzt/angepasst werden. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der Text in dem Thema groß gelesen wird, deshalb die Idee einfach alles zu den Fragen zu packen um es schlank zu halten, wie seht ihr das? 
Die Frage nach den vorhandenen Komponenten (inkl. Monitor) würde ich an zweiter Stelle setzen, da wir bei Punkt drei ja nach einem möglichen neuen Monitor fragen.

Den Themennamen können wir natürlich gern anpassen, so dass er möglichst aussagekräftig ist. Ich werde auch "soth" anschreiben damit er mal einen Blick rein wirft, soll ich im Allgemeinen eine Umfrage erstellen wenn wir uns hier soweit geeinigt haben? 
Bisher haben sich noch nicht viele beteiligt, aber ich möchte auf keinem Fall irgendjemand (es sind ja sehr viele aktiv), vor vollendete Tatsachen stellen.


*Name Thema: Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten

**Du möchtest einen komplett neuen PC, oder willst den vorhandenen aufrüsten? Dann bist du hier richtig!

* Damit wir dir schnell und gezielt helfen können, bitten wir dich um ein paar Angaben, um nicht die wichtigsten Punkte jedes mal erfragen zu müssen.

Die Fragen kopierst du bitte in ein neu erstelltes, aussagekräftiges Thema, und beantwortest sie so gut es geht!


*1.)* *Wann* soll der PC *spätestens* gekauft, bzw. aufgerüstet werden?

*2.)* Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandenes System*? Welche *Auflösung und Frequenz* hat dein Monitor? 


Spoiler



Am besten mit genauer Modellangabe; beim Netzteil wäre es wichtig zu wissen wie alt es ist!


*3.)* Gibt es *abgesehen von der PC-Hardware* noch etwas, was du brauchst? 


Spoiler



- Bildschirm (welche Auflösung und Frequenz soll er haben?
- Betriebssystem
- Maus
- Tastatur
- Kopfhörer
- Lautsprecher
- ...


* 4.*) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?

*5.)* Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

*6.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?

* 7.*) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?

* 8.*) Traust du dir zu, die CPU zu *übertakten*? 


Spoiler



- Leistungssteigerung der CPU
- Garantieverlust (nur der Form halber)
 - besserer CPU-Kühler nötig
- z.T. besseres Mainboard nötig
- z.T. Kostenersparnis bei der CPU
- Einstellungen im BIOS/Uefi nötig


 *9.)* Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? 


Spoiler



- bestimmte Gehäusegröße (ITX, Mini, Midi, Big)
- durchsichtiges Seitenteil
- optisches Laufwerk
- WLAN
- RGB-Beleuchtung
- ...




Um sich vorab schon einmal etwas zu informieren, kann man sich hier ein paar Beispielkonfigurationen anschauen: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen von "9Strike"

Wenn ihr Anregungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge zu diesem Thema habt, geht es hier lang: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen (den Themennamen sollte "soth" dann noch ändern, z.B. in Diskussionen zum Thema *Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten

*Gruß Lordac


----------



## 9Strike (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Find ich an sich ziemlich gut, ich finde es nur mit den Spoilern zwischen drin nicht besonders schön und ist leider auch nicht so toll zum kopieren.
Ich bin persönlich ja ein großer Freund von Spoilern, da dadurch lange Textblöcke verhindert werden. Irgendwie find ich das lesen dann angenehmer weils nach weniger aussieht 

Vorschlag:
*Du möchtest einen komplett neuen PC, oder willst den vorhandenen aufrüsten? Dann bist du hier richtig!*

Damit wir dir schnell und gezielt helfen können, bitten wir dich um ein paar Angaben, um nicht die wichtigsten Punkte jedes mal erfragen zu müssen.
Die Fragen kopierst du bitte in ein neu erstelltes, aussagekräftiges Thema, und beantwortest sie so gut es geht!
Lies dir vor dem Beantworten der Fragen bitte auch noch die Anmerkungen durch.

Fragenkatalog:


Spoiler



1.) Gibt es *abgesehen vom Rechner* noch etwas, was du brauchst?

2.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?

3.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

4.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandenes System*?

5.) Welche *Auflösung und Frequenz* hat dein Monitor?

6.) *Wofür* willst du den Rechner benutzen?

7.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?

8.) Traust du dir zu, die CPU zu *übertakten*?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*?


Anmerkungen:


Spoiler



1.) Solltest du den PC nicht innerhalb der nächsten Tage kaufen wolle, schreibe dies bitte ausdrücklich dazu wann du es vorhast.

2.) Wenn du noch andere Sachen wie zB einen Bildschirm, Peripherie oder ein Betriebssystem brauchst, schreib bitte wie viel Budget du dafür einplant.

3.) Falls du Hilfe beim Zusammenbau brauchst, schau doch ob du dir hier Hilfe holen kannst: Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

4.) Bitte gib dein vorhandenes System möglichst genau an, auch wenn du denkst, dass man alles austauschen muss. Beim Netzteil sind Modellangabe und Alter wichtig.

5.) Falls du nicht weißt, welche Auflösung oder Frequenz dein Monitor hat, gib am besten einfach die Modellbezeichnung an.

6.) Gib am besten die Spielen bzw Programme an, die du am häufigsten spielst bzw verwendest.

7.) Gib am besten an, wie viel Speicher du auf einer schnellen SSD haben willst, und für wie viel eine langsamere HDD reicht.

8.) Übertakten kann Mehrleistung bringen, allerdings steigt dadurch idR der Verbrauch der CPU, was ggf bessere Kühlung und bessere Spannungsversorgung auf dem Mainboard benötigt, und es sind (mehr oder weniger aufwändige) Einstellungen im Bios nötig.

9.) Besondere Wünsche sind zB Ansprüche an die Größe oder das Design des Gehäuses, Lautstärke, optische Laufwerke, WLAN, ...



Um sich vorab schon einmal etwas zu informieren, kann man sich hier ein paar Beispielkonfigurationen anschauen: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen von 9Strike

Wenn ihr Anregungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge zu diesem Thema habt, geht es hier lang: Fragebogen - Diskussionsthread

Gruß Lordac



Wenn du die aktiven hier im Forum erreichen willst musst du ein neues Thema aufmachen und da am besten schon den Vorschlag reinpacken, hier lesen nicht viele mit. Falls es noch Vorschläge gibt kann man ja ggf noch eine zweite Abstimmung machen.
Btw wenn wir schon die Themen umpinnen, könnten wir auch noch mal das mit dem angehefteten Themen erwähnen...


----------



## Lordac (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus,

ich war die letzten Tage etwas beschäftigt, deshalb geht es erst jetzt weiter.

Die Idee mit den zwei Spoilern finde ich sehr gut, ich schwanke nur ein wenig ob es nicht besser wäre die Fragen ohne Spoiler aufzulisten, und nur die Erklärung zu den einzelnen Punkten "schlank" zu halten.
Auf der anderen Seite ist es vielleicht naheliegender auch den zweiten zu öffnen, wenn man schon den ersten für die Fragen aufmachen musste, was denkt ihr? 

Die als Text formulierten Anmerkungen finde ich auch gut weil man so besser etwas erklären kann, kurz und knapp sind aber die Aufzählungen...

Findest du meine Fragen nicht so gut? Man könnte sicher die nach dem Monitor extra stellen, ansonsten finde ich die Reihenfolge von mir nicht schlecht, aber ich bin da natürlich für alles offen!

Mit "soth" stand ich schon im Kontakt, ich soll ihm Bescheid geben wenn er den Themennamen ändern, und der Anfangstext anpassen soll. Er hat nichts dagegen und überlasst es auch uns das neue Thema zu erstellen, da er in der Kaufberatungen kaum/nicht mehr aktiv ist. 

Die überholten angehefteten Themen werde ich in jedem Fall noch einmal ansprechen!

Die Umfrage starte ich sobald wir uns hier soweit einig sind, nach der nächsten Antwort mach ich nochmal eine Anpassung.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## 9Strike (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Ich muss sagen ich hab als ich die Fragen geschrieben hab die Reihenfolge aus dem Kopf gemacht.
Wir können auch deine Reihenfolge nehmen, ich würde dann aber 1.) & 2.) tauschen, dass man eine klare Trennung zwischen altem PC und neuem PC hat.

Ansonsten könntest du ja auch einfach eine Umfrage mit mehreren Möglichkeiten machen und wir lassen die Community entscheiden.

PS: ich finde es nicht sooo super schön wenn die Nummerierungen unterstrichen sind.

PPS: du kannst horizontale Linien mit [ HR ][ /HR ] machen, die werden dann auch auf einem Handy richtig dargestellt.


----------



## Lordac (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus,

hier mal der nächste "Feinschliff":

*Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten

**Du möchtest einen komplett neuen PC, oder willst den vorhandenen aufrüsten? Dann bist du hier richtig!

* Damit wir dir schnell und gezielt helfen können, bitten wir dich um ein paar Angaben, um nicht die wichtigsten Punkte jedes mal erfragen zu müssen.

 Die Fragen kopierst du bitte in ein neu erstelltes, aussagekräftiges Thema, und beantwortest sie so gut es geht!
Lies dir vor dem Beantworten der Fragen bitte auch noch die Anmerkungen im Spoiler durch.

*1.)* Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandenes System*? 

*2.)* Welche *Auflösung* und *Frequenz* hat dein Monitor? 

*3.)* *Wann* soll der PC *spätestens* gekauft, bzw. aufgerüstet werden?

*4.)* Gibt es *abgesehen* von der *PC-Hardware* noch etwas, was du brauchst? 

*5.*) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?

*6.)* Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

*7.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?

*8.*) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?

*9.*) Traust du dir zu, die CPU zu *übertakten*? 

*10.)* Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? 

Anmerkungen:



Spoiler



1.) Bitte gib dein vorhandenes System möglichst genau an, auch wenn du denkst, dass man alles austauschen muss; beim *Netzteil* sind *Modellangabe* und *Alter* wichtig!

2.) Falls du nicht weißt, welche Auflösung oder Frequenz dein Monitor hat (= Rechtsklick auf den Desktop --> Bildschirmauflösung), gib am besten einfach die Modellbezeichnung an.

3.) Der Hardwaremarkt ist zum Teil sehr schnelllebig, eine konkrete Zusammenstellung macht nur Sinn, wenn zeitnah (1-2 Wochen) gekauft werden soll.

4.) z.B. Monitor (welche Auflösung und Frequenz soll er haben?), Betriebssystem, Maus, Tastatur, Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer...

5.) Dieser Summe beinhaltet den PC (bzw. einzelne Komponenten), und alles was du bei Punkt *4.)* genannt hast!

6.) Falls du Hilfe beim Zusammenbau brauchst, und niemanden im Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis hast, dann schau ob du dir hier Hilfe holen kannst: *Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen*

7.) Gib am besten die Spiele / Programme an, die du am häufigsten spielst / verwendest, bzw. was der PC können soll.

8.) Am besten schreibst du, wie viel Speicherplatz du auf einer schnellen SSD haben willst, und für wie viel eine langsamere Magnetfestplatte (HDD) reicht.

9.) Übertakten kann Mehrleistung bringen, allerdings steigt dadurch in der Regel der Verbrauch der CPU, was ggf. bessere Kühlung und bessere Spannungsversorgung auf dem Mainboard benötigt, und es sind (mehr oder weniger aufwändige) Einstellungen im BIOS / UEFI nötig.

10.) Besondere Wünsche sind z.B. Ansprüche an die Größe oder das Design des Gehäuses, Lautstärke, optische Laufwerke, WLAN, ...


 Um sich vorab schon einmal etwas zu informieren, kann man sich hier ein paar Beispielkonfigurationen anschauen: *[Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen* von 9Strike

 Wenn ihr Anregungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge zu diesem Thema habt, schaut bitte hier rein: Fragebogen - Diskussionsthread

 Gruß Lordac


So könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen, optional auch die Fragen in einem Spoiler. Beide Varianten will ich in der Umfrage anbieten, ebenso alles beim alten zu belassen. Anregungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge sind natürlich gern gesehen!

Die Lautstärke bei Punkt 10.) würde ich fast rausnehmen, in der Regel werden ja Bauteile empfohlen welche keiner Flugzeugturbine gleichen, und wenn mal z.B. ein Grafikkartenmodell preislich sehr attraktiv, aber etwas lauter ist, schreibt man das ja meist dazu.


----------



## 9Strike (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Also von meiner Seite aus kannst du die Umfrage starten


----------



## Lordac (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen*

Servus,

da ich an Pfingsten etwas im "Konzert-Stress" war und gestern Erholung brauchte, geht es jetzt weiter.

Die Umfrage ist beendet *klick*, es wurde knapp die Variante 1. An der Reihenfolge und inhaltlich ändere ich nichts mehr, wenn uns auffällt das wir etwas umstellen, ergänzen oder ändern müssen, ist dies über die Moderatoren kein Thema. 

Ich werde das neue Thema wie von "Alki" gewünscht" im Vorbereitungsforum rein stellen, sowie ihn und "soth" noch persönlich anschreiben. 

Die alten angehefteten Themen werde ich im Allgemeinen noch einmal ansprechen, die sind ja nicht nur in der Kaufberatung teilweise längst überholt. 

Danke an alle die sich beteiligt und auch abgestimmt haben !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Lordac (4. August 2019)

Servus,

seit der Umstellung sind ein paar Wochen vergangen, und ich hab mir zwischendurch ein paar Notizen gemacht und werde das ein oder andere an der Formulierung ändern/anpassen, dies hier aber erst mal vorschlagen.
Der Übersicht halber packe ich sowohl die Frage, als auch die Anmerkung zusammen.



> *1.)* Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandenes System*?
> 1.) Bitte gib dein vorhandenes System möglichst genau an, auch wenn du denkst, dass man alles austauschen muss; beim *Netzteil* sind *Modellangabe* und *Alter* wichtig!


Hier kommt es immer wieder vor, das zwar alles aufgelistet wird, aber der Themenersteller die Teile verschenkt/weitergibt, verkaufen will, oder entsorgt. Dies führt hier und da zu Missverständnissen wenn dies von uns überlesen wird, aus dem Grund würde ich es wie folgt schreiben:
*1.) *Gibt es Komponenten die du *weiterverwenden* möchtest?
1.) Bitte gib die Komponenten möglichst genau an; beim *Netzteil* sind *Modellangabe* und *Alter* wichtig!

Wie schon einmal vorgeschlagen, könnte man auch eine Auflistung machen, damit nichts vergessen wird:


Spoiler



CPU:
CPU-Kühler:
Mainboard;
RAM:
Speichermedien:
Grafikkarte:
Netzteil: *Modellangabe* und *Alter*!
Gehäuse: 
Gehäuselüfter:
Laufwerk:





> *2.)* Welche *Auflösung* und *Frequenz* hat dein Monitor?
> 2.) Falls du nicht weißt, welche Auflösung oder Frequenz dein Monitor hat (= Rechtsklick auf den Desktop --> Bildschirmauflösung), nenn uns einfach die Modellbezeichnung.


Hier ist mir aufgefallen das wir nicht darauf eingehen ob jemand vielleicht zwei oder drei Bildschirme zum spielen verwendet, dies wirkt sich auf die Grafikkartenempfehlung aus. Hier würde ich evtl. nur die Anmerkung erweitern:
2.) Falls du nicht weißt, welche Auflösung oder Frequenz dein Monitor hat (= Rechtsklick auf den Desktop --> Bildschirmauflösung), nenn uns einfach die Modellbezeichnung.
Wenn du mehrere Bildschirme nutzt, gib bitte an *welche* es sind, und auf *wie vielen* davon das Spiel läuft!



> *3.)* *Wann* soll der neue PC *spätestens* gekauft, bzw. der *vorhandene* aufgerüstet werden?
> 3.) Der Hardwaremarkt ist zum Teil sehr schnelllebig, eine konkrete Zusammenstellung macht nur Sinn, wenn zeitnah (1-2 Wochen) gekauft werden soll.


Folgende Änderung würde ich gern machen:
*3.)* *Wann* soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der *vorhandene* aufgerüstet werden?
3.) Der Hardwaremarkt ist zum Teil sehr schnelllebig, bitte gib einen Zeitraum an (z.B. in 1-2 Wochen), damit wir einen Anhaltspunkt haben ob eine konkrete Zusammenstellung schon Sinn macht, oder man noch besser damit wartet.



> *9.*) Traust du dir zu, die CPU zu *übertakten*?
> 9.) Übertakten kann Mehrleistung bringen, allerdings steigt dadurch in der Regel der Stromverbrauch der CPU, was ggf. bessere Kühlung und bessere Spannungsversorgung auf dem Mainboard nötig macht, und es sind (mehr oder weniger aufwändige) Einstellungen im BIOS / UEFI nötig.


Bei diesem Punkt gefällt mir die Formulierung nach wie vor nicht zu 100%, mir fällt allerdings nichts passenderes ein. Dazu kommt das ich der Meinung bin das diese Frage für die Masse der Leute, mittlerweile nicht mehr relevant ist. 
Die neuen, und teilweise auch alten Ryzen-CPUs haben kaum Übertaktungsspielraum, und bei den K-CPUs von Intel empfiehlt man in der Regel eh mind. ein relativ günstiges Z390-Mainboard wie z.B. das MSI Z390-A Pro, um schnelleren Arbeitsspeicher nutzen zu können. 
Viele CPUs takten je nach Kühllösung nahe an ihr Maximum, und die Intel-Mainboards (zumindest die Z390 - soweit ich weiß), haben geben per Werkseinstellung die TDP pauschal frei, hier muss man also selbst eingreifen wenn man die CPU mit Intel-Spezifikation laufen lassen möchte. 
Wenn jemand die CPUs wirklich bis an ihr Maximum bringen möchte, oder z.B. den Turbo auf alle Kernen legen will, wird er sich selbst so gut auskennen und dies im Fall der Fälle sicherlich von selbst mitteilen. 
Aus dem Grund würde ich die Frage ganz raus nehmen, wie seht ihr das?

In einem Thema kam der Vorschlag das man einen "Musterfragebogen" einfügt, dies könnte man analog zu den Fragen und Anmerkungen auch in einem Spoiler machen.

Als letzten Punkt wollte ich euch noch fragen wie ihr die Trennung von Fragen und Anmerkungen findet? Die Abstimmung war ja sehr knapp, und in den Wochen der Umstellung hat man ja doch ein paar Eindrücke sammeln können, ob die Leute welche Beratung suchen dies nutzen, oder außen vor lassen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## 9Strike (7. August 2019)

Find eigentlich alles ganz sinnvoll, vor allem das mit dem OC und dem Musterfragenbogen.

Hier hätte ich jedoch Bedenken:



Lordac schrieb:


> Hier kommt es immer wieder vor, das zwar alles aufgelistet wird, aber der Themenersteller die Teile verschenkt/weitergibt, verkaufen will, oder entsorgt. Dies führt hier und da zu Missverständnissen wenn dies von uns überlesen wird, aus dem Grund würde ich es wie folgt schreiben:
> *1.) *Gibt es Komponenten die du *weiterverwenden* möchtest?
> 1.) Bitte gib die Komponenten möglichst genau an; beim *Netzteil* sind *Modellangabe* und *Alter* wichtig!



Ich bin zwar inzwischen nur noch "passives Mitglied" bei den Beratungen, aber es kam zmdst bei mir schon öfters mal vor, dass jmd eine noch taugliche CPU oder Ram wegwerfen wollte, obwohl man es noch gut hätte verwenden können. Wenn man _nur_ fragt, was der TE verwenden will, weiß man ja noch nicht ob er bestimmte Sache nicht weiterverwenden will weil er sie verschenken will oder weil er denkt man müsste sie ersetzen.

Andere Sache, rein ästhetischer Natur: Die Nummerierung ist teilweise fett, teilweise nur die Klammern und teilweise gar nicht. Ich persönlich finde es schöner wenn es nicht fett ist, auf jeden Fall sollte aber es einheitlich sein.

... und noch ne Sache: wie siehts eig mit den drei anderen angepinnten Themen aus? Du wolltest doch mal die Mods anschreiben...?


----------



## Lordac (11. August 2019)

Servus,

danke für die Rückmeldung.



> Andere Sache, rein ästhetischer Natur: Die Nummerierung ist teilweise fett, teilweise nur die Klammern und teilweise gar nicht.


Ich passe das an!



> ... und noch ne Sache: wie siehts eig mit den drei anderen angepinnten Themen aus? Du wolltest doch mal die Mods anschreiben...?


Ja, die Moderatoren wollen sich in diesem Jahr treffen, wo unter anderem dieses Thema besprochen werden soll. Es gibt aber wohl Probleme einen passenden Termin für alle zu finden, da müssen wir also geduldig sein...

Hier nun ein überarbeiteter Vorschlag:

*Fragebogen:
*


Spoiler



1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC*? 

2.) Welche *Auflösung* und *Frequenz* hat dein Monitor? 

3.) *Wann* soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der *vorhandene* aufgerüstet werden?

4.) Gibt es *abgesehen* von der *PC-Hardware* noch etwas, was du brauchst? 

5.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

6.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?

7.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?

8.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*?



*Anmerkungen:
*


Spoiler



1.) Bitte gib dein vorhandenes System und/oder schon neu gekaufte Komponenten möglichst genau an.

CPU:
 CPU-Kühler:
 Mainboard:
 RAM:
 Speichermedien:
 Grafikkarte:
 Netzteil: *Modell-* und Leistungsangabe (z.B. Straight Power E9-CM 480W), nur Hersteller und Watt reicht meist nicht aus!
 Gehäuse: 
 Laufwerk:

Solltest du keinen PC oder Teile haben, oder den vorhandenen weitergeben/verkaufen wollen, schreibst du einfach: "nichts vorhanden".

2.) Falls du nicht weißt, welche Auflösung oder Frequenz dein Monitor hat (= Rechtsklick auf den Desktop --> Bildschirmauflösung), nenn uns einfach die Modellbezeichnung.
 Wenn du mehrere Bildschirme nutzt, gib bitte an *welche* es sind, und auf *wie vielen* davon das Spiel läuft!

 3.) Der Hardwaremarkt ist zum Teil sehr schnelllebig, bitte gib einen Zeitraum an (z.B. in 1-2 Wochen), damit wir einen Anhaltspunkt haben ob eine konkrete Zusammenstellung schon Sinn macht, oder man noch besser damit wartet.

 4.) z.B. Monitor (welche Größe, Auflösung und Frequenz soll er haben?), Betriebssystem, Maus, Tastatur, Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer...

 5.) Falls du Hilfe beim Zusammenbau brauchst, und niemanden im Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis hast, dann schau ob du dir hier Hilfe holen kannst: Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

 6.) Diese Summe beinhaltet den PC (bzw. einzelne Komponenten), alles was du bei Punkt 4.) genannt hast, und mögliche Kosten für den Zusammenbau!

 7.) Gib bitte die Spiele / Programme an, welche du am häufigsten spielst / verwendest, bzw. was der PC können soll.
Bei einem geplanten Streaming-PC, ist es wichtig das du uns nennst *Wo* gestreamt werden soll (z.B. Twitch), und mit welche *Auflösung* und *FPS* (z.B. 1080p@60).

 8.) Am besten schreibst du, wie viel Speicherplatz auf einer schnellen SSD sein soll, und für wie viel eine langsamere Magnetfestplatte (HDD) reicht.

9.) Besondere Wünsche sind z.B. Ansprüche an die Größe oder das Design des Gehäuses, optisches Laufwerk, Lautstärke, WLAN, ...



*Musterfragebogen:
*


Spoiler



Hier ist eines von vielen sehr guten Beispielen wie eine Anfrage aussehen könnte: *Neuer Allzweck-Rechner (Ryzen 3700X?) als Ersatz für 10 Jahre altes System*



Ich werde "Divers" kontaktieren und um Erlaubnis fragen; ob man nun den Link verwendet, oder ich seinen Startbeitrag rein kopieren soll, weiß ich noch nicht genau. 

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Discocoonnect (12. August 2019)

Hey, mir ist was aufgefallen und ich habe einen Vorschlag.

Oftmals ist ein Aufrüstgrund die Vermutung eines Bottlenecks. Damit man nicht immer die einzelnen Schritten den Personen, die beraten werden, jedes mal erklären muss bzw. auflisten muss, würde ich vorschlagen eine solche Auflistung in den Fragebogen einzubauen oder als eigenen Beitrag anzupinnen.

Gruß
Discoconnect


----------



## 9Strike (13. August 2019)

Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Hey, mir ist was aufgefallen und ich habe einen Vorschlag.
> 
> Oftmals ist ein Aufrüstgrund die Vermutung eines Bottlenecks. Damit man nicht immer die einzelnen Schritten den Personen, die beraten werden, jedes mal erklären muss bzw. auflisten muss, würde ich vorschlagen eine solche Auflistung in den Fragebogen einzubauen oder als eigenen Beitrag anzupinnen.
> 
> ...



Ich meine da gibts schon einen Beitrag zu im Forum, dazu könnte man auf jeden Fall verlinken. Ich geh mal suchen...

Hab jetzt nichts aktuelles gefunden, vllt verwechsel ich es mit einem Beitrag aus dem cb Forum.


----------



## Lordac (13. August 2019)

Servus,

ich finde die Idee gut, würde aber auf keinem Fall ein weiteres Thema oben anpinnen, da sind ja jetzt schon zu viele... 
Je mehr dort sind, desto weniger werden sie meiner Meinung nach beachtet, man muss ja jetzt schon froh sein wenn der Fragebogen, und die Beispielkonfigurationen gefunden werden. Vor allem letzte machen viel Arbeit wenn sie aktuell gehalten werden, dafür werden sie eigentlich leider zu wenig genutzt.

Ich könnte wir vorstellen das wir den Vorschlag als Punkt 3.) zum Fragebogen nehmen, z.B. 



> 3.) W*elche *Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?


Als Anmerkung könnten wir dann die zwei Aufzählungen von "HisN" nehmen:
3. ) Bitte Installiere den MSI-Afterburner *klick* + *klack*, und lass dir folgende Werte im gewünschten Spiel anzeigen: Auslastung von GPU, VRAM, RAM, sowie die FPS.

Anhand der Werte kannst du folgende Rückschlüsse ziehen:
- Grafikkarte voll ausgelastet und zu wenig FPS: eine schnellere Grafikkarte ist nötig
- VRAM voll und zu wenig FPS: Grafikkarte mit mehr VRAM kaufen
- RAM zu mehr als 80% gefüllt: mehr RAM kaufen
- nichts davon: CPU zu langsam, neue CPU kaufen, ggf. Unterbau erneuen

Um die CPU zu testen (wie viele FPS schafft sie), gehst du wie folgt vor:
- Auflösung im Spiel 640x480 - oder so gering wie möglich
- ohne Anti-Aliasing
- Ambient-Occlusion aus, Texturen auf Minimum

Mit dieser Vorgehensweise findest du selbst raus was limitiert, dies hilft uns dich schnell und konkret zu beraten!

Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß Lordac


----------



## 9Strike (14. August 2019)

Evtl kann man noch erwähnen, dass man das bei AMD direkt im Treiber nachgucken kann, MSI Afterburner muss man da nicht zwingend benutzen. Hab aber leider erstmal kein Rechner mehr mit Windows/AMD um dir zu sagen wie man das Overlay anmacht.

Alternativ anstatt die Anmerkungen noch länger zu machen könnte man vllt einen neuen Spoiler machen, müsste man gucken was übersichtlicher aussieht.


----------



## Lordac (14. August 2019)

Servus,

ich würde nicht zu viele verschiedene Optionen anbieten, auch weil ich mich z.B. nicht damit auskenne wie man etwas im Treiber nachschaut. Mit dem Afterburner bekommt man letztlich alle, und wenn jemand weiß wie er im Treiber nachsieht, dann ist es für ihn leichter. 

Du meinst also das man den optional "neuen" Punkt 3.) im Fragebogen weg lässt, und dann z.B. einen vierten Spoiler macht, z.B.

*Leistungsdiagnose PC*


Spoiler



Bitte Installiere den MSI-Afterburner *klick* + *klack*, und lass dir folgende Werte im gewünschten Spiel anzeigen: Auslastung von GPU, VRAM, RAM, sowie die FPS.

Anhand der Werte kannst du folgende Rückschlüsse ziehen:
- Grafikkarte voll ausgelastet und zu wenig FPS: eine schnellere Grafikkarte ist nötig
- VRAM voll und zu wenig FPS: Grafikkarte mit mehr VRAM kaufen
- RAM zu mehr als 80% gefüllt: mehr RAM kaufen
- nichts davon: CPU zu langsam, neue CPU kaufen, ggf. Unterbau erneuen

Um die CPU zu testen (wie viele FPS schafft sie), gehst du wie folgt vor:
- Starte die Spiele um die es dir geht.
- Stell sie so ein, wie sie mit der neuen Grafikkarte laufen sollen (z.B. Ultra).
- Stell *nur* die Auflösung, Anti-Aliasing, Ambient-Occlusion und Textur-Auflösung auf den kleinsten Wert bzw. aus, und du siehst wie viele FPS deine CPU schafft.



Ich hab da "HisN" gefragt und den Text noch etwas optimiert. 

Wenn wir das so machen, fragen wir aber mit dem Fragebogen letztlich nicht ab was limitiert, und müssen immer auf die "Leistungsdiagnose" verweisen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Discocoonnect (14. August 2019)

Anmerken möchte ich noch, wenn man das grob und kurz nachgucken möchte, kann man doch mittlerweile den Task-Manager nutzen, nicht? Selbst wenn es kleine Differenzen in den Angaben geben sollte, sollten die nicht so extrem ausfallen. Natürlich ist der MSI Afterburner da besser, was auch die Anzahl der Anzeigen angeht. Eine wirklich längere Kurve fehlt auch beim Task-Manger.
Ich kann mir nämlich vorstellen, dass das manchen komisch vorkommt, wenn sie vorher noch ein Programm installieren sollen. Viele werden davon gehört haben, manche nicht.

Den MSI Afterburner zu empfehlen, halte ich sonst für vollkommen richtig.


----------



## 9Strike (14. August 2019)

Der Taskmanager geht halt nicht als Overlay, dafür braucht man einen zweiten Bildschirm.
Was das AMD Treiber Ding angeht: das ist afaik standardmäßig aktiv und lässt sich mit nem Hotkey einblenden, man müsste also nur den Standard Hotkey nachgucken und als Nebenbemerkung einfügen.
Der Hotkey steht irgendwo bei Spiele->Global, vt kann jmd mit ner AMD Karte den schnell nachgucken.


----------



## Lordac (15. August 2019)

Servus,

wenn das mit dem AMD Treiber einfach ist und es jemand formuliert/aufzeigt würde ich das ergänzen, ansonsten pauschl bei der Afterburner-Lösung bleiben.

Wenn wir es als Punkt 3.) einfügen, könnte man es in der Anmerkung auch mit dem Spoiler lösen:

3. ) Bitte Installiere den MSI-Afterburner *klick* + *klack*, und lass dir folgende Werte im gewünschten Spiel anzeigen: Auslastung von GPU, VRAM, RAM, sowie die FPS.



Spoiler



Anhand der Werte kannst du folgende Rückschlüsse ziehen:
- Grafikkarte voll ausgelastet und zu wenig FPS: eine schnellere Grafikkarte ist nötig
- VRAM voll und zu wenig FPS: Grafikkarte mit mehr VRAM kaufen
- RAM zu mehr als 80% gefüllt: mehr RAM kaufen
- nichts davon: CPU zu langsam, neue CPU kaufen, ggf. Unterbau erneuen

Um die CPU zu testen (wie viele FPS schafft sie), gehst du wie folgt vor:
- Auflösung im Spiel 640x480 - oder so gering wie möglich
- ohne Anti-Aliasing
- Ambient-Occlusion aus, Texturen auf Minimum

 Mit dieser Vorgehensweise findest du selbst raus was limitiert, dies hilft uns dich schnell und konkret zu beraten!



Ich denke das ist besser, als einen vierten Spoiler einzufügen, auf den wir dann immer extra verweisen müssen, was meint ihr?

Von "Divers" kam das OK seinen Thema als Link, oder Text zu verwenden.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## simosh (16. April 2020)

Hi Lordac, ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle 30 Seiten hier durchgelesen, aber durch die neueste Anfrage von Westbrook mit vorhandenen (nicht klar beschriebenen) Teilen hab ich mich gefragt, warum nicht einfach CPU / GPU Z empfohlen wird. Ist schon klar, falls da tiefere Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen wären, bringt einem die Erklärung rund um Afterburner schon was, aber so in generell für jemand der sich gar nicht auskennt? Allein von den Angaben die Westbrook gemacht hat, lassen sich pauschal für Kenner doch günstige Verbesserungspotentiale sehen (SSD, GPU, RAM?).


----------



## Westbrook (16. April 2020)

simosh schrieb:


> Hi Lordac, ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle 30 Seiten hier durchgelesen, aber durch die neueste Anfrage von Westbrook mit vorhandenen (nicht klar beschriebenen) Teilen hab ich mich gefragt, warum nicht einfach CPU / GPU Z empfohlen wird. Ist schon klar, falls da tiefere Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen wären, bringt einem die Erklärung rund um Afterburner schon was, aber so in generell für jemand der sich gar nicht auskennt? Allein von den Angaben die Westbrook gemacht hat, lassen sich pauschal für Kenner doch günstige Verbesserungspotentiale sehen (SSD, GPU, RAM?).



Den CPU / GPU Z habe ich dann auch genommen


----------



## Lordac (17. April 2020)

Servus simosh,





simosh schrieb:


> ...durch die neueste Anfrage von Westbrook mit vorhandenen (nicht klar beschriebenen) Teilen hab ich mich gefragt, warum nicht einfach CPU / GPU Z empfohlen wird.


dein Vorschlag ist sehr gut, ich werde es heute oder morgen einpflegen lassen.

Ich war gestern schon auf den Sprung und mir ist CPU-/GPU-Z nicht eingefallen...

Der Hinweis auf den Afterburner soll die Leute etwas motivieren sich selbst mit ihrem PC und seinen Leistungsdaten zu beschäftigen.
Dies ist besser wie wenn wir aus der Ferne eine Einschätzung ins "Blaue" machen.

Bei entsprechend älteren Hardware ist dies natürlich nicht nötig.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Lordac (29. April 2020)

Servus,

ich habe heute endlich beim Fragebogen die Anmerkungen ganz leicht überarbeitet, und er wurde auch schon aktualisiert.

Neben dem Hinweis auf CPU-Z, GPU-Z und dem Aufkleber beim Netzteil, habe ich den Link zum MSI-Afterburner direkt zur MSI-Seite geändert, und bei den Wünschen auch ein paar Sachen wie z.B. WLAN, USB C-3.1... mit Links versehen, falls da etwas nicht klar sein sollte.

Für weitere Anregungen/Verbesserungen bin ich immer zu haben!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Maike0902 (10. November 2020)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin hier an der richtigen Stelle.

Ich suche für meinen Sohn einen Gaming-PC, ich als Mutti habe natürlich keine Ahnung.  Er Wird jetzt 11 und spielt am liebsten Fortnite. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben, worauf ich achten sollte oder könnt mir sogar einen PC empfehlen. Ich versuche seit Wochen etwas durch zu sehen, aber ich muss ehrlich gestehen, das es mir nicht gelingt welcher Prozessor der richtige ist, wo viel GB nötig sind,etc...

Ich beantworte mal soweit ich kann, die Fragen:


2.) Welche *Auflösung* und *Frequenz* hat dein Monitor?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AOC Gaming C24G1 59,9 cm (23,6 Zoll) Curved Monitor (FHD, HDMI, 1ms Reaktionszeit, DisplayPort, 144 Hz, 1920 x 1080 Pixel, Free-Sync) schwarz 

3.) *Welche *Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?

Bitte was? 

4.) *Wann* soll der neue PC gekauft werden?

bis spätestens Mitte Dezember

6.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

Gerne schon komplett zusammengebaut

7.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?

600-700€

8.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?

Fortnite

9.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?

Habe da leider keine Erfahrungen, er soll hauptsächlich zum Zocken genutzt werden.

10.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*?

Schön wäre ein Gehäuse, was leuchtet oder man innen LED´s sieht.



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und bedanke mich im voraus.

Viele Grüße

Maike


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

Hallo Maike!

Sehr vorbildlich von dir, dass du den Fragebogen ausgefüllt hast 
Allerdings bist du hier drin eigentlich Falsch, ein eigenes, neues Thema wäre viel besser, dann sehen es mehr Leute und dir wird geholfen.

Entweder hilft dir einer der Moderatoren dass zu ändern, oder du eröffnest einfach ein neues Thema und dann legen wir los.

MfG Eule

PS: Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Lordac (10. Dezember 2021)

Servus,

da im Thema *PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Dezember 19)* bis auf die Reaktion von "9Strike" am 25. März 2021, seit einem Jahr keine Rückmeldung, und seit zwei Jahren nichts mehr aktualisiert wurde (bitte nicht als "Vorwurf"/Wertung verstehen!), werde ich den Hinweis im *Fragebogen* auf die Beispielkonfigurationen vorübergehend raus nehmen.

Vielleicht formuliere ich den Satz aber z.B. so um:
_"Um sich vorab schon einmal etwas zu informieren, kann man sich ein paar aktuelle Beratungsthemen anschauen."_

Was haltet ihr davon?

Im Zuge dessen, kann man natürlich auch den Fragebogen selbst auf den Prüfstand stellen, und ggf. etwas ändern/anpassen.

In letzter Zeit fällt auf das die Anmerkungen zu den Fragen scheinbar nicht gefunden (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann), oder einfach nicht gelesen werden. 

Es macht vielleicht Sinn es klarer zu formulieren, z.B. _"Anmerkungen/Erklärungen zum Fragebogen"_, optional mit _"- bitte lesen!"_ dazu.

Eine Verknüpfung von Fragen und der Anmerkung/Erklärung dazu finde ich nach wie vor nicht gut, da es meiner Meinung dann zu viel Text ist, und es unübersichtlich wird.

Ich bin jedenfalls offen für Vorschläge, sei es zu den erwähnten, oder anderen Punkten!

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## chill_eule (11. Dezember 2021)

Wie wäre es, wenn du den Thread von @9Strike übernimmst?

Du bist ja einer unserer fleißigsten Berater hier im Forum 

Die Anmerkungen im Fragebogen würde ich deutlich entschlacken/kürzen und dann aus dem Spoiler rausnehmen.
Ebenfalls wäre es evlt. sinnvoll die Anmerkungen an die erste Stelle zu setzen, vor den eigentlichen Fragebogen, dann eben als "Anleitung" oder "Disclaimer".


----------



## cordonbleu (11. Dezember 2021)

Wäre es evtl möglich/technisch umzusetzen, den Fragebogen beim Erstellen eines Freds in der Unterkategorie direkt als Text  im Startpost mit einzubinden? 
Ich denke, der würde dann häufiger/immer ausgefüllt werden. Das Raussuchen und Kopieren ist scheinbar für viele zu aufwendig. Etwas unintuitiv ist es tatsächlich, muss ich zugeben. Gerade als ahnungsloser Neuling. 
In diesem Zuge würde ich evtl. auch Frage 3 raus nehmen und an deren Stelle Frage 8 einsetzen. Denn die wenigsten wissen, wo das Problem liegt. Dafür aber besser, was sie künftig mit dem Rechner machen/spielen wollen und zusammen mit den Altkomponenten können die fleißigen Berater hier im Forum da schneller zum Ziel führen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2021)

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich das solche Beispielkonfigurationen wenig bringen.
Sie machen viel Arbeit aber  werden kaum beachtet. Irgendwann hat man keine Lust mehr.
Individuelle Konfigurationen sind angepasster und flexibler.

Den Fragebogen für das erstellen von Beratungsthreads finde ich eigentlich ok.
Nur besteht auch hier das Problem das er oft nicht beachtet/gelesen wird.
Aber mehr als anpinnen kann man das Thema ja nicht.

*Edit:* Wobei die Beispielkonfigurationen immerhin 328K Aufrufe haben.

Aber trotzdem machen spontane und individuelle Configs mehr Sinn.


----------



## Lordac (11. Dezember 2021)

Servus,


chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du den Thread von @9Strike übernimmst?





RyzA schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich das solche Beispielkonfigurationen wenig bringen.





RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei die Beispielkonfigurationen immerhin 328K Aufrufe haben.


Für mich ist hier einen dringender Handlungsbedarf, weil die Beispielkonfigurationen durch die Bank überholt sind.

Entweder übernimmt dies jemand, oder man sollte sich nicht mehr anheften, dies hab ich bereits Stephan geschrieben.
Dazu schreib ich aber nachher was im Thema PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Dezember 19), sonst wird das hier zweigleisig.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Die Anmerkungen im Fragebogen würde ich deutlich entschlacken/kürzen und dann aus dem Spoiler rausnehmen.


Ich seh schon Möglichkeiten die Anmerkungen zu kürzen, ich finde aber nicht das es zu viel Text/Informationen sind.

Wenn man aber z.B. die Auflistung der Hardwarekomponenten vom Punkt 1.) raus nimmt, kann man darauf warten das XY vergessen/nicht genannt wird, aber das ist auch jetzt schon so.

Das "Hauptproblem" ist meiner Meinung nach das sie gar nicht gelesen werden, und dann spielt es keine Rolle wie ausführlich sie sind.

Wenn es aber jemand geschafft hat das angeheftete Thema anzuklicken, dann ist es mir ein Rätsel warum man sich neben dem Fragebogen selbst, nicht auch die anderen beiden Spoiler anschaut.

Das Thema ist für mich sehr aufgeräumt/übersichtlich, und die drei Spoiler sollten nicht zu übersehen sein.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ebenfalls wäre es evlt. sinnvoll die Anmerkungen an die erste Stelle zu setzen, vor den eigentlichen Fragebogen, dann eben als "Anleitung" oder "Disclaimer".


Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, auch wenn dann die Übersichtlichkeit etwas leidet.


cordonbleu schrieb:


> Wäre es evtl möglich/technisch umzusetzen, den Fragebogen beim Erstellen eines Freds in der Unterkategorie direkt als Text  im Startpost mit einzubinden?


Ich habe so etwas schon einmal wegen eines anderen Themas angefragt, man müsste sich da wohl an die Entwickler der Forensoftware wenden.


cordonbleu schrieb:


> Das Raussuchen und Kopieren ist scheinbar für viele zu aufwendig.


Ich denk es liegt an den Leuten selbst, ohne das böse oder ähnlich zu meinen.

Viele machen sich scheinbar gar keine Gedanken wenn sie sich an ein Forum wenden, da werden angeheftete Themen nicht beachtet, grundlegende Dinge wie z.B. ein Budget oder der Anwendungszweck nicht genannt, oder nach "banalen" Dingen gefragt, welche man innerhalb weniger Sekunden selbst über Google hätte finden können.


cordonbleu schrieb:


> Etwas unintuitiv ist es tatsächlich, muss ich zugeben. Gerade als ahnungsloser Neuling.


Aber auch hier gibt es Gegenbeispiele, "Handreek" ist seit gestern Abend Mitglied, er hat ohne zutun den Fragebogen gefunden, und ihn sehr sorgfältig genutzt: Komplettzusammenstellung Gaming-, Streaming- und Produktivitäts-PC.

Es ist also kein "Hexenwerk", auch für einen Neuling!

Vielleicht würde es auch helfen die angehefteten Themen zu entschlacken, da hab ich Stephan bereits erneut eine Nachricht geschickt.


cordonbleu schrieb:


> In diesem Zuge würde ich evtl. auch Frage 3 raus nehmen und an deren Stelle Frage 8 einsetzen. Denn die wenigsten wissen, wo das Problem liegt.


Das ist aber ehrlich gesagt ein Hauptansatz von mir, und da bin ich sehr einer Meinung mit "HisN".

Man kann die Leute nur schwer/gar nicht "erziehen", was mir völlig klar ist.
Wenn man aber versucht die Nutzer eines PCs ein wenig mit in´s Boot zu holen, dann werden sie selbständiger.

Jemand hat vor einigen Wochen treffenderweise sinngemäß geschrieben, gib mir jeden Tag einen Fisch und ich bin satt, gib mir eine Angel und zeig mir wie man fischt, dann kann ich mich selbst versorgen.

Es gab schon sehr viele Themen wo Leute eine neue CPU mit z.T. einen neuen Unterbau kaufen wollten, aber klar die GPU die Ursache für die fehlenden FPS war.
Dem ein oder anderen konnte man dadurch die Augen öffnen, und das Verständnis für die Funktionsweise eines PCs vermitteln. 

Gerade wenn man über den MSI-Afterburner die Zahlen des eigenes PCs, im selbst gespielten Spiel sieht, wirkt das oftmals!

Das dies ein "Kampf gegen Windmühlen" ist, weiß ich aber auch...


RyzA schrieb:


> Den Fragebogen für das erstellen von Beratungsthreads finde ich eigentlich ok.
> Nur besteht auch hier das Problem das er oft nicht beachtet/gelesen wird.
> Aber mehr als anpinnen kann man das Thema ja nicht.


Ja, leider.
Deshalb will ich da auch nicht unbedingt zu viel auf "links" drehen, was vermeintlich nichts bringt.

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## chill_eule (11. Dezember 2021)

Lordac schrieb:


> Ich seh schon Möglichkeiten die Anmerkungen zu kürzen, ich finde aber nicht das es zu viel Text/Informationen sind.


Und selbst wenn es sehr viele Information/Text sind, auch diese kann man geordnet Unterbringen 
Beispiel: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ern-fps-problemen-und-streikenden-pcs.611240/

Auf den/die entsprechenden Unterpunkt(e) (Punkt 3. und folgende) im Guide von @HisN könntest du ja im Fragebogen verlinken, anstatt die Anleitung selbst zu geben.

Also, wie gesagt: 

Spoiler weglassen. 
Die Anmerkungen an erste Stelle setzen (evtl. etwas einkürzen) und 
den Fragebogen zum kopieren dann ans Ende.
Du darfst dich gerne im Vorbereitungsforum austoben @Lordac 

Zum Thema Beispielkonfigurationen: 
Aktuell (bzw. eben nicht mehr aktuell ) hat @9Strike 12(!) Konfigurationen bzw. Preisbereiche in der Liste.
Wenn man das auf 4-5 eindampft macht die Pflege schon mal deutlich weniger Arbeit.
Haarklein jede Komponente muss auch nicht unbedingt in der Konfiguration sein, bwps. das Gehäuse kann man weg lassen mMn. 
(Und aktuell sogar die Grafikkarte, bei den Preisen )


CPU  
passenden Kühler
Mainboard
RAM
SSD
Als Grundgerüst für 4-5 verschiedene Budgets.

Netzteile könnte man allgemein 2-3 Modelle vorschlagen, fast unabhängig vom Budget.
Bspw: 
Netzteil X mit 300/400W für Officerechner
Netzteil Y mit 550W für folgende Grafikkarten...
Netzteil Z mit 750W für folgende Grafikkarten...

Es kommt ja fast nur drauf an, welche Grafikkarte im System hängt.

Genau so könnte man 2-3 beliebte und gute Gehäuse vorschlagen. Die sind auch fast unabhängig vom Budget und definitiv ja immer Geschmacksache.

Aktuell wäre dann ein Hinweis auf die Grafikkarten und deren Leistung für verschiedene Auflösungen ausreichend.
Wenn die Preise sich irgendwann mal wieder etwas erholen, kann man wieder anfangen konkrete Modelle zu empfehlen. Bzw. nicht Modelle sondern eine Reihe/einen Chip. Denn das ganze "drumherum" ist, bis auf die Lautstärke evtl, meistens auch nicht kaufentscheidend, sondern nur: FPS/€
etc.


----------



## Lordac (11. Dezember 2021)

Servus,


chill_eule schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es sehr viele Information/Text sind, auch diese kann man geordnet Unterbringen
> Beispiel: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ern-fps-problemen-und-streikenden-pcs.611240/
> 
> Auf den/die entsprechenden Unterpunkt(e) (Punkt 3. und folgende) im Guide von @HisN könntest du ja im Fragebogen verlinken, anstatt die Anleitung selbst zu geben.


daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber ganz ehrlich und die Arbeit von "HisN" in Ehren, aber wenn schon das auf das Wesentliche runtergebrochene im Punkt 3.) der Anmerkungen für viele zu viel ist, wie sieht es dann mit dem kompletten Thema von "HisN" aus? 

Die wenigsten werden sich die Mühe machen den gewünschten Punkt, oder gar das ganze Thema zu lesen.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Also, wie gesagt:
> 
> Spoiler weglassen.
> Die Anmerkungen an erste Stelle setzen (evtl. etwas einkürzen) und
> ...


Ich bastel nachher mal ein wenig  !

Wie gesagt bin ich da jederzeit offen für Anregungen wie man es besser machen könnte!


chill_eule schrieb:


> Zum Thema Beispielkonfigurationen:


Das sollten wir im anderen Thema fortführen.

Sollte das in irgendeiner Form überarbeitet werden, würde ich das Thema eh komplett neu machen.

Nur kurz dazu:


chill_eule schrieb:


> Aktuell wäre dann ein Hinweis auf die Grafikkarten und deren Leistung für verschiedene Auflösungen ausreichend.


Für meine Ansichten werde ich regelmäßig in der Luft zerrissen, hier nur ein aktuelles von vielen Beispielen: **klick**.

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## chill_eule (11. Dezember 2021)

Lordac schrieb:


> Für meine Ansichten werde ich regelmäßig in der Luft zerrissen, hier nur ein aktuelles von vielen Beispielen:


Willkommen im Forum! 
Bei uns ist die Bandbreite an Gamern eben extrem vielfältig und breit.
Aber den "gesunden Mittelweg" in den jeweiligen Konfigurationen zu zeigen, dürfte ein guter Kompromiss sein.
Gewisse Karten schaffen im Mittel eine gewisse Auflösung. Die indivduellen Bedürfnisse werden dann ja eh meist gesondert in einem eigenen Beratungs-Thread erörtert.
Ich mein... Ich zock mit ner RX 580 in WQHD und habe dabei keinerlei Schmerzen 



Lordac schrieb:


> Wie gesagt bin ich da jederzeit offen für Anregungen wie man es besser machen könnte!


Wenn du im Vorbereitungsforum unterwegs bist, dann schaue ich und sicherlich auch ein paar der Kollegen mal rein 



Lordac schrieb:


> aber wenn schon das auf das Wesentliche runtergebrochene im Punkt 3.) der Anmerkungen für viele zu viel ist, wie sieht es dann mit dem kompletten Thema von "HisN" aus?


Man kann die Leute eben leider nicht zwingen


----------



## cordonbleu (11. Dezember 2021)

Lordac schrieb:


> Aber auch hier gibt es Gegenbeispiele, "Handreek" ist seit gestern Abend Mitglied, er hat ohne zutun den Fragebogen gefunden, und ihn sehr sorgfältig genutzt


Klar, Ausnahmen gibts immer. Ein Großteil schaffts aber eben nicht... 



Lordac schrieb:


> Ich habe so etwas schon einmal wegen eines anderen Themas angefragt, man müsste sich da wohl an die Entwickler der Forensoftware wenden.


Und was ist daraus geworden? 


Lordac schrieb:


> Das ist aber ehrlich gesagt ein Hauptansatz von mir, und da bin ich sehr einer Meinung mit "HisN".


Ist auch ein vernünftiger Ansatz, aber geht den meisten wohl zu weit?!


Lordac schrieb:


> Man kann die Leute nur schwer/gar nicht "erziehen", was mir völlig klar ist.
> Wenn man aber versucht die Nutzer eines PCs ein wenig mit in´s Boot zu holen, dann werden sie selbständiger.





Lordac schrieb:


> Jemand hat vor einigen Wochen treffenderweise sinngemäß geschrieben, gib mir jeden Tag einen Fisch und ich bin satt, gib mir eine Angel und zeig mir wie man fischt, dann kann ich mich selbst versorgen.


Beim Thema PC ist es für einige eben ein notwendiges Übel. Ich habs auch oftmals im Freundeskreis so, dass ich eben nach x Jahren gefragt werde, was man jetzt kaufen sollte. Dann gebe ich eine Empfehlung ab und die wird dann einfach gekauft. Mit dem Markt und dem Thema ansich wollen sich die Leute nicht tiefer oder gar lange befassen. Die gekauften Teile verrichten dann x Jahre ihren  Dienst und dann gehts von vorne los. Eigentlich auch nicht verwerflich - darf ja schließlich jeder seine Prioritäten legen, wie er mag. 


Lordac schrieb:


> aber ganz ehrlich und die Arbeit von "HisN" in Ehren, aber wenn schon das auf das Wesentliche runtergebrochene im Punkt 3.) der Anmerkungen für viele zu viel ist, wie sieht es dann mit dem kompletten Thema von "HisN" aus?


Das Thema ist eben nur für Leute interessant, die auch den entsprechenden Willen haben, sich damit in der Tiefe auseinander zu setzen. 
Ist eben wie mit vielem im Leben. Sich nicht drum kümmern müssen wird immer mehr zur Mode. Sieht man ja auch an den Autos mit ihrer Licht- & Scheibenwischerautomatik. Den Luftdruck regelmäßig prüfen & korrigieren kann man ja auch niemanden mehr zumuten. Daher Sensorik rein und gut ist. 
Analog dazu Staubsaugerroboter... 

Ich heiße das auch nicht alles gut - aber es ist eben so. 
Und nur weil man andere Ansichten vertritt, wird man ja nicht in der "Luft zerrissen". Ich finde es schön, dass hier verschiedene Standpunkte ausgetauscht werden. Dafür ist so ein Forum ja eigentlich auch da


----------



## Lordac (11. Dezember 2021)

Servus,


chill_eule schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum!


ich bin schon länger da wie du !


chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei uns ist die Bandbreite an Gamern eben extrem vielfältig und breit.


Die Grenzen sind z.T, ja auch fließend, und es hängt immer auch vom Spiel und den eigenen Ansprüchen hab.

Ich hab für mich trotzdem die Grafikkarten einen gewissen Auflösung zugeordnet, auch wenn man am Ende des Tages nie genug Leistung haben kann.

Wenn jemand wie kürzlich für ~ 4,2% mehr Leistung den Aufpreis von einer RTX3080Ti zu einer RTX3090 in Kauf nimmt, bitte schön!


chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn du im Vorbereitungsforum unterwegs bist, dann schaue ich und sicherlich auch ein paar der Kollegen mal rein


Der erste Entwurf steht, auch wenn ich ihn noch ungewohnt finde...

Damit auch alle anderen die Interesse haben einen Blick darauf werfen können, pack ich ihn hier in einen Spoiler:


Spoiler: Fragebogen 1.1



*Hallo,

hier bist du richtig wenn du einen komplett neuen PC, oder den vorhandenen aufrüsten möchtest!*

Damit wir dir schnell und gezielt helfen können, bitten wir um ein paar Angaben.

Lies dir vorab die Erklärung durch, kopiere dann die anschließenden Fragen in ein neu erstelltes, aussagekräftiges Thema, und beantworte sie so gut es geht!

*Erklärung der Fragen:*

1.) PC-Hardware:
Bitte gib dein vorhandenes System und/oder schon neu gekaufte Komponenten möglichst genau an.

Solltest du keinen PC oder Teile haben, oder den vorhandenen weitergeben/verkaufen wollen, musst du *nichts* angeben und machst z.B. drei Striche: *"---"*.

Falls du nicht weißt welche Komponenten in deinem PC stecken, hilft dir das Programm CPU-Z **klick**, und GPU-Z **klack** weiter.
Auf dem Netzteil ist in der Regel ein Aufkleber, da steht dann das Modell, die Wattzahl und der Hersteller drauf.

2.) Monitor:
Falls du nicht weißt, welche Auflösung (= Rechtsklick auf den Desktop --> Anzeigeeinstellungen --> Bildschirmauflösung), Frequenz oder variable Synchronisierung dein Monitor hat , nenne uns einfach die Modellbezeichnung!

3.) Anwendungszweck:
Gib bitte die Spiele / Programme an, welche du am häufigsten spielst / verwendest, bzw. was der PC können soll.

4.) Kaufzeitpunkt:
Bitte gib einen Kaufzeitpunkt an, damit wir einen Anhaltspunkt haben ob eine konkrete Zusammenstellung schon Sinn macht.

5.) sonstige gewünschte/benötigte Komponenten:
z.B. Monitor (Größe, Auflösung, Frequenz), Betriebssystem, Maus, Tastatur, Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer...

6.) Zusammenbau:
Falls du Hilfe brauchst, dann schau hier rein: *Die PCGH-Bastler*

7.) Budget:
Diese Summe beinhaltet die PC-Komponenten), Punkt 5.), und mögliche Kosten für den Zusammenbau!

8.) Speicherplatz:
Bitte gib an wie viel Speicherplatz auf einer schnellen SSD sein soll, und für wie viel eine langsamere Magnetfestplatte (HDD) reicht.

9.) Wünsche:
z.B. Größe/Design vom Gehäuse, USB-C 3.1 am Frontpanel, integrierte Lüftersteuerung, optisches Laufwerk, Lautstärke, WLAN, Bluetooth...

10. ) Wo hakt es:
Wenn du Interesse an der Materie hast, informierst du dich im Thema vom Kollegen "HisN":
*Erste-Hilfe-Guide zu Rucklern, FPS-Problemen und streikenden PCs*

*Die eigentlichen Fragen:*

1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC*?
2.) Welche *Auflösung*, *Frequenz* und *variable Synchronisierung* hat dein Monitor?
3.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?
4.) *Wann* soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der *vorhandene* aufgerüstet werden?
5.) Gibt es *abgesehen* von der *PC-Hardware* noch etwas, was du brauchst?
6.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden, oder der PC *fertig* zusammengebaut sein?
7.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?
8.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?
9.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*?
10.) *Welche *Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?


Wenn ihr Anregungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge zu diesem Thema habt, schaut bitte hier rein: *Fragebogen - Diskussionsthema*

Gruß Team PC-Zusammenstellen





cordonbleu schrieb:


> Ein Großteil schaffts aber eben nicht...


Leider nicht...


cordonbleu schrieb:


> Und was ist daraus geworden?


Ich habe hier den entsprechenden Link bekommen: **klick**.

Den Punkt habe ich aber nicht mehr weiter verfolgt, zum einen hatte ich nicht den Eindruck das es überhaupt gewünscht ist (bitte nicht als Wertung von "ZAM" verstehen), zum anderen ist mein Englisch auch nicht gut genug, da ich es nur noch selten brauch.


cordonbleu schrieb:


> Ist auch ein vernünftiger Ansatz, aber geht den meisten wohl zu weit?!


Ja, die meisten wollen einfach nur kaufen, und nicht dazu "genötigt" werden sich auch noch mit dem PC zu beschäftigen.

Ich finde halt das wir damit vielen helfen könnten, auch um in Zukunft selbst beurteilen zu können wo es hakt.


cordonbleu schrieb:


> Und nur weil man andere Ansichten vertritt, wird man ja nicht in der "Luft zerrissen". Ich finde es schön, dass hier verschiedene Standpunkte ausgetauscht werden. Dafür ist so ein Forum ja eigentlich auch da


Ich hab das bewusst etwas überspitz formuliert, hier und da reagiere ich aber ein wenig empfindlich, dass muss ich zugeben .

Bei den aktuellen PCGH-Benchmarks zu den GPUs ist leider eine RTX2070 Super/RX5700XT, sowie die RTX2080Ti als Speerspitze der letzten Generation nicht mehr vertreten.

Die beiden erstgenannten Grafikkarten waren die Standardempfehlung für einen WQHD-Monitor, und das ist noch nicht so lange her.
Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, ist eine RTX3060Ti von der Leistung her nicht weit weg von der RTX2080Ti (glaub um die 10%), aber vielen ist das zu wenig.

Die RTX2080Ti wurde fast ausschließlich für UHD oder eine ähnliche Auflösung empfohlen, und jetzt soll etwas weniger Leistung nicht für WQHD reichen?

Natürlich entwickeln sich die Spiele weiter, und die Anforderungen steigen.
Aber spielt plötzlich jeder die aktuellsten und leistungshungrigen AAA-Spiele, muss es unbedingt "Raytracing" in Top-Qualität sein, und spielen die Grafikkartenpreise keine Rolle?

Wie gestern an anderer Stelle geschrieben, finde ich das Spiel an sich viel wichtiger als die schönste Grafik.

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Dezember 2021)

Lordac schrieb:


> Für meine Ansichten werde ich regelmäßig in der Luft zerrissen, hier nur ein aktuelles von vielen Beispielen: **klick**.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Lordac


Ja, einige Leute haben immer den großen Schnabel,vertragen überhaupt keine Kritik und müssen auch immer das Letzte Wort haben.
Nimm's nicht tragisch, so sind se halt.  

Mir gefallen Deine Beiträge immer sehr gut, weil sie sehr sachlich und korrekt sind.

Ich plapper da immer zu viel, äh manchmal ... .


----------



## Shinna (11. Dezember 2021)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Ist eben wie mit vielem im Leben. Sich nicht drum kümmern müssen wird immer mehr zur Mode.


Dem kann ich nur ausdrücklich zustimmen. Es gibt von Woche zu Woche X Beiträge mit den gleichen Budgets. Die Leute schauen oftmals nicht mal in die vor 1 oder 2 Tagen erstellten Beiträge. Dort sind bereits gute Configs gelistet. Wozu sich die Zeit nehmen wenn man auch einfach den 10ten Beitrag kurz erstellen kann.

Tendenziell würde ich den Fragebogen auch etwas umgestalten. Den ersten Spoiler würde ich entfernen. Die beiden anderen machen aber aus meiner Sicht sinn. Ansonsten etwas zum Fragebogen selber.

Punkt 1: Gerade Leute die sich einen Fertig PC mal gekauft haben wissen, mit Ausnahme der CPU und GPU, gar nicht was im Detail verbaut ist. Hier könnte man zBsp. einen Hinweis auf CPU-Z anbringen. Darüber kann jeder binnen weniger als 5min(inkl. Download) ermitteln was in seinem Rechner steckt. Zumindest in Hinblick auf die Plattform -> Sockel, Chipsatz, Art und Menge des Rams etc.pp.

Punkt3: Das wissen viele einfach nicht. Das sind überwiegend Vermutungen die da aufgestellt werden. Den Punkt kann man IMO weglassen.

Punkt5: Würde ich ebenfalls weglassen. Gerade Dinge wie Maus oder Tastatur sind sehr individuell. Dafür würde ich in dem Unterforum keine Beratung anbieten. Es gibt ja entsprechende passende Unterforen.

Dass wäre ein Diskussionsvorschlag zum Fragebogen selber:


Ist bereits ein PC vorhanden und wenn ja aus welchen Komponenten besteht dieser? *Hinweis auf CPU-Z*
Welche Spiele bzw. Anwendungen verwendest Du aktuell bzw. möchtest Du zukünftig spielen/nutzen? Bitte nenne jeweils mind. 3 Beispiele.
Wie hoch ist dein Budget?
Ist bereits ein Monitor vorhanden oder benötigst Du einen neuen? Falls ein neuer angeschafft werden soll welche Auflösung/Größe soll dieser haben? Ist der Anschaffungspreis im Budget inklusiv oder exklusiv?
Welchen Formfaktor soll dein neuer PC haben? Big Tower mit E-ATX bzw. ATX oder doch eher was kleines in Form von ITX?
Benötigst Du ausser für deine Spiele und Anwendungen weiteren Speicherplatz für Photos, Videos oder Musik? Wie groß schätzt Du den Platzbedarf, falls dieser besteht?
Wann soll der neue PC angeschafft werden? Bitte bedenke, dass die Preise und Verfügbarkeit für Hardware oft tagesaktuellen Schwankungen unterliegen. Gerade bei Grafikkarten ist dies besonders der Fall.
Soll es ein Eigenbau werden? Falls Du Unterstützung dabei benötigst gibt es HIER eine Liste von Personen die helfend zur Seite stehen können..
Weitere Wünsche oder Anmerkungen?


----------



## Lordac (11. Dezember 2021)

Servus,


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mir gefallen Deine Beiträge immer sehr gut, weil sie sehr sachlich und korrekt sind.


danke!


Shinna schrieb:


> Tendenziell würde ich den Fragebogen auch etwas umgestalten...


Danke für den Vorschlag; im *#339* hab ich auch eine erste Überarbeitung in den Spoiler gepackt.


Shinna schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Gerade Leute die sich einen Fertig PC mal gekauft haben wissen, mit Ausnahme der CPU und GPU, gar nicht was im Detail verbaut ist. Hier könnte man zBsp. einen Hinweis auf CPU-Z anbringen.


Im aktuellen Fragebogen weisen wir bei den Anmerkungen zur Frage 1.) bereits auf CPU-Z sowie GPU-Z hin:


> Falls du nicht weißt welche Komponenten in deinem PC stecken, hilft dir das Programm CPU-Z **klick**, und GPU-Z **klack** weiter.


Für die Trennung der eigentlichen Fragen und der Erklärung haben wir uns damals entschieden, weil der Fragebogen sonst sehr voll/unübersichtlich ist.


Shinna schrieb:


> Punkt3: Das wissen viele einfach nicht. Das sind überwiegend Vermutungen die da aufgestellt werden. Den Punkt kann man IMO weglassen.


Ich hab den mal auf Position 10.) verschoben, ganz raus lassen würde ich ihn ungern.

Es kommt immer wieder vor das Leute die fehlenden FPSs bei der "falschen" Komponente suchen, und bei so einigen Themenerstellern stellte sich ein "Aha-Effekt" ein, als sie ihren PC auf den "Prüfstand" gestellt haben.

Ansonsten muss ich zugeben das ich aus der Ferne nicht beurteilen kann ob z.B. ein Ryzen 5 3600X im gewünschten Spiel genügend FPS liefert, oder eben nicht, wie soll ich da einen Rat geben?

Ich habe nicht alle Ausgaben der PCGH hier, und ob da zu allen Spielen mit allen CPUs Benchmarks drin sind, kann ich nicht sagen.

Die bisherige "Kurzanleitung" finde ich vom Aufwand her auch überschaubar, und sollte für jeden machbar sein:


Spoiler: PC-Test



3. ) Bitte installiere den MSI-Afterburner **klick**, schau dir das PCGH-Video dazu an **klack**, und lass dir folgende Werte im gewünschten Spiel anzeigen: Auslastung von GPU, VRAM, RAM, sowie die FPS.

Anhand der Werte kannst du folgende Rückschlüsse ziehen:
- Grafikkarte voll ausgelastet und zu wenig FPS: eine schnellere Grafikkarte ist nötig
- VRAM voll und zu wenig FPS: Grafikkarte mit mehr VRAM kaufen
- RAM zu mehr als 80% gefüllt: mehr RAM kaufen
- nichts davon: CPU zu langsam, neue CPU kaufen, ggf. Unterbau erneuern

Um die CPU zu testen (wie viele FPS schafft sie), gehst du wie folgt vor:
- Stell deine Spiele so ein, wie sie mit der neuen Grafikkarte laufen sollen.
- Anschließend reduzierst du *ausschließlich* Auflösung, Kantenglättung (Antialiasing), Render-Skalierung, Texturen und Umgebungsverdeckung (Ambient Occlusion) auf den kleinsten Wert.

- Hast du dann genügend FPS und keine Ruckler --> die CPU kann bleiben!
- Hast du zu wenige FPS und Ruckler --> die CPU und ggf. der Unterbau muss erneuert werden!

Mit dieser Vorgehensweise findest du selbst raus was limitiert, dies hilft uns dich schnell und konkret zu beraten!


Hier sehe ich schon den Themenersteller ein wenig in der "Pflicht", schließlich ist ja auch von uns Hilfe erwünscht.


Shinna schrieb:


> Punkt5: Würde ich ebenfalls weglassen. Gerade Dinge wie Maus oder Tastatur sind sehr individuell. Dafür würde ich in dem Unterforum keine Beratung anbieten. Es gibt ja entsprechende passende Unterforen.


Mit den zig Unterforen tu ich mich im Allgemeinen schwer.

In letzter Zeit kommt es relativ oft vor das trotz bestehendem Thema im Unterforum Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung, ein Thema in einem anderen Forum erstellt wird, ohne wirklich ersichtlichen Grund.

Den Monitor sehe ich als Teil vom PC, und danach richte ich in der Regel die Grafikkarte, und somit auch die Leistung des Netzteiles aus.

Maus, Tastatur, Headset usw. könnte man sicher weg lassen.

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## chill_eule (11. Dezember 2021)

Lordac schrieb:


> Falls du nicht weißt welche Komponenten in deinem PC stecken, hilft dir das Programm CPU-Z **klick**, und GPU-Z **klack** weiter.


Hier würde ich bspw. auf HWInfo verlinken, eine Software für _alles_.


Lordac schrieb:


> z.B. Monitor (Größe, Auflösung, Frequenz), Betriebssystem, Maus, Tastatur, Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer...


RGB noch mit einbauen?
Frage 5 und 9 könnte man sogar fast zusammenlegen, oder? 


Lordac schrieb:


> 10. ) Wo hakt es:


Und die Frage muss eigentlich ganz an den Anfang ^^


----------



## Shinna (11. Dezember 2021)

Lordac schrieb:


> Mit den zig Unterforen tu ich mich im Allgemeinen schwer.


Das war auf die von dir genannte Peripherie Geräte bezogen. Dinge zur Plattform sollten schon in dem Beitrag bleiben - ausser es wird sehr speziell. Aber Maus, Tastatur, Drucker oder auch Headset sind IMO dafür halt zu individuell.


Lordac schrieb:


> Den Monitor sehe ich als Teil vom PC, und danach richte *ich* in der Regel die Grafikkarte, und somit auch die Leistung des Netzteiles aus.


Das sehe ich genauso. Daher habe ich es auch vorgezogen in meinem Vorschlag. Im groben ist es eine Abfolge: Was ist vorhanden? Was will man machen? Was darf es kosten? Art und Zeitpunkt der Umsetzungen.


Lordac schrieb:


> Für die Trennung der eigentlichen Fragen und der Erklärung haben wir uns damals entschieden, weil der Fragebogen sonst sehr voll/unübersichtlich ist.


Ich würde entsprechende Hinweise schon thematisch direkt in den Fragebogen gliedern. Ich empfinde es als eher unübersichtlich wenn ich entsprechende Anmerkungen in einem anderen Bereich des Themas finde. Andere Dinge kann man dann in Form einer FAQ oder Linksammlung in einen Spoiler packen.


----------



## Lordac (11. Dezember 2021)

Servus,

ich hab eure Vorschläge aufgegriffen, und noch ein wenig umgestellt.

Der Vollständigkeit halber, hier vorab der aktuelle Fragebogen:


Spoiler: aktueller Fragebogen



*Hallo,

du möchtest einen komplett neuen PC, oder willst den vorhandenen aufrüsten? Dann bist du hier richtig!*

Damit wir dir schnell und gezielt helfen können, bitten wir dich um ein paar Angaben, um nicht die wichtigsten Punkte jedes mal erfragen zu müssen.

Die Fragen kopierst du bitte in ein neu erstelltes, aussagekräftiges Thema, und beantwortest sie so gut es geht!
Lies dir vor dem Beantworten der Fragen bitte auch noch die Anmerkungen durch.

*Fragebogen*


Spoiler



1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC*?

2.) Welche *Auflösung* und *Frequenz* hat dein Monitor?

3.) *Welche *Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?

4.) *Wann* soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der *vorhandene* aufgerüstet werden?

5.) Gibt es *abgesehen* von der *PC-Hardware* noch etwas, was du brauchst?

6.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

7.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?

8.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?

9.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?

10.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*?


*Anmerkungen:*


Spoiler



1.) Bitte gib dein vorhandenes System und/oder schon neu gekaufte Komponenten möglichst genau an.

Solltest du keinen PC oder Teile haben, oder den vorhandenen weitergeben/verkaufen wollen, musst du *nichts* angeben und machst z.B. drei Striche: "---".

Falls du nicht weißt welche Komponenten in deinem PC stecken, hilft dir das Programm CPU-Z **klick**, und GPU-Z **klack** weiter.
Auf dem Netzteil ist in der Regel ein Aufkleber, da steht dann das Modell, die Wattzahl und der Hersteller drauf.

CPU:
CPU-Kühler:
Mainboard:
RAM:
Speichermedien:
Grafikkarte:
Netzteil: *Modell*- und Leistungsangabe (z.B. Straight Power E9-CM 480W), nur Hersteller und Watt reicht meist nicht aus!
Gehäuse:
Laufwerk:

2.) Falls du nicht weißt, welche Auflösung oder Frequenz dein Monitor hat (= Rechtsklick auf den Desktop --> Bildschirmauflösung), nenne uns einfach die Modellbezeichnung.
Wenn du mehrere Bildschirme nutzt, gib bitte an *welche* es sind, und auf *wie vielen* davon das Spiel läuft!


3. ) Bitte installiere den MSI-Afterburner **klick**, schau dir das PCGH-Video dazu an **klack**, und lass dir folgende Werte im gewünschten Spiel anzeigen: Auslastung von GPU, VRAM, RAM, sowie die FPS.


Spoiler



Anhand der Werte kannst du folgende Rückschlüsse ziehen:
- Grafikkarte voll ausgelastet und zu wenig FPS: eine schnellere Grafikkarte ist nötig
- VRAM voll und zu wenig FPS: Grafikkarte mit mehr VRAM kaufen
- RAM zu mehr als 80% gefüllt: mehr RAM kaufen
- nichts davon: CPU zu langsam, neue CPU kaufen, ggf. Unterbau erneuern

Um die CPU zu testen (wie viele FPS schafft sie), gehst du wie folgt vor:
- Stell deine Spiele so ein, wie sie mit der neuen Grafikkarte laufen sollen.
- Anschließend reduzierst du *ausschließlich* Auflösung, Kantenglättung (Antialiasing), Render-Skalierung, Texturen und Umgebungsverdeckung (Ambient Occlusion) auf den kleinsten Wert.

- Hast du dann genügend FPS und keine Ruckler --> die CPU kann bleiben!
- Hast du zu wenige FPS und Ruckler --> die CPU und ggf. der Unterbau muss erneuert werden!

Mit dieser Vorgehensweise findest du selbst raus was limitiert, dies hilft uns dich schnell und konkret zu beraten!


4.) Der Hardwaremarkt ist zum Teil sehr schnelllebig, bitte gib einen Zeitraum an (z.B. in 1-2 Wochen), damit wir einen Anhaltspunkt haben ob eine konkrete Zusammenstellung schon Sinn macht, oder man noch besser damit wartet.

5.) z.B. Monitor (welche Größe, Auflösung und Frequenz soll er haben?), Betriebssystem, Maus, Tastatur, Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer...

6.) Falls du Hilfe beim Zusammenbau brauchst, und niemanden im Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis hast, dann schau ob du dir hier Hilfe holen kannst: Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

7.) Diese Summe beinhaltet den PC (bzw. einzelne Komponenten), alles was du bei Punkt 5.) genannt hast, und mögliche Kosten für den Zusammenbau!

8.) Gib bitte die Spiele / Programme an, welche du am häufigsten spielst / verwendest, bzw. was der PC können soll.
Bei einem geplanten Streaming-PC, ist es wichtig das du uns nennst *Wo* der Stream laufen soll (z.B. Twitch), und mit welcher *Auflösung* und *FPS* (z.B. 1080p@60).

9.) Am besten schreibst du, wie viel Speicherplatz auf einer schnellen SSD sein soll, und für wie viel eine langsamere Magnetfestplatte (HDD) reicht.

10.) Besondere Wünsche sind z.B. Ansprüche an die Größe oder das Design vom Gehäuse, USB-C 3.1 am Frontpanel, integrierte Lüftersteuerung, optisches Laufwerk, Lautstärke, WLAN, Bluetooth...


*Musterfragebogen:*


Spoiler



Hier ist eines von vielen sehr guten Beispielen wie eine Anfrage aussehen könnte: *Neuer Allzweck-Rechner (Ryzen 3700X?) als Ersatz für 10 Jahre altes System*



Um sich vorab schon einmal etwas zu informieren, kann man sich hier ein paar Beispielkonfigurationen anschauen: *[Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen* von 9Strike

Wenn ihr Anregungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge zu diesem Thema habt, schaut bitte hier rein: Fragebogen - Diskussionsthema

Gruß Team PC-Zusammenstellen


Bei 1.1 sind als erstes die Erklärungen zu den Fragen aufgeführt, dann folgt der eigentliche Fragebogen.


Spoiler: Fragebogen 1.1



*Hallo,

hier bist du richtig wenn du einen komplett neuen PC, oder den vorhandenen aufrüsten möchtest!*

Damit wir dir schnell und gezielt helfen können, bitten wir um ein paar Angaben.

Lies dir vorab die Erklärung durch, kopiere dann die anschließenden Fragen in ein neu erstelltes, aussagekräftiges Thema, und beantworte sie so gut es geht!

Erklärung der Fragen:

*1. ) Wo hakt es:*
Bitte installiere den MSI-Afterburner **klick**, schau dir das PCGH-Video dazu an **klack**, und lass dir folgende Werte im gewünschten Spiel anzeigen: Auslastung von GPU, VRAM, RAM, sowie die FPS.

Anhand der Werte kannst du folgende Rückschlüsse ziehen:
- Grafikkarte voll ausgelastet und zu wenig FPS: eine schnellere Grafikkarte ist nötig
- VRAM voll und zu wenig FPS: Grafikkarte mit mehr VRAM kaufen
- RAM zu mehr als 80% gefüllt: mehr RAM kaufen
- nichts davon: CPU zu langsam, neue CPU kaufen, ggf. Unterbau erneuern

Um die CPU zu testen (wie viele FPS schafft sie), gehst du wie folgt vor:
- Stell deine Spiele so ein, wie sie mit der neuen Grafikkarte laufen sollen.
- Anschließend reduzierst du *ausschließlich* Auflösung, Kantenglättung (Antialiasing), Render-Skalierung, Texturen und Umgebungsverdeckung (Ambient Occlusion) auf den kleinsten Wert.

- Hast du dann genügend FPS und keine Ruckler --> die CPU kann bleiben!
- Hast du zu wenige FPS und Ruckler --> die CPU und ggf. der Unterbau muss erneuert werden!

Mit dieser Vorgehensweise findest du selbst raus was limitiert, dies hilft uns dich schnell und konkret zu beraten!

Darüber hinaus informierst du dich am besten im Thema von "HisN": *Erste-Hilfe-Guide zu Rucklern, FPS-Problemen und streikenden PCs*

*2.) PC-Hardware:*
Bitte gib dein vorhandenes System und/oder schon neu gekaufte Komponenten möglichst genau an.

Solltest du keinen PC oder Teile haben, oder den vorhandenen weitergeben/verkaufen wollen, musst du *nichts* angeben und machst z.B. drei Striche: *"---"*.

Falls du nicht weißt welche Komponenten in deinem PC stecken, hilft dir das Programm *HWiNFO* weiter.

Auf dem Netzteil ist in der Regel ein Aufkleber, da steht dann das Modell, die Wattzahl und der Hersteller drauf.

*3.) Monitor:*
Falls du nicht weißt, welche Auflösung (= Rechtsklick auf den Desktop --> Anzeigeeinstellungen --> Bildschirmauflösung), Frequenz oder variable Synchronisierung dein Monitor hat , nenne uns einfach die Modellbezeichnung!

*4.) Anwendungszweck:*
Gib bitte die Spiele / Programme an, welche du am häufigsten spielst / verwendest, bzw. was der PC können soll.

*5.) Budget:*
Diese Summe beinhaltet die PC-Komponenten, Punkt 7.), und mögliche Kosten für den Zusammenbau!

*6.) Kaufzeitpunkt:*
Bitte gib einen Kaufzeitpunkt an, damit wir einen Anhaltspunkt haben ob eine konkrete Zusammenstellung schon Sinn macht.

*7.) sonstige benötigte Komponenten und Wünsche:*
- Monitor (Größe, Auflösung, Frequenz)
- Betriebssystem
- Größe/Design vom Gehäuse
- USB-C 3.1 am Frontpanel,
- integrierte Lüftersteuerung
- optisches Laufwerk
- Lautstärke
- Beleuchtung (Kompaktwasserkühlung, Arbeitsspeicher, Lüfter...)
- WLAN, Bluetooth
- Maus
- Tastatur
- Lautsprecher
- Headset
- ...

*8.) Zusammenbau:*
Falls du Hilfe brauchst, dann schau hier rein: *Die PCGH-Bastler*

*9.) Speicherplatz:*
Bitte gib an wie viel Speicherplatz auf einer schnellen SSD sein soll, und für wie viel eine langsamere Magnetfestplatte (HDD) reicht.

*Die eigentlichen Fragen:*

1.) *Welche *Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?
2.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC*?
3.) Welche *Auflösung*, *Frequenz* und *variable Synchronisierung* hat dein Monitor?
4.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?
5.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?
6.) *Wann* soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der *vorhandene* aufgerüstet werden?
7.) Gibt es *abgesehen* von der *PC-Hardware* noch etwas, was du brauchst?
8.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden, oder der PC *fertig* zusammengebaut sein?
9.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?

Wenn ihr Anregungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge zu diesem Thema habt, schaut bitte hier rein: *Fragebogen - Diskussionsthema*

Gruß Team PC-Zusammenstellen


Bei 1.2 habe ich die Erklärungen zu den Fragen mit den Fragen selbst wieder verbunden, so ähnlich war es früher.


Spoiler: Fragebogen 1.2



*Hallo,

hier bist du richtig wenn du einen komplett neuen PC, oder den vorhandenen aufrüsten möchtest!*

Damit wir dir schnell und gezielt helfen können, bitten wir um ein paar Angaben.

*Fragebogen:*

1.) *Welche *Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?
Bitte installiere den MSI-Afterburner **klick**, schau dir das PCGH-Video dazu an **klack**, und lass dir folgende Werte im gewünschten Spiel anzeigen: Auslastung von GPU, VRAM, RAM, sowie die FPS.

Anhand der Werte kannst du folgende Rückschlüsse ziehen:
- Grafikkarte voll ausgelastet und zu wenig FPS: eine schnellere Grafikkarte ist nötig
- VRAM voll und zu wenig FPS: Grafikkarte mit mehr VRAM kaufen
- RAM zu mehr als 80% gefüllt: mehr RAM kaufen
- nichts davon: CPU zu langsam, neue CPU kaufen, ggf. Unterbau erneuern

Um die CPU zu testen (wie viele FPS schafft sie), gehst du wie folgt vor:
- Stell deine Spiele so ein, wie sie mit der neuen Grafikkarte laufen sollen.
- Anschließend reduzierst du *ausschließlich* Auflösung, Kantenglättung (Antialiasing), Render-Skalierung, Texturen und Umgebungsverdeckung (Ambient Occlusion) auf den kleinsten Wert.

- Hast du dann genügend FPS und keine Ruckler --> die CPU kann bleiben!
- Hast du zu wenige FPS und Ruckler --> die CPU und ggf. der Unterbau muss erneuert werden!

Mit dieser Vorgehensweise findest du selbst raus was limitiert, dies hilft uns dich schnell und konkret zu beraten!

Darüber hinaus informierst du dich am besten im Thema von "HisN": *Erste-Hilfe-Guide zu Rucklern, FPS-Problemen und streikenden PCs*.

2.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC*?
Bitte gib dein vorhandenes System und/oder schon neu gekaufte Komponenten möglichst genau an.

Solltest du keinen PC oder Teile haben, oder den vorhandenen weitergeben/verkaufen wollen, musst du *nichts* angeben und machst z.B. drei Striche: *"---"*.

Falls du nicht weißt welche Komponenten in deinem PC stecken, hilft dir das Programm *HWiNFO* weiter.

Auf dem Netzteil ist in der Regel ein Aufkleber, da steht dann das Modell, die Wattzahl und der Hersteller drauf.

3.) Welche *Auflösung*, *Frequenz* und *variable Synchronisierung* hat dein Monitor?
Falls du nicht weißt, welche Auflösung (= Rechtsklick auf den Desktop --> Anzeigeeinstellungen --> Bildschirmauflösung), Frequenz oder variable Synchronisierung dein Monitor hat , nenne uns einfach die Modellbezeichnung!

4.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?
Gib bitte die Spiele / Programme an, welche du am häufigsten spielst / verwendest, bzw. was der PC können soll.

5.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?
Diese Summe beinhaltet die PC-Komponenten, Punkt 7.), und mögliche Kosten für den Zusammenbau!

6.) *Wann* soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der *vorhandene* aufgerüstet werden?
Bitte gib einen Kaufzeitpunkt an, damit wir einen Anhaltspunkt haben ob eine konkrete Zusammenstellung schon Sinn macht.

7.) Gibt es *abgesehen* von der *PC-Hardware* noch etwas, was du brauchst?
- Monitor (Größe, Auflösung, Frequenz)
- Betriebssystem
- Größe/Design vom Gehäuse
- USB-C 3.1 am Frontpanel,
- integrierte Lüftersteuerung
- optisches Laufwerk
- Lautstärke
- Beleuchtung (Kompaktwasserkühlung, Arbeitsspeicher, Lüfter...)
- WLAN, Bluetooth
- Maus
- Tastatur
- Lautsprecher
- Headset
- ...

8.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden, oder der PC *fertig* zusammengebaut sein?
Falls du Hilfe brauchst, dann schau hier rein: *Die PCGH-Bastler*

9.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?
Bitte gib an wie viel Speicherplatz auf einer schnellen SSD sein soll, und für wie viel eine langsamere Magnetfestplatte (HDD) reicht.


Wenn ihr Anregungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge zu diesem Thema habt, schaut bitte hier rein: *Fragebogen - Diskussionsthema*

Gruß Team PC-Zusammenstellen


Bei 1.3 hab ich die Erklärungen zu den Fragen alle in einen Spoiler gepackt, um die Übersichtlichkeit zu verbessern.


Spoiler: Fragebogen 1.3



*Hallo,

hier bist du richtig wenn du einen komplett neuen PC, oder den vorhandenen aufrüsten möchtest!*

Damit wir dir schnell und gezielt helfen können, bitten wir um ein paar Angaben.

Lies dir vorab die Spoiler durch, kopiere dann die anschließenden Fragen in ein neu erstelltes, aussagekräftiges Thema, und beantworte sie so gut es geht!

*Fragebogen:*

1.) *Welche *Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?


Spoiler



Bitte installiere den MSI-Afterburner **klick**, schau dir das PCGH-Video dazu an **klack**, und lass dir folgende Werte im gewünschten Spiel anzeigen: Auslastung von GPU, VRAM, RAM, sowie die FPS.

Anhand der Werte kannst du folgende Rückschlüsse ziehen:
- Grafikkarte voll ausgelastet und zu wenig FPS: eine schnellere Grafikkarte ist nötig
- VRAM voll und zu wenig FPS: Grafikkarte mit mehr VRAM kaufen
- RAM zu mehr als 80% gefüllt: mehr RAM kaufen
- nichts davon: CPU zu langsam, neue CPU kaufen, ggf. Unterbau erneuern

Um die CPU zu testen (wie viele FPS schafft sie), gehst du wie folgt vor:
- Stell deine Spiele so ein, wie sie mit der neuen Grafikkarte laufen sollen.
- Anschließend reduzierst du *ausschließlich* Auflösung, Kantenglättung (Antialiasing), Render-Skalierung, Texturen und Umgebungsverdeckung (Ambient Occlusion) auf den kleinsten Wert.

- Hast du dann genügend FPS und keine Ruckler --> die CPU kann bleiben!
- Hast du zu wenige FPS und Ruckler --> die CPU und ggf. der Unterbau muss erneuert werden!

Mit dieser Vorgehensweise findest du selbst raus was limitiert, dies hilft uns dich schnell und konkret zu beraten!

Darüber hinaus informierst du dich am besten im Thema von "HisN": *Erste-Hilfe-Guide zu Rucklern, FPS-Problemen und streikenden PCs*.


2.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC*?


Spoiler



Bitte gib dein vorhandenes System und/oder schon neu gekaufte Komponenten möglichst genau an.

Solltest du keinen PC oder Teile haben, oder den vorhandenen weitergeben/verkaufen wollen, musst du *nichts* angeben und machst z.B. drei Striche: *"---"*.

Falls du nicht weißt welche Komponenten in deinem PC stecken, hilft dir das Programm *HWiNFO* weiter.

Auf dem Netzteil ist in der Regel ein Aufkleber, da steht dann das Modell, die Wattzahl und der Hersteller drauf.


3.) Welche *Auflösung*, *Frequenz* und *variable Synchronisierung* hat dein Monitor?


Spoiler



Falls du nicht weißt, welche Auflösung (= Rechtsklick auf den Desktop --> Anzeigeeinstellungen --> Bildschirmauflösung), Frequenz oder variable Synchronisierung dein Monitor hat , nenne uns einfach die Modellbezeichnung!


4.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?


Spoiler



Gib bitte die Spiele / Programme an, welche du am häufigsten spielst / verwendest, bzw. was der PC können soll.


5.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?


Spoiler



Diese Summe beinhaltet die PC-Komponenten, Punkt 7.), und mögliche Kosten für den Zusammenbau!


6.) *Wann* soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der *vorhandene* aufgerüstet werden?


Spoiler



Bitte gib einen Kaufzeitpunkt an, damit wir einen Anhaltspunkt haben ob eine konkrete Zusammenstellung schon Sinn macht.


7.) sonstige benötigte Komponenten und Wünsche:


Spoiler



- Monitor (Größe, Auflösung, Frequenz)
- Betriebssystem
- Größe/Design vom Gehäuse
- USB-C 3.1 am Frontpanel,
- integrierte Lüftersteuerung
- optisches Laufwerk
- Lautstärke
- Beleuchtung (Kompaktwasserkühlung, Arbeitsspeicher, Lüfter...)
- WLAN, Bluetooth
- Maus
- Tastatur
- Lautsprecher
- Headset
- ...


8.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden, oder der PC *fertig* zusammengebaut sein?


Spoiler



Falls du Hilfe brauchst, dann schau hier rein: *Die PCGH-Bastler*


9.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?


Spoiler



Bitte gib an wie viel Speicherplatz auf einer schnellen SSD sein soll, und für wie viel eine langsamere Magnetfestplatte (HDD) reicht.


Wenn ihr Anregungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge zu diesem Thema habt, schaut bitte hier rein: *Fragebogen - Diskussionsthema*

Gruß Team PC-Zusammenstellen


Die Peripherie hab ich erst mal drin gelassen, da etwas zu verändern ist kein Thema, es geht grundsätzlich erst mal um eine vermeintlich bessere/benutzerfreundlichere Form.

Der frühere Fragebogen war dem Vorschlag 1.2 recht ähnlich.
Wenn der Themenersteller die zusätzlichen Informationen aber nicht löscht wenn er den Fragebogen beantwortet, wird es meiner Meinung nach unübersichtlich.

Das war mit der Grund die Fragen von deren Aufschlüsselung zu trennen.

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## Laithy (12. Dezember 2021)

Da gefällt mir 1.2 am besten. 
Es würde aber auch schon eine Menge bringen, wenn man bei 1.1 "Anmerkungen" durch "so gehts" ersetzen würde. Der Reiz zu wissen "wie es geht" ist größer als eine Anmerkung zu lesen.  
Dann kann man bei 1.1 bleiben, zumal sich der Fragebogen bei 1.1 einfacher komplett kopieren lässt. 
Das geht bei 1.3 fast gar nicht, ausser man kopiert jede Frage einzeln. 
Je niedriger die Schwelle und je weniger zu tun ist, desto eher macht das jemand. 

Gruß
Laithy


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Dezember 2021)

Ja, dem kann ich nur beiplichten.
Ich hab das vor 9Strike  sieben Jahre lang gemacht.
Man kann das ganze in Beispielkonfigurationen immer nur von einer Seite aus betrachten.
Da wir hier im PCGH Forum sind habe ich das immer von der Gamer-Seite aus gemacht, aber das ist halt nur eine Seite der Medaille die für einen einzelnen aber sehr arbeitsaufwendig ist und natürlich immer auch die Meinung und Erfahrung eines einzelnen darstellt.
Und somit finde ich den Ansatz mit dem Fragebogen sehr gut, weil sich daran halt alle Helfer orientieren können
Aber auch wenn ich persönlich entsprechenden Infos , auch wenn ich da nicht mehr so tief drin bin, geben könnte, glaube ich das die Fragen für die meisten schon wieder zu viel des gutensind.
Zumindestst glaube ich nicht das auch nur einer derer, denen ich in meinem persönlichen Umfeld in den letzten Jahren einen Rechner konfiguriert habe, einige dieser Fragen auch nur annähernd  beantworten könnte.


----------



## Lordac (13. Dezember 2021)

Servus,

von der Übersichtlichkeit finde ich 1.3 am besten, aber von der Anwenderfreundlichkeit her, ist wohl 1.1 am besten.

Bei 1.2 fürchte ich da pauschal alles kopiert, und nichts gelöscht wird. So wird dann der eigentliche Fragebogen total unübersichtlich.


Laithy schrieb:


> Es würde aber auch schon eine Menge bringen, wenn man bei 1.1 "Anmerkungen" durch "so gehts" ersetzen würde.


Das hab ich ja schon in "Erklärung der Fragen" geändert, man könnte aber natürlich auch "So geht´s" oder "Los geht´s" nehmen.

Beim Fragebogen selbst, überleg ich ob man ihn evtl. in ein Zitat packt, damit er sich besser abhebt:


> 1.) *Welche *Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?
> 2.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC*?
> 3.) Welche *Auflösung*, *Frequenz* und *variable Synchronisierung* hat dein Monitor?
> 4.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?
> ...





Laithy schrieb:


> Je niedriger die Schwelle und je weniger zu tun ist, desto eher macht das jemand.


Ja, ich glaub daran liegt es bei der aktuellen Version.


Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ja, dem kann ich nur beipflichten.


Grüß dich "Schnitzel", schön auch dich mal wieder hier zu sehen  , ich hoffe das es dir gut geht!


Schnitzel schrieb:


> Aber auch wenn ich persönlich entsprechenden Infos , auch wenn ich da nicht mehr so tief drin bin, geben könnte, glaube ich das die Fragen für die meisten schon wieder zu viel des guten sind.
> Zumindest glaube ich nicht das auch nur einer derer, denen ich in meinem persönlichen Umfeld in den letzten Jahren einen Rechner konfiguriert habe, einige dieser Fragen auch nur annähernd  beantworten könnte.


Würdest du die Fragen einfacher gestalten?

Wir haben versucht sie so einfach wie möglich zu halten, und auch die Erklärung kurz/kompakt zu formulieren.

Den eigenen PC haben vermutlich die wenigstens bisher auf den Prüfstand gestellt, aber auch da sollte die Anleitung auch Leuten ohne Erfahrung helfen.


Für mich ist das eigentlich der wichtigste Punkt, weil ich per Ferndiagnose nicht sagen kann ob CPU/GPU XY im gewünschten Spiel die gewünschten FPS bringt.

Wenn jemand jetzt mit einer "Bulldozer"-CPU um die Ecke kommt ist das natürlich klar, bei z.B. einem i7-8700K sieht das aber schon anders aus.


> *7.) sonstige benötigte Komponenten und Wünsche:*
> - Monitor (Größe, Auflösung, Frequenz)
> - Betriebssystem*
> - Größe/Design vom Gehäuse
> ...


Wie seht ihr diesen Punkt, soll ich da massiv kürzen, oder die Aufzählung anders gestalten, so z.B. ?

*7.) sonstige benötigte Komponenten und Wünsche:*
Monitor (Größe, Auflösung, Frequenz), Betriebssystem, Größe/Design vom Gehäuse, USB-C 3.1 am Frontpanel, integrierte Lüftersteuerung, optisches Laufwerk, Lautstärke, Beleuchtung (Kompaktwasserkühlung, Arbeitsspeicher, Lüfter...), WLAN, Bluetooth, Maus, Tastatur, Lautsprecher, Headset, ...

Gruß und Danke für die Unterstützung!

Lordac


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

@Lordac: So wie du den Fragebogen gekürzt hast ergibt das für mich keinen Sinn mehr



> *1.) Wo hakt es
> 2.) PC-Hardware
> 3.) Monitor
> 4.) Anwendungszweck
> ...


Ohne die einzelnen Fragen und Beispiele ist das ungenauer.
Dann wird eher nachgefragt.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2021)

Guck dir den *ganzen* Fragebogen bzw. den Beitrag an @RyzA 

Was du da zitierst ist nur der letzte Teil, der zum rauskopieren gedacht ist.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was du da zitierst ist nur der letzte Teil, der zum rauskopieren gedacht ist.


Ich weiß. Trotzdem fand ich es vorher besser.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt fang nicht so an 

@Lordac und ich sind seit Tagen dabei, den Fragebogen zu erneuern, damit er leichter verständlich ist 

Du weißt selbst, dass viele User den Fragebogen zwar finden, aber dann doch nur halbherzig ausfüllen 

Klar ist das erstmal viel Text, aber wenigstens beim _überfliegen _*sollten* die wichtigsten Stichpunkte ins Auge fallen und zum nochmal lesen und verstehen anregen.
Zumindest war das jetzt unsere Intention.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

Ist ja schon gut. Ich hatte das hier nur überflogen im Thread die letzten Beiträge.

Dann verlinke ich einfach den ganzen Thread immer wenn jemand die Fragen  nicht ausfüllt.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann verlinke ich einfach den ganzen Thread immer wenn jemand die Fragen nicht ausfüllt.


So solls sein 

Ohne die Anmerkungen funktioniert ja weder die alte Version 1.0 noch die neuere 1.1 vom Fragebogen richtig


----------



## Lordac (17. Dezember 2021)

Servus,

"chill_eule" hat unsere Intention ja schon erklärt, dem will ich nur noch kurz etwas hinzufügen.

Bei den insgesamt vier Varianten, lag es letztlich aber auf der Hand keine Spoiler mehr zu nutzen, um die Möglichkeit auszuschließen das diese nicht gelesen werden.

Es ist jetzt natürlich erst einmal ungewohnt, wenn wir aber merken das es nicht besser funktioniert, können wir immer noch dran drehen.

Bis auf eine weitere "Verschlankung" auf das Nötigste, sehe ich vorerst aber kaum noch eine Möglichkeit es einfacher zu machen.

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich finde das schon sehr komplex für den Normalanwender.
Bin mal gespannt wer das wirklich alles durcharbeitet.


----------



## cordonbleu (17. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde das schon sehr komplex für den Normalanwender.


Sehe ich genauso. Den Fragebogen einfacher und übersichtlicher zu gestalten wurde jedenfalls verfehlt. Glaube auch nicht, dass der auf große Akzeptanz stoßen wird. 
Aber schauen wir mal. 
Wieso kein neuer aktueller Thread dafür erstellt und angepinnt wurde, verstehe ich auch nicht. Bei nem 2 Jahre alten Fred schaut auch nicht jeder rein. Dass der Inhalt ersetzt wurde, steht ja erst am Ende des Posts.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Dezember 2021)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Den Fragebogen einfacher und übersichtlicher zu gestalten wurde jedenfalls verfehlt.


Du bist herzlich eingeladen einen Vorschlag einzureichen


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde es auf den Fragebogen beschränken wie er vorher war.
Das war so einfach am besten.


----------



## cordonbleu (17. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Du bist herzlich eingeladen einen Vorschlag einzureichen


Siehe Beitrag 332 hier im Thread.

Würde das so in etwa machen:


Spoiler: Fragebogen



1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC, *sofern vorhanden?

2.) Welche *Auflösung* und *Frequenz* hat dein Monitor? (Alternativ Marke & Modell nennen, steht auf der Rückseite des Monitors). Bei Neukauf bitte Auflösung & Frequenz des gewünschten Monitors angeben.

3.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du mit der neuen Hardware spielen / verwenden?

4.) *Wann* soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der *vorhandene* aufgerüstet werden?

5.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?

6.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?

7.)  Baust du den neuen PC selbst zusammen oder soll er gebaut werden?

8.) Hast du noch Anmerkungen/Wünsche?



Viel mehr würde ich gar nicht rein schreiben. Das ist einfach & übersichtlich und Details ergeben sich dann eh während der Beratung.
Ich würde in der Kaufberatung auch so Dinge wie Peripherie und Windows Lizenzen gänzlich rausnehmen und mich rein auf den Rechner beschränken.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

Ja so finde ich das auch am besten. Und wenn einer mal nicht die Fragen beantwortet, kann man sie schnell da rauskopieren. Die Fragen sind eigentlich auch selbsterklärend genug. Wenn jemand irgendetwas trotzdem nicht verstehen sollte, kann man das im jeweiligen Thread beantworten.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn jemand irgendetwas trotzdem nicht verstehen sollte, kann man das im jeweiligen Thread beantworten.


So wie jetzt auch schon in gefühlt 80% der Anfragen?

Ich seh das so:
Wenn ich meine Zeit in der Kaufberatung verbringe, dann freiwillig.
D.h. für mich, ich berate dort, wo Jemand entweder fundierte Angaben macht oder vollkommen hilflos wirkt.

Der "zu faule" User, dem man noch 2-3 verschiedene Infos aus den Fingern saugen muss, obwohl sie im Fragebogen abgefragt (und erklärt) wurden + dessen Antwort dann gerne mal 24h+ auf sich warten lässt, ist dann nix für mich.

Evtl. bin ich da durch meinen Job auch gebranntest Kind, denn im Lebensmitteleinzelhandel hast du 10x täglich so einen Kunden, der sagt: "Ich brauche XYZ" und du musst dann die immer gleichen Fragen aufwenden, um zum Ziel zu kommen 
Aber dort verdiene ich damit mein Geld, hier im Forum leider nicht 

Ich nehme zumindest den Einwand von @cordonbleu, dass der Fragebogen nicht extrem prominent platziert ist gerne auf. Aber da wüsste ich kaum eine bessere Lösung.
Klar, könnte man den Beitrag vom Datum her aktualisieren, aber wer achtet denn da drauf?
Die gepinnten Threads werden so oder so gern übersehen.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, den Fragebogen noch aggressiver zu promoten, wäre eine Art Disclaimer, wie bspw. im Marktplatz Unterforum, wo oben drüber dies hier zu finden ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das wird 
1. erfahrungsgemäß auch oft und gerne übersehen 
     und wäre
2. wohl etwas zu viel verlangt, da es ja nur ein Unterforum im Sinne von "User helfen Usern" ist 

Fragen kostet natürlich nix, aber all zu große Hoffnungen würde ich mir da nicht machen.


----------



## cordonbleu (17. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Zeit in der Kaufberatung verbringe, dann freiwillig.
> D.h. für mich, ich berate dort, wo Jemand entweder fundierte Angaben macht oder vollkommen hilflos wirkt.
> 
> Der "zu faule" User, dem man noch 2-3 verschiedene Infos aus den Fingern saugen muss, obwohl sie im Fragebogen abgefragt (und erklärt) wurden + dessen Antwort dann gerne mal 24h+ auf sich warten lässt, ist dann nix für mich.


Geht mir genauso. Wer zu faul ist, fliegt bei mir aus dem Raster. Entweder gibts gar nicht erst einen Post von mir oder ich klinke mich irgendwann aus. Aber von einem Ahnungslosem zu verlangen, sich erst x Stunden mit diesem und jenem zu befassen (und ja, das dauert so lang, wenn man das zuvor noch nie gemacht hat), bevor er einen Post erstellt, finde ich doch etwas "drakonisch". 
Jeder hat schließlich mal klein angefangen und wenn jemand mit seinem Ivy 4 Kerner, 8 GB Ram usw. um die Ecke kommt, dann brauch er mir keine fps oder sonstiges in z.B. Anno 1800 zu nennen - das weiß jeder hier. 


chill_eule schrieb:


> vtl. bin ich da durch meinen Job auch gebranntest Kind


Kennt/hat doch jeder in seinem Umfeld... 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich nehme zumindest den Einwand von @cordonbleu, dass der Fragebogen nicht extrem prominent platziert ist gerne auf


Danke  


chill_eule schrieb:


> Klar, könnte man den Beitrag vom Datum her aktualisieren, aber wer achtet denn da drauf?


Ich zum Beispiel. Und wahrscheinlich auch andere. Der Fragebogen ist der 2. älteste Thread im angepinnten Bereich. Eigentlich nicht abwegig da zu denken "oh, schon so alt. Das wird sicher keine Verwendung mehr finden..."
Ist die Neuerstellung mit Anpinnen und Löschen des alten Threads mit derart viel Arbeit verbunden?


----------



## chill_eule (18. Dezember 2021)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Aber von einem Ahnungslosem zu verlangen, sich erst x Stunden mit diesem und jenem zu befassen (und ja, das dauert so lang


Findest du das wirklich so krass?
Natürlich fängt jeder mal bei Null an, aber mMn. sind grade dann, viele der Erklärungen im Fragebogen ein guter Start. Wie ich oben auch schon sagte, wenn da Jemand komplett hilflos wirkt, dann helfe ich trotzdem.
Solche Fälle hatten wir ja auch schon, wo Jemand vollkommen unbedarftes einen ersten PC für Kind oder Enkel sucht. Da darf man natürlich nicht all zu viel erwarten. 

*Aber*, ein Großteil der hier gestellten _unvollständigen_ Anfragen resultiert, denke ich, rein aus Faulheit ^^
Da wird dann erwartet, dass man ein fertiges System auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommt, sogar vollkommen unabhängig vom *meist* *nicht genannten* Budget.
Das kann nicht funktionieren.
Es findet sich zwar doch meistens Jemand, der sich dann "erbarmt" zu helfen, aber je besser der Start, desto mehr Interesse von anderen Usern dort auszuhelfen, denke ich.
(Btw. ist es meistens ja unsere gute Seele @Lordac, der sich dann doch die Zeit nimmt zu helfen. Ein großes Danke im Namen der Community dafür  )

Im Grunde läuft die Kaufberatung ja auch, allerdings ist sie doch von recht wenigen Usern abhängig, die dort Interesse zeigen und eben auch dafür ihre Freizeit "opfern". Je Flotter man so eine Anfrage abarbeitet, desto besser für alle Beteiligten, oder?

Das mit dem aktuellen Datum des Fragebogen schau ich mir mal an, das dürfte das kleinste Problem sein 


*edit*
Ich hab da zumindest mal einen *push* gewagt, damit das Thema ein neueres Datum hat und zumindest aktuell wieder ganz oben steht 

*PSedit*

Könnte man evtl. sogar über eine neue Überschrift nachdenken?


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit, den Fragebogen noch aggressiver zu promoten, wäre eine Art Disclaimer, wie bspw. im Marktplatz Unterforum, wo oben drüber dies hier zu finden ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du ja mal nachfragen. 

Und danke an @Lordac für die Mühen! 

Ich versuche auch hier im Kaufberatungsforum immer mal wieder unter die Arme zu greifen.
Ganz früher war ich hier auch noch aktiver.


----------



## Lordac (18. Dezember 2021)

Servus,

ich verstehe das der umgestaltete Fragebogen erst einmal viel Text ist, und man damit möglicherweise "erschlagen" wird.

Von der Übersichtlichkeit her, fand ich die Variante mit den Spoilern auch besser, dafür wurden die Anmerkungen oft nicht gelesen, oder beherzigt.

Was man aber nicht vergessen darf - egal welche der beiden Versionen man sich anschaut, es ist insgesamt nahezu der gleiche Text, nur in der einen auf zwei Spoiler aufgeteilt, in der anderen ohne!


cordonbleu schrieb:


> Der Fragebogen ist der 2. älteste Thread im angepinnten Bereich.


Dem muss ich widersprechen!
Ich hab in Absprache mit "soth" seinen alten Fragebogen übernommen (dieses Thema!), und damals neu gestaltet.

Im Zuge dessen wurde am 11. Juni 2019 dieses Thema hier (siehe *#1*) nicht mehr angeheftet, und der neue Fragebogen in ein neu erstelltes Thema gepackt.
Dies ist das jüngste angeheftete Thema, wie man an folgendem Screenshot auch sieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Thema in dem wir hier schreiben, dient nur der Diskussion zum Fragebogen, weil ich dort keine Beiträge haben wollte, und er in Absprache mit der Moderation sofort nach Erstellung gesperrt wurde.

Das Erstelldatum sehe ich nicht kritisch, ansonsten müsste man ja jedes angeheftete Thema täglich neu erstellen, um einen Anwender zu suggerieren das es aktuell gehalten wird, oder? 

Ich würde viel wichtiger finden das die Themen halbwegs regemäßig auf Aktualität überprüft werden, und wenn dies nicht der Fall ist die Ersteller angeschrieben werden.
Sollte sich dann nicht zeitnah gekümmert werden (sei es vom Themenersteller selbst, oder einem Nachfolger), müssen die raus fliegen, um den Fokus auf die zu lenken welche aktuell sind.

Die Basisfragen beim Fragebogen ändern sich ja grundsätzlich kaum, man könnte aber natürlich mit jeder neuen Überarbeitung das Thema neu erstellen, zwingend nötig sehe ich das aber nicht.

Aber zurück zu euer "Kritik".
Das Hauptproblem ist meiner Meinung nach das der Fragebogen nicht gefunden, oder genutzt wird. 
Dies betrifft sowohl Forenneulinge, als auch Leute mit z.T. mehreren hundert Beiträgen, welche teilweise auch in einem anderen Unterforum auf den Fragebogen hin gewiesen wurden: **klick**.

Das die vorigen Anmerkungen/Erklärungen oft nicht gefunden/genutzt wurden, zeigen ganz viele Themen auf, z.B.


> 1.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?


- Alles
- Woher soll ich das wissen?
- Ich vermute XY


> 2.) Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandener PC?


- i7-8700K
- CPU-Kühler: be quiet!
- Mainboard: weiß ich nicht
- Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB DDR4
- Netzteil: 550 Watt
- ...


> 3.) Welche Auflösung, Frequenz und variable Synchronisierung hat dein Monitor?


- 24", mehr weiß ich nicht


> 6.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?


- Ende Quartal 1, 2022


> 9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?


- 16GB reichen, oder nimmt man heutzutage schon 32GB?

Die Erklärungen der Fragen sind sicher keine Garantie das diese gelesen und auch beherzigt werden, aber die Rückfragen werden ohne sicher nicht weniger werden  !

Ja, man muss sich etwas damit befassen, und den eigenen PC auf den "Prüfstand" zu stellen ist sicher für viele ungewohnt/Neuland, aber wenn man heute ein neues Auto in einem Autohaus kauft, bespricht man in der Regel mit dem Verkäufer auch jedes Detail der Ausstattung.
Vielleicht informiert man sich sogar im Vorfeld schon und schaut was es überhaupt an Ausstattungsoptionen gibt, ich mache das zumindest so.

Die Frage nach der Limitierung finde ich für mich unabdingbar, auch wenn es Aufwand bedeutet, und man den ein oder anderen sicher vor den Kopf stößt, keine Frage!

Es liegt natürlich auf der Hand das man jemand mit einem sehr alten PC pauschal zu einem neuen rät, es gab hier aber auch genügend Beispiele wo z.B. ein i7-6700K dem Themenersteller bei den gewünschten Spielen noch genügend FPS gebracht hat, ein Tausch also nicht notwendig war.

Er war dann sogar überrascht wie viel die bis dahin nicht genutzte Übertaktungsoption gebracht hat, die noch dazu sehr einfach über ein Profil im BIOS/Uefi angewählt werden konnte.
Die reizte die CPU sicher nicht so aus als wie wenn man manuell ran geht, aber es brachte so viel das der Unterbau nicht getauscht wurde, was ich als Erfolg sehe!

Da ich die Benchmarks von jeder CPU, zu jedem Spiel nicht kenne (sofern es die überhaupt alle gibt), muss ich wissen was die vorhandene Hardware leistet, und ob der Themenersteller damit zufrieden ist, oder nicht.

Dies geht meiner Meinung nach am einfachsten über den MSI-Afterburner, und ich erwarte diese Mühe wenn sich jemand an ein Fachforum wendet, sonst hätte er auch einfach bei Aldi, Lidl, Saturn, Media Markt... kaufen können!

Man könnte das sicher eingrenzen, aber wo zieht man da die Grenze?

- 4-Kerner oder kleiner = alles neu
- 4-Kerner + Hyperthreading = evtl. alles neu
- 6-Kerne mit/ohne Hyperthreading = das sollte noch reichen
- ...

Dann kommt noch bei jedem Nutzer dazu, ob eine vorhandene "K"-CPU mit Z-Mainboard schon am sinnvollen Limit läuft, oder nicht.

Durch die zur Zeit wohl hohen Gebrauchtmarktpreise könnte man auch pauschal jedem raten seinen PC zu verkaufen, und auf etwas neues zu setzen.

Da ist dann mit 4-5 Zusammenstellungen viel abgedeckt, und man kann die Beratung fast komplett einstellen. 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Es findet sich zwar doch meistens Jemand, der sich dann "erbarmt" zu helfen, aber je besser der Start, desto mehr Interesse von anderen Usern dort auszuhelfen, denke ich.
> (Btw. ist es meistens ja unsere gute Seele @Lordac, der sich dann doch die Zeit nimmt zu helfen. Ein großes Danke im Namen der Community dafür  )





RyzA schrieb:


> Und danke an @Lordac für die Mühen!


Danke schön  !

Mir macht das ein Stück weiß Spaß, und ich helfe gern wenn ich kann. 

Hier und da frage ich mich natürlich aber auch, ob sich der zeitliche Aufwand (teilweise sind das mehr Wochenstunden wie im Nebenjob...) "lohnt".

Nicht das ich für das Hobby etwas haben wollen würde, aber da erwarte ich einfach von Hilfesuchenden ein klein wenig Entgegenkommen, um es uns so einfach wie möglich zu machen, und viele Themen zeigen ja auch das es solche Leute gibt  !

Dazu abschließend einen Link zum Beitrag: **klack**!

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## cordonbleu (18. Dezember 2021)

Lordac schrieb:


> Dem muss ich widersprechen!


Mach das. Du hast mich leider falsch verstanden. 


Lordac schrieb:


> Das Erstelldatum sehe ich nicht kritisch


Ich auch nicht. Bis zum gestrigen Push von der Eule war das Thema aber das zweitälteste (nicht auf das Erstelldatum, sondern auf die letzte Antwort bezogen). 
Klar ist ein vor 10 Jahren erstellter Thread immer noch interessant, wenn die letzte Antwort erst kürzlich verfasst wurde, aber in besagtem Thread gab es ja keine Antwort und dementsprechend war Threaderstellung = letzte Antwort. Dass der Inhalt des Posts aktualisiert wurde, sah man erst beim Draufklicken. 
Darauf habe ich hingewiesen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Generell sind die Anmerkungen von mir nur subjektive Eindrücke mit Verbesserungs- / Änderungsvorschlägen.


----------



## Lordac (18. Dezember 2021)

Servus,


cordonbleu schrieb:


> Generell sind die Anmerkungen von mir nur subjektive Eindrücke mit Verbesserungs- / Änderungsvorschlägen.


alles gut, dafür ist das Thema ja da  !


cordonbleu schrieb:


> Bis zum gestrigen Push von der Eule war das Thema aber das zweitälteste (nicht auf das Erstelldatum, sondern auf die letzte Antwort bezogen).


Hmm, vielleicht steh ich grad auf dem Schlauch, aber weder das eine noch das andere muss ein Indikator dafür sein ob ein Thema aktuell ist oder nicht, oder?

Die Idee der angehefteten Themen ist doch, dass man wichtige Themen sofort oben sieht, und sie nicht durchrutschen wie ein "normales" Thema.

Innerhalb der aktuell fünf Themen gibt es natürlich Verschiebungen wenn irgendwo jemand etwas schreibt.
Aber auch das seh ich nicht tragisch, weil es ja unterschiedliche sind.

Wenn man wirklich darauf schaut wann der letzte Beitrag erstellt wurde, sollte einem beim Fragebogen auch das "Gesperrt"-Zeichen auffallen.

Ich für mich wollte das der Fragebogen kein "Diskussions-/Beratungsthema" wird, sondern für sich steht und es somit auch keine Beiträge gibt.

Wenn man sich die ursprünglichen Fragen von "soth" anschaut:


Spoiler: Ur-Fragebogen



1.) Wie hoch ist das *Budget*?

2.) Gibt es *abgesehen vom Rechner* noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

4.) Gibt es *vorhandene Hardware*, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

5.) Welche *Auflösung und Frequenz* hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen *Anwendungsbereich* hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner *übertaktet* werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)


dann sind die Fragen ja nahezu "zeitlos", wir haben sie nur etwas angepasst/erweitert und sie aufgeschlüsselt.

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## Shinna (18. Dezember 2021)

Was @cordonbleu meint ist IMO folgendes:

Der Beitrag wurde vor mehr als 2 Jahren erstellt. Da man das Erstellungsdatum in der Thema Übersicht direkt sieht KANN der Eindruck entstehen, dass dieses inzwischen überholt sei. 

Schön wäre halt wenn die Forensoftware in der Übersicht 2 verschiedene Dinge anzeigen könnte. Entweder das Erstellungsdatum oder eben das Aktualisierungsdatum. Letzteres sieht man nur im Posting selber.


----------



## Lordac (18. Dezember 2021)

Servus,

ok, ob das mit der Forensoftware möglich ist weiß ich nicht, da müsste man sich dann an "ZAM" wenden.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, denkt ihr wirklich das jemand den Fragebogen nicht anklickt, nur weil das Erstellungsdatum und/oder der letzte Beitrag nicht halbwegs aktuell ist? 

Bei den Beispielkonfigurationen, den Servern, und ggf. dem PC-Zusammenbau-Thema verstehe ich das, aber was soll sich an den grundlegenden Fragen zu einem PC ändern? 

Selbst wenn dem so wäre, bekommt man einen Anhaltspunkt der besser sein kann, als wenn man auf gut Glück ein Thema erstellt und "einfachste" Dinge wie z.B. das Budget, den Monitor oder den Anwendungszweck nicht nennt.

Man könnte natürlich auch den Titel ändern: Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten (Dezember 21). 

Am Inhalt hat sich aber seit gut einem Jahr fast nichts geändert, und wenn ich die leichte Überarbeitung nicht angestoßen hätte, würde er heute noch so aussehen.

Dann stünde dort: Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten (Dezember 20), was man dann als überholt ansehen könnte. 

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## cordonbleu (19. Dezember 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Der Beitrag wurde vor mehr als 2 Jahren erstellt. Da man das Erstellungsdatum in der Thema Übersicht direkt sieht KANN der Eindruck entstehen, dass dieses inzwischen überholt sei.


So in etwa meine ich das. 


Lordac schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz ehrlich, denkt ihr wirklich das jemand den Fragebogen nicht anklickt, nur weil das Erstellungsdatum und/oder der letzte Beitrag nicht halbwegs aktuell ist?


Ist mir halt so aufgefallen. Gleiches gilt btw. auch für die Beispielkonfiguration von Ende 19. Jeder mit etwas technischem Wissen weiß, dass man sich sowas gar nicht mehr anschauen muss. In 2 Jahren passiert dafür auf dem Hardwaremarkt einfach zu viel. Aber das nur nebenbei. 


Lordac schrieb:


> Man könnte natürlich auch den Titel ändern: Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten (Dezember 21).


Wäre eine Möglichkeit. 
Aber auch der Push von der Eule hat das ganze schon nach vorne gebracht.


----------



## Lordac (19. Dezember 2021)

Servus,


cordonbleu schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt btw. auch für die Beispielkonfiguration von Ende 19.


nur kurz dazu, meines Wissens nach ist "Stephan" von der PCGH für die angehefteten Themen verantwortlich.

Ich habe kürzlich erneut bei ihm angefragt wie es mit diesen im Allgemeinen aussieht.

Alleine hier im Unterforum müssten meiner Meinung nach 2-3 überarbeitet werden, oder raus fliegen wenn das nicht passiert.
Er hat sich noch nicht gemeldet, was auch an der Urlaubszeit um Weihnachten rum liegen kann.

Mehr kann zumindest ich diesbezüglich nicht tun, und im Thema PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Dezember 19) wird ja auch ein wenig darüber gesprochen.

Was auch zum nächsten Punkt führt:


cordonbleu schrieb:


> Aber auch der Push von der Eule hat das ganze schon nach vorne gebracht.


Sobald aber im oben angesprochen Thema jemand schreibt, oder z.B. sich jemand bei den PCGH-Bastlern Ein-/Austragen lässt, rutscht der Fragebogen schon wieder nach unten, was ja dann bedeuten würde das er nicht mehr aktuell ist...

Im Umkehrschluss hieße das aber, dass alle anderen Themen die jetzt an Position 2-5 stehen nicht aktuell sind.

Wenn man jetzt Hilfe beim PC-Bau sucht, dann lässt man die PCGH-Bastler außen vor, weil das Thema an Position drei steht?!

Ich sehe das so, wir haben in diesem Unterforum im Moment fünf unterschiedliche, sowie farblich abgesetzte angeheftete Themen, deren Sinn/Aktualität erst mal außen vor bleibt.

Wenn es jemandem gelingt diese zu finden, dann spielt es doch keine Rolle ob das passende (Beispielkonfigurationen, Fragebogen, PCGH-Bastler...) an Position eins, oder fünf steht.

Es sind doch fünf verschiedene Themen, und nicht Fragebogen 1-5 wo man dann schauen muss welche der vermeintlich aktuellste ist.


Lordac schrieb:


> Man könnte natürlich auch den Titel ändern: Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten (Dezember 21).





cordonbleu schrieb:


> Wäre eine Möglichkeit.


Diese Möglichkeit stellt das Datum aber noch mehr heraus, und wenn man das als Indikator für die vermeintliche Aktualität nimmt, dann wäre der Fragebogen schon in zwei Wochen überholt, und somit nicht mehr beachtenswert.

Ich kann nicht in den Kopf der Leute rein schauen und beantworten warum der Fragebogen oft nicht genutzt wird.

Es gibt sehr viele Beispiele bei denen das nicht der Fall ist, aber auch sehr viele wo es ohne Probleme funktioniert, wie am Ende vom *#366* verlinkt:


> Ich hab das noch so gelernt, dass man wenn man sich helfen lassen möchte erst mal die Augen aufmacht und so viel Vorarbeit wie möglich leistet


Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## cordonbleu (19. Dezember 2021)

Du hast leider immer noch nicht verstanden, was ich bzg des Datums sagen bzw. worauf ich hinaus wollte. Ich gebe diesbezüglich jetzt auch auf. 
Es geht nicht darum, an welcher Stelle der angepinnten Themen der Fragebogen steht ...


----------



## Lordac (19. Dezember 2021)

Servus,


cordonbleu schrieb:


> Du hast leider immer noch nicht verstanden...


ja, wie geschrieben steh ich da vermutlich auf dem Schlauch, mein Standpunkt wird scheinbar aber auch nicht verstanden.

Ich nehm als Beispiel die PCGH-Bastler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Thema wurde am 1. August 2012 erstellt, der letzte Beitrag ist vom 18. Oktober 2021, was zumindest aufzeigt das dort geschrieben wird.

Beim Thema Server/NAS sieht das anders aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wurde am 27. August 2014 erstellt, der letzte Beitrag wurde aber am 4. November 2015 geschrieben, dort herrscht also zumindest seit geraumer Zeit kein Schriftverkehr mehr, was man so auslegen könnte das dieses Thema nicht mehr aktuell ist, bzw. aktuell gehalten wird.

Wie aktuell beide Themen aber wirklich sind, sagen beide Datumangaben aber nicht aus, klar. 

Dafür müsste man in das Thema klicken, oder sofern es die Forensoftware her gibt, ein Datum der letzten Aktualisierung z.B. neben dem Erstelldatum stehen.

Soweit so gut, aber der Fragebogen ist meiner Meinung nach ein Thema welches sich nur selten/kaum ändert.
Man könnte ihn auch minimalistisch auf drei Fragen runterbrechen:
- Budget
- Anwendungszweck
- Auflösung vom Monitor

Dieser Fragebogen könnte seit ihn "soth" am 01. September 2012 erstellt hat, unverändert oben angeheftet sein, da sich an diesen Basisfragen nichts geändert hat.
Deshalb wäre er aber immer noch aktuell, egal ob es einen Schriftverkehr gegeben hätte, oder das Thema direkt gesperrt worden wäre. 

Natürlich kann man das dann so interpretieren das dem nicht so ist, aber in der Regel wird ein Forum gepflegt und geschaut das überholte Themen aktualisiert werden - so nötig, oder raus fliegen.

Als Forennutzer würde ich zumindest davon ausgehen, das die angehefteten Themen ihre Berechtigung haben.

Bei solchen wie den Beispielkonfigurationen wo noch dazu ganz klar "Dezember 2019" dabei steht, ist das natürlich etwas völlig anderes, und es liegt auf der Hand das es im jetzigen Zustand nichts bringt.

Aber auch hier noch einmal, mehr als "Stephan" anschreiben, der Moderation Bescheid geben (auch das habe ich getan), und im Thema schreiben, kann ich nicht tun.

Selbst im passenden Sammelthema passiert nicht viel:





						Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden
					

AW: Meldestelle für Sammelthreads, die nicht mehr aktualisiert werden  Bisher noch nicht - lass uns den Threaderstellern aber fairerweise etwas Zeit geben. Die Anfragen sind raus.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Das soll aber keine Wertung/Kritik, es kostet nun einmal Zeit ein Forum zu pflegen.

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2021)

Lordac schrieb:


> Soweit so gut, aber der Fragebogen ist meiner Meinung nach ein Thema welches sich nur selten/kaum ändert.
> Man könnte ihn auch minimalistisch auf drei Fragen runterbrechen:
> - Budget
> - Anwendungszweck
> - Auflösung vom Monitor


Ich würde das jetzt erstmal so lassen wie es ist und gucken wie das angenommen wird.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Dezember 2021)

Lordac schrieb:


> Würdest du die Fragen einfacher gestalten?
> 
> Wir haben versucht sie so einfach wie möglich zu halten, und auch die Erklärung kurz/kompakt zu formulieren.


Nein , das macht dann irgendwie auch keinen Sinn. Ich denke schon das man unter denen Unterscheiden muss die den Weg hier hin Finden um sich etwas empfehlen zu lassen und dene, die einfach nur jemanden kennen der sich mit mit der Materie auskennt.
Im ersten Fall findet halt kein persönliches Gespräch statt. Da müssen die Infos einfach schriftlich kommen sonst kann das am Ende nichts ordentliches geben. Und deswegen muss so ein Fragenkatalog schon einiges Abhandeln.
Trotzdem denke ich das vielen die Basics fehlen,

Im zweiten Fall kann man den Status einfach abfragen.
Im Zweifelsfall läuft das dann auf die Nennung des Budgets und den Einsatzzweck hinaus weil einfach sonst keine Kenntnisse vorhanden sind .... da ersetzen fünf Minuten Gespräch oft Seitenlange Abhandlungen hier im Forum.



Lordac schrieb:


> Grüß dich "Schnitzel", schön auch dich mal wieder hier zu sehen , ich hoffe das es dir gut geht!


Ja Sicher, nur die Forenwelt ist mir momentan ein wenig entglitten.
Und hier zuhause übernimmt mein Sohn nach und nach die Vormachtstellung als PC-Bastler.


----------



## cordonbleu (2. Januar 2022)

Wie ist so euer Eindruck vom neuen Fragebogen? Hat sich am Ausfüllen/Beachten was geändert? 
Positiv oder negativ?


----------



## Lordac (2. Januar 2022)

Servus,

daran das er gefunden und dann auch genutzt wird hat sich meiner Meinung nach nichts geändert, aber das hat eigentlich nichts mit dem Inhalt zu tun, denke ich zumindest...

Vielleicht müsste man die angehefteten Themen farblich noch kräftiger abheben, obwohl ich es eigentlich schon deutlich genug finde.

Die meisten werden einfach pauschal auf "Neues Thema erstellen" klicken, und sich das Unterforum selbst gar nicht anschauen.
Völlig unabhängig vom Fragebogen könnte man sich ja vorab schon mal ein ähnliches Thema durchlesen, was meiner Meinung nach aber auch kaum passiert.

Was mir etwas negativ aufgefallen ist, dass der Fragebogen jetzt gerne "*fett*" ausgefüllt wird.
Das hat vermutlich damit zu tun das die Fragen alle fett geschrieben sind, und sich dann viele nicht die Mühe machen ihre Antwort auf die Frage "normal" zu schreiben.

Wenn wir die Fragen aber nicht fett machen, passiert wohl das gleiche nur umgekehrt, sprich das dann der ganze Text normal ist, und sich die unterschiedlichen Punkte nicht hervor heben.

Die Antworten bei der Frage wo es hakt/was limitiert sind dahingehend besser geworden das weniger oft geschrieben wird: _"Woher soll ich das wissen,; ich vermute die GPU; das will ich von euch wissen..."._

Der "Kurztest" greift meiner Meinung nach aber immer noch nicht so wie gewünscht, zumindest dann wenn er sinnvoll wäre.
Da verlangen wir vermutlich einfach zu viel, und müssen letztlich froh sein wenn der Fragebogen überhaupt genutzt wird.

Wie ist dein Eindruck?

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## chill_eule (2. Januar 2022)

Lordac schrieb:


> Was mir etwas negativ aufgefallen ist, dass der Fragebogen jetzt gerne "*fett*" ausgefüllt wird.


Ich finde, das ist gar kein Problem.
Eher im Gegenteil, so hebt sich der Fragebogen ggü. dem sonstigen _Geschwätz_ mancher User besser ab 

Aber nach grad mal 3(?) Wochen kann man noch kein richtiges Fazit ziehen.

Wenn man jetzt ganz grob guckt in den Themen, die nach der Erneuerung des Fragebogens erstellt wurden, war dieser zu rund 50% gefunden und ausgefüllt.

Gefühlt war die Quote vorher niedriger.
Aber mal noch ein paar Wochen abwarten  



Lordac schrieb:


> Vielleicht müsste man die angehefteten Themen farblich noch kräftiger abheben, obwohl ich es eigentlich schon deutlich genug finde.


Das ist generell ein Thema, was schon öfter angekreidet wurde nach der Umstellung auf die neue Forensoftware.


----------



## cordonbleu (2. Januar 2022)

Lordac schrieb:


> daran das er gefunden und dann auch genutzt wird hat sich meiner Meinung nach nichts geändert, aber das hat eigentlich nichts mit dem Inhalt zu tun, denke ich zumindest...


Sehe ich genauso. 


Lordac schrieb:


> Die meisten werden einfach pauschal auf "Neues Thema erstellen" klicken, und sich das Unterforum selbst gar nicht anschauen.
> Völlig unabhängig vom Fragebogen könnte man sich ja vorab schon mal ein ähnliches Thema durchlesen, was meiner Meinung nach aber auch kaum passiert.


Ich denke, ein Großteil der Fragenden (vor Allem Neulinge), melden sich hier wahrscheinlich an, weil ihnen bei der ersten Anlaufquelle nicht ausreichend oder gar nicht geholfen wurde. Das ist für gewöhnlich social media ala Facebook oder Insta. Und da nutzt niemand ne Suche. Solche Plattformen (zumindest themenbezogene Gruppen) leben meiner Ansicht nach ausschließlich in der Gegenwart. 


Lordac schrieb:


> Was mir etwas negativ aufgefallen ist, dass der Fragebogen jetzt gerne "*fett*" ausgefüllt wird.
> Das hat vermutlich damit zu tun das die Fragen alle fett geschrieben sind, und sich dann viele nicht die Mühe machen ihre Antwort auf die Frage "normal" zu schreiben.


Denke mal, die meisten rotzen da einfach was am Handy hin und schicken das ab. Wie beim Messenger auch. Die allgemein abbauende Fähigkeit von Satzbau, Interpunktion und Rechtschreibung in Foren nervt mich auch zunehmend. Wenn man Sätze teilweise 2-3x lesen muss, um sie überhaupt zu verstehen, hörts bei mir auch irgendwann auf. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht hier und da mal nen Rechtschreibfehler.



Lordac schrieb:


> Wie ist dein Eindruck?


Ich finde, es musste nach wie vor sehr oft auf die Verwendung des Fragebogens hingewiesen werden. Trotzdem wurde er von den Leuten teils gar nicht oder erst sehr viel später überhaupt ausgefüllt, weil dazwischen schon rumspekuliert wurde (und sie sich so darum drücken konnten). Auch finde ich die Beantwortung immer noch nicht ziemlich mangelhaft. Wenn da Leute schreiben "das Budget ist eher klein" oder Hauptanwendungsgebiet "hauptsächlich zocken", dann kann ich damit annähernd nichts anfangen. 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber nach grad mal 3(?) Wochen kann man noch kein richtiges Fazit ziehen


Ich habe nicht nach einem (abschließendem) Fazit, sondern nach dem (ersten) Eindruck der Änderung gefragt.


----------



## Shinna (2. Januar 2022)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Denke mal, die meisten rotzen da einfach was am Handy hin und schicken das ab. Wie beim Messenger auch. Die allgemein abbauende Fähigkeit von Satzbau, Interpunktion und Rechtschreibung in Foren nervt mich auch zunehmend. Wenn man Sätze teilweise 2-3x lesen muss, um sie überhaupt zu verstehen, hörts bei mir auch irgendwann auf. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht hier und da mal nen Rechtschreibfehler.


Ich denke das hat zT auch mit einem Migrationshintergrund zu tun. Bitte nicht als negative Wertung verstehen. Was für mich erschwerend hinzu kommt ist, dass dann keinerlei Absätze gemacht werden. Es ist ein Block sehr zäh zu lesender Inhalt. Und ja, ich stimme da zu. Es macht die Sache dann wenig erfreulich. Auch wenn man generell gewillt ist zu helfen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt ganz grob guckt in den Themen, die nach der Erneuerung des Fragebogens erstellt wurden, war dieser zu rund 50% gefunden und ausgefüllt.
> 
> Gefühlt war die Quote vorher niedriger.
> Aber mal noch ein paar Wochen abwarten


Diese Einschätzung teile ich auch. Einfach mal abwarten und so laufen lassen.


----------



## hofetob (2. Januar 2022)

Ich habe den Fragebogen anfangs natürlich auch nicht ausgefüllt und später nachgereicht. 
Ja, werft Steine 

Der Fragebogen hat natürlich Sinn, viele die sich einen PC zulegen wollen, lesen nur und melden sich nicht in xy Foren an.
Manchmal ist der aber auch Sinnlos, will einer einen neuen PC kaufen dann reicht seine Preisvorstellung und Verwendungs Schwerpunkt.
Eine Aussagekräftige Überschrift ist auch wichtig damit der "NUR"  Leser schneller findet was er sucht.
Ich favorisier momentan Komplettrechner und es ist Sinnlos einem eingefleischten PC Selberbauer die momentanen Preislichen Vorteile eines Komplett PC nahezulegen.
Einer der selber baut will wahrscheinlich auch im Bios ein paar Dinge einstellen und da fällt dann ein Komplett PC , Komplett durch.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2022)

hofetob schrieb:


> Ich favorisier momentan Komplettrechner und es ist Sinnlos einem eingefleischten PC Selberbauer die momentanen Preislichen Vorteile eines Komplett PC nahezulegen.


Kann man pauschal nicht sagen und es kommt auf den Anwendungszweck und das Budget an.
Klar können Komplett PCs im Moment relativ günstig angeboten werden, weil die wohl günstiger an Grafikkarten kommen können. Aber dafür wird oft an anderen Komponenten eingespart.
Bei zusammengestellten Rechnern sind meistens alle Komponenten hochwertig und besser aufeinander abgestimmt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Januar 2022)

hofetob schrieb:


> Einer der selber baut will wahrscheinlich auch im Bios ein paar Dinge einstellen und da fällt dann ein Komplett PC , Komplett durch.


Jedes Motherboard hat doch ein BIOS, oder hab ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## chill_eule (2. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Jedes Motherboard hat doch ein BIOS, oder hab ich etwas verpasst?


Nicht jeder fummelt darin rum. Wie oft sehen wir hier Threads wo XMP nicht aktiviert ist, und der Fragesteller sich wundert warum der teure 4000er RAM nur mir 2133MT/s arbeitet 

Zum Thema Fertig-PC vs. Selbstbau:
Das Unterforum und auch der Fragebogen ist für Beides gedacht.
Natürlich könnte man aber darüber nachdenken, die Überschrift(en) leicht anzupassen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Jedes Motherboard hat doch ein BIOS, oder hab ich etwas verpasst?


Soviel ich weiß ist das Bios oftmals in OEM PCs auch kastriert.


----------



## tribberdibber (17. August 2022)

2021?Das ist natürlich total Aktuell.
Zudem ist dieser ''Fragebogen'' Unübersichtlich.

EDIT:

DAS ist ein Fragebogen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll sich einer melden um die Kästchen Anklickbar zu machen.
Denn dieser Fragebogen ist nur ein Entwurf.
So einfach aber keiner kam drauf und sich 10 Minuten Zeit genommen so etwas zu Erstellen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. August 2022)

Da fehlt noch was ist Vorhanden


----------

